# HELBERG CH8 - WHAT DO YOU THINK?



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The HELBERG CH6 was on high interest inside the WUS and many of us have now a CH6 in their collection. Learning from the experiences with the CH6, the high sales volume and the long time for shipping I have decided to more simplify the configuration of the HELBERG CH8. With only the two fix configurations it would be possible to ship the order accordingly to First In - First Out. I´m able to ship 20-30 watches per day, so shipping could take again 1-2 months based on the number of pre-orders.

*We have not decided to go ahead with this project!* 
We are currently in idea finding stage and will make our final decision within the next 2 months. Please don´t send me emails at this early stage regarding the HELBERG CH8, because I can´t answer them right now. If you have any suggestions please add them to this thread. 

The idea for the HELBERG CH8 is following:

- Design based on iconic dive watch from the 70th
- Improve the technical specifications by using modern CAD and CNC production possibilities
- Crown at 04:00

- Two material variations: SS 316L and Bronze
- Size: 42mm (new)
- Length: 52mm (new)
- 24mm lug width
- Super domed sapphire crystal in standard configuration
- SS Version: SS bezel with two-tone sapphire inlay / orange (looks sometimes a little yellow in the renderings / Pantone Orange 21) and black / bezel + case back + bevelled case sides + crown are polished / sunburst brushing on case / Double HEV between the lugs (net required by anyone, but looks cool) 
- Bronze Version: Solid Bronze bezel / 12:00 filled with SL / bezel and case with sunburst brushing / bevelled case sides + crown polished / no HEV (renderings are not correct)
- WR: maybe 1000M / design will be strong enough for 2000-3000M

*Now lets make the CH8 to the watch deal 2015:*
- *Isofrane special* (same as with the HELBERG CH6)
- *Maddog strap* (without the buckle) 
- *special CNC HELBERG buckle fitting to the Isofrane rubber strap and Maddog strap with 7mm wide tongue in SS or bronze*

Pricing : tbd
Delivery: tbd

*What do you think? *

BTW, I will not be able to answer any questions here for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

WOW! I love it. Very cool case design and I love the bezel. 
Coin edge SS Bezel Color tying in with the hands, very nice!
Love your comment on the "Double HEV" !

Your making it extremely difficult for me at this stage to decide what I want next from your up coming line ups!
Kalmar II
Helberg CH7
and now the Helberg CH8 !!

As always, the designs are clean and very well thought out.
Is the lug width going to be 24mm? Would tie in nice with your strap offerings.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Added 24mm lug width.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks awesome - especially in SS with the orange/black bezel. Increased lug length from the CH6 might be a problem for my wrist though.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Btw, there will be two positions for the springbar to fit every strap.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Any chance of SS/all black bezel/with all chrome hands?


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

The crown position for that particular case looks a bit awkward.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Btw, there will be two positions for the springbar to fit every strap.


Based on the pics and this information, I take it the CH8 will not have drilled lugs, right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Simply awesome. Killer looks, but if the lug to lug remains a 54mm I'm afraid I'm out. Looks great though. Hopefully the lugs will be shortened to max 51mm.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

GDub said:


> Simply awesome. Killer looks, but if the lug to lug remains a 54mm I'm afraid I'm out. Looks great though. Hopefully the lugs will be shortened to max 51mm.


agreed, make it a more reasonable size for more of us. This one looks really really amazing, I could see this on my wrist for sure.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

I like the bronze, but it's probably too big.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Love it but can the lug to lug be shorter?


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm in if the L2L reduces. It looks like a sweet timepiece.


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Another killer piece! I love the SS version. Take my money now :-!


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Another mention of the crown here. Had the similar crown position/tuck in on a Squale and it was a PITA to operate. as long as that isn't an issue, it looks great.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Not bad, but the L2L distance kills it for me... good luck!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

I like it as well.

Any chance the L2L can be closer to 52ish?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

love the bronze configuration.


----------



## GreatCaptain (Aug 1, 2013)

I would definitely be on board for the bronze! I was disappointed I missed the preorder on the CH6, but would jump at the opportunity to pick this guy up in a preorder! What exactly are the dial markers? Are they SS or matte? Are they raised as it appears in the photos? I really like the design!


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

Just want to echo the sentiment of a couple other posts. I'd be in for this one if the l2l was shorter. 54 is just to long for a heavy watch. I find 50-51 helps it stay centered on the wrist much better. Just flipped my Magrette for that reason.

My wrist is pretty average at 7.25".


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Definitely will be on my wrist in 2015 and agree - the size is perfect.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi, Clemens!

First of all, huge congrats for the mega success the CH6 is! Bought 3 of them, myself!

Since you've made the disclaimer that the CH8 project is just a possibility and that you still haven't decided to go ahead with it, I'd like to point out how I feel about it the way it was presented here:

I liked everything about the plans for this watch - from the tech specs to the overall offer.

However, I would not choose this case style as the definitive version of the CH8.

Reason: this case shape is identical to the famous Squale Atmos 50. It's a tremendous design, tried and true along decades no doubt about it.

But if the plan is to emulate or be inspired by a cool vintage 70s design, I'd look into a less used case shape, but at the same time vintage looking and cool.

For example, another Von Buren creation from the 70s, the DPW Comsubin:








(pic: unknown source)

This is a 1000m W.R. rated case, and it has a radical and rugged look specially due to its sawtoothed bezel.

Another great example is the famous Scubapro 500 case shape:








(pic: unknown source)

I'd much rather either of these 2 examples instead of the Squale Atmos 50 mentioned, but that's just my opinion.

No matter what the case shape/model it will be your choice, I guess the CH8 will be another huge success from the Helberg, by example of the CH6!

Looking forward to the development of this project on the upcoming months.

Take care and enjoy your vacation, Clemens!
Regards,
CHRIS


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I like the way H20 features watches with a vintage vibe, but if you look at all the great vintage and vintage style renderings, the size is usually closer to 42mm and the cases aren't as thick and top heavy, because who really needs a dive watch with more than 200 or 300m WR? My wrist size is above average, yet I consider 54mm L2L more than I'm comfortable with. As with the Maddog buckle issue, things don't always have to be over the top. I think intelligent design trumps bulk.

On a separate note, I consider drilled/screwed lugs a plus for ease of strap change (especially hex screw). Also, you may want to think about offering a more gently domed crystal.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

*Love it.
Sign me up for the duo-tone sapphire bezel.
Don't change a thing -- size is perfect. (remember folks this is a tool / dive watch).

RHINO*


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

The Scuba Pro 500 is certainly ICONIC and not a bad choice to emulate, but such inspired design is already readily available:





















ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> Another great example is the famous Scubapro 500 case shape:
> 
> View attachment 1603364
> 
> ...


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice 

I want to have:
- Drilled lugs, just 1 spring bar position needed
- Shorter length: 50mm would be ideal for many fans here, please not over 52mm
- No HEVs please to reduce price
- Adding a small white painted text (ex: 1000m ~ 3000ft) under the "HELBERG" brand name will make the dial more balanced. The length of that text shouldnot exceed the length of "HELBERG" text.

- Bronze version: Polished/chromed bronze-color indices, logo, brand name and hands 
- Bronze version: Dark green dial instead of black (ex: PMS 357)


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

looks cool. but too big for me.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Like the SS...but as with others would like a shorter L2L better, although my wrist can handle the 54mm.
Do not need HEV in the SS also...let alone two.

NO problem with the crown at 4, but how the crown is integrated with the case, wonder how easy/difficult to screw in /out that crown.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Lug length would work if the lugs curved down giving the watch the shape of the wrist but these appear to be straight so I agree with the rest in saying shorter would be better if possible.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

I held back on the CH6 Only due to the size and lack of date 
Now one hurdle is out of the way but it's still too big for me I fear.my cayman is too big for me really and I only keep it because I don't currently need to flip anything
Please consider a smaller case of say 42mm max and I will sign up in a flash.
I think it's worth considering the reason many people are flipping their CH6's is due to size.
Just my opinion .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

The entire watch would have to be scaled down. Look at the size of the bezel. The bezel comes to the edge of the case just above the helium escape valve (HEV). The lugs are just long enough to allow strap changes.

I agree with the comments HEV is a waste of money and completely unnecessary. If you are in a diving bell, it is easy enough to open the crown while decompressing. I doubt very much any of us on F74 are going to be in a diving bell in our lifetimes.

I agree with the comments about drilling the lugs. Although it kind of ruins the smooth finish, lug holes do make strap changes much easier.

As for over-all size -- this is a dive specific watch, made to be worn over a wet-suit, not designed to slip neatly under your dress shirt. I realize most of us are desk divers, but with a bit of practice (perhaps some working out) this size watch is not so big. Plenty of times I wish I had something a little bit slimmer, lighter or smaller -- and guess what -- that's why we all own more than one watch!

I say, let the design go forward with the minor changes: NO HEV and drill the lugs. 
I haven't bought a watch since Armida A1 and Orient Sat Pro (no reason to buy another, but then reason rarely comes into play) -- Helberg CH8 looks like something well worth saving, and waiting for.

*Rhino*



supawabb said:


> agreed, make it a more reasonable size for more of us. This one looks really really amazing, I could see this on my wrist for sure.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Helberg CH6:
Case diameter: 45.50mm
Length: 50.50mm
Height: 16.40mm with flat sapphire crystal /
20.40mm with 4mm domed sapphire crystal

Helberg CH8:
Size: 44mm
Length: 54mm
24mm lug width

I love the design. Not a fan of the size.
This is only my opinion but why not enter a different market with a 42-43mm product with a 49mm(or less) L2L? 
Should the minute hand be orange instead? Isn't that what happened with the Squale 50 ATM? Wouldn't an orange minute hand work better?


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I love it. I'd buy one depending on price. 

I think the size is perfect and I'm so tired of everyone complaining about sizes on this site. If it isn't for you, move along. Jeez


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

IndustrialAction said:


> I love it. I'd buy one depending on price.
> 
> I think the size is perfect and I'm so tired of everyone complaining about sizes on this site. If it isn't for you, move along. Jeez


It is a feedback thread...not sure what you expected??


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

It's definitely at the upper end of what sizes I can wear but I love the design. The unique shape of the case and the crown position really elevate it and I like having the HRV at the 6 position of the case. I completely missed out on preorders for the CH6 and now I'm left drooling over pictures since I currently have no budget for it but I'd be in on the SS version of the CH8 at a reasonable price.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

IndustrialAction said:


> I love it. I'd buy one depending on price.
> 
> I think the size is perfect and I'm so tired of everyone complaining about sizes on this site. If it isn't for you, move along. Jeez





quicksilver7 said:


> It is a feedback thread...not sure what you expected??


It is the SAME THING in every single reveal thread on this site. Either there's a set of people complaining it is too big or there's a set complaining it is too small. And most of them feel 'entitled' to getting their smaller or larger time piece. I wish people would discuss their thoughts on the design, not the size.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

The size is part of the design. If most of the people here wouldn't buy it purely because of the size, and the OP is asking for thoughts, then it's completely valid to point that out. 

Of course, he doesn't have to listen and there's no sense of entitlement from me. Just my thoughts.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Strictly size-wise, the 44mm is awesome for me. I have no reservations regarding size, by contrary, I'm very flexible about this. My collection ranges from 42mm SKXs to 51mm tunas....no problem for me whatsoever.

Like Rhino-Ranch posted, it's pretty much one of the fun reasons to collect dive watches: diversity. I like'em big just as I like'em smaller, LOL!


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

About the lugs concept, one of the major plusses of the CH6 is the break from the norm, utilizing regular spring bars instead of screw bars.

Gosh I hate those dreaded screw bars with a vingeance! :-|:rodekaarto|

With a regular spring bar, if they break or rust you can go to a store at the corner and buy a set of new ones. With a screw bar exclusively for that watch, I'm chained to the brand/maker until the very last days of the watch in my possession if something happens to those damned screw bars - and shznit can do happen with those, 'cause I have had a few of them with stripped screws


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Count me in. My feedback:

1. slightly shorter lug to lug would be preferred, i.e. 51-52mm 

2. flat or slight domed crystal option 

3. bracelet option with fitted end links on the SS version

4. no HRV 

5. non orange bezel and hands option on the SS version

Hmm, I think I just turned the CH8 into a MM300. On second thought, just keep it as-is.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

I think it is great. I'd love it with:


*Swiss auto
*
*PVD/DLC option
*
*Ceramic bezel on bronzo*

One thing that keeps me from buying a Squale 1521, or MKII Seafighter is the tiny, thin case. This is a great update on a vintage case.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

litlmn said:


> Another mention of the crown here. Had the similar crown position/tuck in on a Squale and it was a PITA to operate. as long as that isn't an issue, it looks great.


X2....
Awesome design though and personally I think size makes it a little different. As others have said here the great thing about dive watches is that we have the option to collect all different sizes and shapes but within the same theme.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

I like everything about this one. I'd be in for the colored bezel version  .


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

I like everything about this one. I'd be in for the colored bezel version  .


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

Total sidetrack...Clemens, I have a couple of your watches and love them...if you are going with vintage dive styling with the Helberg line, I would be thrilled to see you come up with a super compressor watch! A lot of designs can run together and seem like mild revisions. I think you have some great design ideas, and am pretty sure you could pull something off that would be incredible with a dual crown vintage look, PLUS, it would be a unique design for your line up.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

How can I ever keep my collection at a reasonable number when pure awesomeness like this keeps being released ??

Love the 2 colour bezel.


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

That bronze  awesome watch, ill be following this. Lug to lug is fine with me and thickness is great as it will be worn when wearing short sleeves or sweater, this aint no watch for a dress shirt

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Can you just shrink it to 42mm?


----------



## Manxdiver (Dec 10, 2009)

From a diving perspective, I'd rather it had an orange minute hand, not an orange hour one. Your eye would be drawn to the orange hand underwater and the hour hand isn't the one you're using to time the dive.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

JayVeeez said:


> I think it is great. I'd love it with:
> 
> 
> *Swiss auto
> ...


In order to make it the deal of 2015, I think the movement will be the 9015 miyota (which is perfectly fine)
Ceramic would be a nice option, again the price factor. Perhaps the removal of the HEV's and throwing in the Ceramic Bezel would balance the price?


----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)

It looks perfect! looking forward the bronze one


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

The SS.... if you build it, I will buy it.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I kinda like the looks even though it looks much like Squale 50 Atmos. Size-wise it's way to big for me. Good luck!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I think the CH8 has drawn its inspiration from these below. All sharing similar characteristics.
If you want the historical back ground then read this: Ultimate Guide to the TAG Heuer 1000m/ Spirotechnique | The Home of TAG Heuer Collectors


----------



## wonderbread (Aug 30, 2013)

Love the overall design. I would certainly buy one.

I also like the size but then again I have larger wrists than some.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Unfortunately I can't add a poll at this stage to the thread about the favorite diameter / length combination. That would have been interesting. I think the following combinations might be possible:

1. 44mm diameter/ 54mm length or
2. 42mm diameter / 51-52mm length

I won't go smaller than the above.

Which size would you prefer?

There will be no variations in the configuration at the pre- order this time. Please see explanation in post #1.

I don't think removing the HE will bring down the price a lot, but they are making the lug area more interesting. 

The design is coming not from Squale, but from the BREIL MANTA 100.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

42 mm will be for me and I will buy
I appreciate many like larger so this is just my personal preference and I like everthing else about the watch and the brand.I assume of course the price will be as good a value as your other offerings.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

42mm definitely for me. At least the L2L(51mm i hope) would wear better, but that is just my own opinion.


----------



## deanan (May 5, 2013)

42mm and I would be in for both!-)


----------



## RoyE (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello Clemens, 

Could you anwer my mail (or pick up your phone) regarding the CH6 preorder? Something went wrong, and I dont want to wait till september. 10 months waiting is long enough.

Thank you,

Roy


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

42mm perfect! I'd send the money right now!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm currently in Spain and have no access to company email. We will solve when I'm back.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

44mm is still my choice.

Sent from my Nexus 7 FHD


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

What is the height of the watch?

I think, if the 42 mm would have the same hight as the 44 mm, it might look and feel unproportional (as imho the 42 mm Omega PO 8500 in comparison to the 45,5 mm PO).
And I would prefer a 24 mm lug width to a 22 mm....


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

This is a tool diver, so 44 is my choice!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Clemens, I am really liking the vintage inspired design elements on this one. Nice CAD renderings.

- Bezel and dial look really good as is.
- I agree with other comments that the minute hand should be orange and the hour hand silver.
- I like the orange tipped seconds hand.
- Eliminate the HE valves. It is added cost that a majority of customers don't need and would prefer the cost savings. Plus, if the HE valves are eliminated it might allow the case lug flats to be undercut, allowing the strap location to be slightly inboard further. This then might allow for shortening of the lugs, (which would be a good thing in this design IMO).
- I like the 44mm diameter size. This should be a substantial sized watch. It is not a dress watch.

Looking forward to this one on my wrist if the project is a go. |> |>


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

42 for me and I will pre order now


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Fierce looking piece.
I'd hit this up at the below config:

2. 42mm diameter / 51-52mm length

Right on.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, the Breil Manta 100 has its case made by Von Buren/Squale, hence it's virtually the same case.

If the case style has been already decided regarding this one, then my size choice would be 44mm. No He-valve, please. Orange minute hand instead of hour. And all black bezel insert, or if it's been already decided that it will be bi-color, then at least make it a quarter one (from 12 to 15, only)


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

My pick would be #2


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I would definitely vote the 42mm option. 44mm with over 50mm lug to lug is just too large for a lot of people. I can pull it off but it's really pushing it for me and I'm hesitant to go that large.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

I vote 42mm


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

It is perfect as is for me, especially the size


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

I think the smaller size without a domed crystal would be good


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

I don't mind the 44. But if I were to have my pick - it's be 42mm.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> - Bezel and dial look really good as is.
> - I agree with other comments that the minute hand should be orange and the hour hand silver.
> - I like the orange tipped seconds hand.
> - Eliminate the HE valves. It is added cost that a majority of customers don't need and would prefer the cost savings. Plus, if the HE valves are eliminated it might allow the case lug flats to be undercut, allowing the strap location to be slightly inboard further. This then might allow for shortening of the lugs, (which would be a good thing in this design IMO).
> - I like the 44mm diameter size.


Pretty much exactly this. Like to add 24mm lug width and domed crystal.

Just when I made my mind up for an Orca Dive, this comes along...looks like I'll be waiting and saving. Have to have both a stainless and a bronze version.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

DEMO111 said:


> Clemens, I am really liking the vintage inspired design elements on this one. Nice CAD renderings.
> 
> - Bezel and dial look really good as is.
> - I agree with other comments that the minute hand should be orange and the hour hand silver.
> ...


I ditto Demo's comments.....


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

I have enough large watches, and a modest wrist size. So, I must pass. Good luck withe the project.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I can easily wear the larger size, but I'll probably only buy this one if it is 42mm. The smaller size should have 22mm lugs as well. How many of the CH6 were sold immediately because buyers thought it was too big?


----------



## jason952 (Dec 2, 2012)

I love the orange...for me I would need 52 max L2L. Hard to pull off otherwise.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Hot damn that orange black is stunning ... black yellow would look stunning too 

Ditto on wanting a drill lugs version 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marti1337 (Aug 15, 2013)

I would be in on a 42mm stainless one if you would ditch the orange on the bezel and swap the orange on the hands. Maybe a bronze one too...


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, looks really awesome !
I like the overall look of this one. Especially the case shape.

Size is perfect with 44mm and 54mm. :-! 
It is a tool watch not a girlie nursery school watch !!!

I hope the watch comes with a *matte *black dial !


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

I love 44mm diameter but over 52mm L2L is a dealbreaker for me. So I vote for this:

2. 42mm diameter / 51-52mm length

...if the L2L of the 44mm concept cannot be shorter.

No HEV plz, we donot need that useless decoration


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello Clemens.



H2O Watch said:


> The HELBERG CH6 was on high interest inside the WUS and many of us have now a CH6 in their collection. Learning from the experiences with the CH6, the high sales volume and the long time for shipping I have decided to more simplify the configuration of the HELBERG CH8. With only the two fix configurations it would be possible to ship the order accordingly to First In - First Out. I´m able to ship 20-30 watches per day, so shipping could take again 1-2 months based on the number of pre-orders.


In my opinion the success of CH-6 directly has been associated with a large selection of configurations, one could choose what to his taste.
I think many bought not one watch. And for the sake such hours possible and to wait a bit

What I would like to see in the CH-8 Bronze:
1) Size 44
2) L2L not more than 52 mm (preferably but not critical)
3) the ability to select the color of the dial (as in the CH-6)
4) Dial no date (very important)

What I would not want to see in the CH-8 Bronze:
1) HEV
2) drill lugs

enjoyable holiday!

I am sorry for my english


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*The CH8 concept looks spectacular Clemens! I really hope that you decide to move forward with this one (count me in)!

As a previous owner of the Squale 50 Atmos, I really like this case design (I think anyone who has owned the 50 Atmos would say that it wears smaller than the 42mm dimensions of that piece would suggest...I felt like it wore more like a 40mm watch due to the fact that the bezel overhangs the case slightly so the case itself really is 40mm'ish sized).

I say all that to say I think the 44mm size will be absolutely perfect for the CH8 (and I suspect it will wear just a bit smaller than the 44mm would suggest - although it does look like this rendering shows less bezel overhang versus the case than the 50 Atmos has...either way, I like the idea of a 44mm case in this design).

I agree with some of the wish list items listed above by others:
1) Would love to see a MATTE black dial
2) Drilled lugs would be great
2) HEV at 6 looks great, but obviously not required*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love it but the L2L is way too long and that means a no go for me unfortunately :-( but I'm sure it'll sell well and wish you the best with this model. 
at 42mm and 50 L2L I'd be in 
I think you have another winner though design-wise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh yeah I forgot 
I prefer no HEV (unnecessary complication)
Drilled lugs. 

It really is stunning 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_*Don't show Rhino Ranch this watch...*

_









_Make it and they will buy..

_


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

^ he got here a few days before you


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> ^ he got here a few days before you


Yep..


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments and ideas.

Currently nothing is fixed. 

Size: looks like there is a preference for 51-52mm length. I will try to develop a case design with that length while keeping the visual properties of the watch. This will be a challenge, because the crown area is quite difficult with the thin overlapping main case area.

If the watch gets shorter it will become thinner as well. 

Drilled lugs are always a love or hate as I realized with the CH6. I'm not sure it will be possible, because the polished beveled sides might interfere with them.

The handset could be made with silver hour, orange minute and silver-orange minute hand.

There will be only one dial/handset/crystal version for SS and one for bronze. Unfortunately I'm unable to handle more than that. The inlay will be offered in only one version.

HEV: I think they look nice, but of course we don't need them. Dropping them will not influence the pricing, but without them we may create a more covered lug area and probably a shorter watch. Also DEC coating would only be possible without the HEV in Germany. 

What kind of bracelet or straps would you like to see in the package?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> What kind of bracelet or straps would you like to see in the package?


Keep it simple. How about an Isofrane with your new buckle included in the base price?


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Maddog mesh looks awesome on your watches. Do you have a idea on the dial color? I always like your blue dial, will look great on the bronze.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

My choice, but the 3 in Black 
And the size L2L 52 is the limit

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Thanks for all your comments and ideas.
> 
> Currently nothing is fixed.
> 
> ...


Spectacular, subscribed to thread. As long as l2l is 52mm or less I won't miss out on this one.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Thanks for all your comments and ideas.
> 
> What kind of bracelet or straps would you like to see in the package?


I'd be interested to see a rendering with a mesh bracelet.(To go along with rubber and canvas)

https://www.watchuseek.com/members/...h-album/654543-breil-manta-100-bars-wrist.jpg


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

That's funny with a single response clemens has addressed the non need for a HEV and given hope to drilled lugs and considered the much wanted 52 l2l ... question since I don't think I have ever cared about the l2l what's the ch6's ? Whatever that is , is damn near perfect for a day to day watch. Mega comfortable. 

I agree with whoever suggested sticking with 1 or 2 max straps or bracelet. Keep it simple 

Definite buyer of a no date , drilled , glow like a torch 44 mm ch8 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Lug to lug on the CH6 is 50 or 51 (which is why it wears so well)


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> What kind of bracelet or straps would you like to see in the package?


An Isofrane would perfect !

And a thick two piece Zulu strap.


----------



## sasha (Feb 28, 2010)

a beauty. give me that in 46mm and i'm buying.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Isofrane only would be good. Maybe the canvas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Well then consider me a 52 mm convert 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

I like it!!! It would be difficult por me to resist. More after the CH6


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

I will buy two if the the length was 52mm and more dial colors


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

vbluep51 said:


> I will buy two if the the length was 52mm and more dial colors


Agree, blue dial bronze would be nice.

How about a black dial, blue minute hand the the bezel being black on top and blue on bottom, think Rolex blnr...that'd sell like hot cakes.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> There will be only one dial/handset/crystal version for SS and one for bronze. Unfortunately I'm unable to handle more than that. The inlay will be offered in only one version.
> 
> What kind of bracelet or straps would you like to see in the package?


Black dial is great for SS version but dark green/blue is better for bronze version. I would like to have bronze-color-chromed hands and indices on dial for bronze version, too.

For the straps just keep simple, 1 leather strap (with several options to choose) with H2O buckle, 1 ISOfrane optional with H2O buckle too at bargain price.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Will black be the only dial color option?


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Maybe I'm in the minority group, but I'm getting a bit tired of only seeing Isofranes everywhere!

I think that 2 particular straps would look awesome in this watch:

Boneto Cinturini 281









Vintage Tropic rubber (in any style)

















A zulu or nato as an extra option would also be really nice.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

I would be happy with an isofrane and perhaps a choice of colour to match the two tone bezel.not so keen on NATO but a thick canvass sounds good.got many watches on bracelets so don't personally see the need for another and I can always swap over a mesh if required,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Just forgot to mention, I love to see white painted logo and "HELBERG" brand name on the dial instead of chromed, IMHO.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

44mm diameter, 54 length sounds great. Another vote for drilled lugs and a canvas strap.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe a black leather strap + canvas + Nato or Zulu will be included. The H2O CNC buckle should have a wide 7mm tongue to fit the Isofrane as well. 

I think the canvas and leather strap could be in 30mm/24mm style. So as wide as the complete lugs.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Maybe a black leather strap + canvas + Nato or Zulu will be included.


I'm game for this.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Maybe a black leather strap + canvas + Nato or Zulu will be included. The H2O CNC buckle should have a wide 7mm tongue to fit the Isofrane as well.
> 
> I think the canvas and leather strap could be in 30mm/24mm style. So as wide as the complete lugs.


The problem with the 7mm tongue is that it doesn't fit other straps. I have one of your 24mm buckles with the wide tang and it is useless on most straps. Make an Isofrane buckle and a standard leather strap buckle.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

As far as straps/bracelets... Definitely an ISO rubber, how a bouts a high quality Kevlar strap, something clean and simple with a normal sized buckle and tang. You could also include a nice bracelet, something similar to the Aquadive beads of rice?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Bracelets should always be optional, like you do with the h2o watches. I have no desire to pay for a bracelet that will never get used.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Canvas + leather + isofrane would be nice package.



H2O Watch said:


> Maybe a black leather strap + canvas + Nato or Zulu will be included. The H2O CNC buckle should have a wide 7mm tongue to fit the Isofrane as well.
> 
> I think the canvas and leather strap could be in 30mm/24mm style. So as wide as the complete lugs.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

primerak said:


> Canvas + leather + isofrane would be nice package.


Agreed and may I suggest the canvas be canvas front/back so it can we used in the water. With vintage/distressing to really add an old school feel to the watch. With the 2 coloured bezel I would hope you can choose a yellow isofrane (if Isofrane will offer it up)


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Danny T said:


> With the 2 coloured bezel I would hope you can choose a yellow isofrane (if Isofrane will offer it up)


The bezel is orange.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> The bezel is orange.


I thought I saw both yellow and orange. My bad. Would love to see yellow too.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


> I thought I saw both yellow and orange. My bad. Would love to see yellow too.


How about fushia? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Danny T said:


> I thought I saw both yellow and orange. My bad. Would love to see yellow too.


Clemens mentioned that the rendering appeared yellow, but was in fact orange. I wear orange, but a yellow strap doesn't work for me.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> How about fushia?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Whatchu talkin bout Willis 

It's all about Sonny Crockett not Tubbs Brice !


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Spoke today with my engineer and we will rework the current design to 42mm / 52mm. We will try to keep the 24mm lugs. Drilled lugs are not possible as they would go through the polished beveled sides. We may also change the crown area slightly to allow a thinner case design. 

The inlay is black+orange even though the renderings are sometimes more yellow. 

I like the idea of the blue dial option as it fits great to SS AND bronze. As I would like to reduce the number of combinations this may result into only one handset option: all hands chromed only.

BTW, would you go for SS or bronze version?


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Never had bronze as all offerings until this have been so big.this now sounds far more appealing 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

SS with matte black or blue dial.

What is the overall thickness of the watch ?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Without crystal approx. 14-15mm. Depends of course on the new 42mm design, which we just started to develop.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Whoa why did it become a 42 mm ? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Ah yeah for the 42 and 52.
Still got some wrist presence with that L2L and the height.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> BTW, would you go for SS or bronze version?


I would go for the st. steel version


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

42 n steel for me!


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Stainless Steel


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Bronze will be domed, right? I prefer bronze, but domed sapphire affects too much legibility IMHO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Great looking Watches. Like both Steel & Bronze.
I may be 1 in a 1000, i'd like to see this in a Bigger Case diameter ?! something like 46 or 47 mm.

the thing with Divers Watches is the Wide Bezel (i have a problem with that) which makes the Dial appear smaller.. so a bigger case will make the whole thing more Balanced IMO or for my taste.
in terms of the Lug To Lug, I have No problem with that. i'm also good with a 56mm L2L.

in the end there will never be a Single Watch that makes ALL of us Happy. :roll:


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

42 steel


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I like the new size, but the lugs should be 22mm, not 24. The original had 20mm lugs so that is too much of a jump. I'd probably grab a bronze/black dial but would prefer a brown dial.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> BTW, would you go for SS or bronze version?


Bronze for sure, an additional SS is in consideration.

Still love 44mm with 52 or less L2L.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

42dia/52lug oh yeah!! Me thinks Clemens is gonna have a watch deal of the year 2015 here lol.

I said it first....well Clemens said it first.


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

Bronze blue dial would be sure for me, maybe SS with black dial additional.
Straps: I think Isofrane with fitting bronze buckle (maybe as an option) and one more strap (leather or canvas) with normal bronze would be ok.
Crystal: Clemens, what do you think about a shape like the old plexi-glasses or a 2 mm double domed? I like the super double domed as well, but I see, some others would prefer flatter Crystal.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Danny T said:


> 42dia/52lug oh yeah!! Me thinks Clemens is gonna have a watch deal of the year 2015 here lol.
> 
> I said it first....well Clemens said it first.


Agree on watch deal of year if the price is right.


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

To bad there is a sizedown, i liked the idea of big bronze watch. Might be a dealbreaker for me, but well see 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I will probably go for another bronze. Wishing too that it was 44mm or greater

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I like the idea of the blue dial option as it fits great to SS AND bronze. As I would like to reduce the number of combinations this may result into only one handset option: all hands chromed only.


Love the blue dial bronze version with bronze color hands and indices, with white painted logo and text.

Sorry if I am wrong but I think the most problematic thing is serial number. No serial number reservation at all and only let customers know their serial numbers when their watches are ready to ship will reduce your stress much.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I don't know how we lost the 44 mm size so darn quickly. Who knows maybe he will do better with the smaller size. It's a wait and see for me at the new size 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

MiserySword said:


> Sorry if I am wrong but I think the most problematic thing is serial number. No serial number reservation at all and only let customers know their serial numbers when their watches are ready to ship will reduce your stress much.


I agree completely. I wrote "no preference" in the serial # box when I ordered my two CH6. I would rather have more dial choices than the ability to choose my serial #.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

CGSshorty said:


> I like the new size, but the lugs should be 22mm, not 24. The original had 20mm lugs so that is too much of a jump. I'd probably grab a bronze/black dial but would prefer a brown dial.


I agree with Shorty on the 22mm lug width. If this watch is going to jump to the 42mm size then proportionately the lugs should be 22mm for a balanced design aesthetic. I prefer the 44mm dimension but I would be OK with the 42mm dia / 52mm length as long as it is in the 15mm thickness range. Smaller and I probably would not be interested.

Stainless steel for me.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

42/52 with 24 lugs is still a BIG watch. Those who feel it might be too small for this type of watch, I don't think should worry too much.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

SS here as well.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a bronze CH6 so an SS CH8 for me.


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> I agree with Shorty on the 22mm lug width. If this watch is going to jump to the 42mm size then proportionately the lugs should be 22mm for a balanced design aesthetic. I prefer the 44mm dimension but I would be OK with the 42mm dia / 52mm length as long as it is in the 15mm thickness range. Smaller and I probably would not be interested.
> 
> Stainless steel for me.


Demo and Shorty are right on here. 42mm wide needs 22mm lugs. If it's 44mm, then 24mm lugs.

I'm in for SS.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Bronze for me.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We should not forget that the bezel is overlapping the case. I think the bezel might still have 44mm when the case is 44mm. So it will be a substantial watch even a little downsized. 

Serial numbers are really a pain. If a case is not going through my final judgment the customer has take a new serial even I confirmed the number upfront. Gives always troubles. 

Different crystals are theoretically possible as you know from my line up. Not sure I would like hardware options.


----------



## GreatCaptain (Aug 1, 2013)

+1 for the colored hands and painted (not chromed) logo with the bronze


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if this has been brought up before, but I'm not a fan of the half minute markers. They make the dial messy and harder to read. Could we do with just the usual 60 minute markers?


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Count me in for the 42mm dia/22mm lugs team, as well.

On that particular watch case, I think 42mm in diameter with such a wide lug (24mm) would look completely out of place.



nellipj said:


> Demo and Shorty are right on here. 42mm wide needs 22mm lugs. If it's 44mm, then 24mm lugs.
> 
> I'm in for SS.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The surface of the watch might be a discussion point as well.

In the 70th most dive watches were polished when we today more brushed designs. 

The SS will look great in polished or sunburst brushing. 

The bronze may look better in sunburst brushed as the patina might not work so well on polished surface.

Any opinions?

Thank you for all your comments.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No polished for me for sure. Sunburst works well. 

42/22 and I am in. 
22 may also work in a 44 case as it narrows down but it's limit 

And no serial # request. It's a pain for you and it slows everything down. Who cares what number we get!? It's about the watch. A great design and comfortable too. I'd rather have a few more options like gold/brass hands on a bronze watch. Blue and brown dials for example...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sunburst brush baby!! It looks soooooo killer.

Here is a very fine example of what it looks like. And would so go with the vintage vibe.


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Allthough it fits aesthetics to polish it, I like brushed more for a toolwatch


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

To sum up : 42mm, 22mm lugs, steel for me. Oh and I already will have a polished diver in my collection so let's brush this one 

Btw - any idea about movement and/or pricing?


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

radial brushing for both SS and bronze


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Seems to be a clear preference for sunburst brushed and 22mm lugs. I think the top and the sides of the bezel should be polished to compliment the polished beveled areas of the case sides. The horizontal and vertical areas of the main case will be brushed. This should give a classic look.

Already advised my engineer to use 22mm for the new drawings.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Seems to be a clear preference for sunburst brushed and 22mm lugs. I think the top and the sides of the bezel should be polished to compliment the polished beveled areas of the case sides. The horizontal and vertical areas of the main case will be brushed. This should give a classic look.
> 
> Already advised my engineer to use 22mm for the new drawings.


Great decision Clemens. I think a watch with this case design will wear plenty large in that size.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CGSshorty said:


> Great decision Clemens. I think a watch with this case design will wear plenty large in that size.


X2! It'd likely satisfy a broad audience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Brushed finishing for me, as well. Polish finishing on the bezel is OK. 22mm lugs if the watch will indeed have 42mm in diameter. No 'serial number of choice', too.

I'd like to still insist a little bit in open the discussion for the bezel inlay color. I'd much rather prefer it to be flat black (monochromatic) instead of half black/half orange split in the middle. I really have a hard time coming to like such pattern. 

The dial could be of a matte type, as well.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> Seems to be a clear preference for sunburst brushed and 22mm lugs. I think the top and the sides of the bezel should be polished to compliment the polished beveled areas of the case sides. The horizontal and vertical areas of the main case will be brushed. This should give a classic look.
> 
> Already advised my engineer to use 22mm for the new drawings.


Sounds good to me. |>


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Is it built yet and where's my notification ? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

BTW, it's impossible to visualize a mesh bracelet as we don't have CAD data. I would have a nice 4.8mm thick mesh in my mind very close or even the same as the Staib monster mesh.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

I am buying every version of this one that you come out with ..

Great Going 👍👍👍


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nishant said:


> I am buying every version of this one that you come out with ..
> 
> Great Going


Hey man
How are your 3 CH6? Have a fave?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey man
> How are your 3 CH6? Have a fave?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


All 3 still here Brice .. Love the SS and Bronze versions with ceramic inlay ! The third one isnt getting much love .. but dont quite feel like flippin' it !


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> BTW, it's impossible to visualize a mesh bracelet as we don't have CAD data. I would have a nice 4.8mm thick mesh in my mind very close or even the same as the Staib monster mesh.


Yeah, quite frankly only Staib or the same quality mesh bracelet can match with H2O/Helberg watch quality.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

I really like this one. But my collection is largely dictated by price, any ballpark figures yet?


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Is crystal going to be flat or domed?



H2O Watch said:


> BTW, it's impossible to visualize a mesh bracelet as we don't have CAD data. I would have a nice 4.8mm thick mesh in my mind very close or even the same as the Staib monster mesh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

dsvilhena said:


> Is crystal going to be flat or domed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superdomed according to the first post. I don't remember seeing a proposed change to that.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Superdomed according to the first post. I don't remember seeing a proposed change to that.


Would love to see a vintage dommed sapphire glass on this watch, the same as on Crepas L'ocean


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Case size down to 42mm?!? Why? There's been no "belly aching" about case size on the CH6... Why the downward revision of the case size? I don't think reduciing case size will make the watch more "sell-able". On the contrary; I believe there will be quite a few who will "walk" with a 42mm case. Right now...I'm in that number. Ugh, I was gonna pull the trigger on that one...based on the stellar job Clemens did with the CH6. I'm loving mine!! ;-D Regardless, if the CH8 is built on par with the CH6 it WILL BE a great watch.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh yes.... Please Clemens; "drilled lugs". And, let's NOT add a HEV on this model. It could reduce price...and make it more affordable (the #1 reason a watch is bought or not)


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

watermanxxl said:


> Case size down to 42mm?!? Why? There's been no "belly aching" about case size on the CH6... Why the downward revision of the case size? I don't think reduciing case size will make the watch more "sell-able". On the contrary; I believe there will be quite a few who will "walk" with a 42mm case. Right now...I'm in that number. Ugh, I was gonna pull the trigger on that one...based on the stellar job Clemens did with the CH6. I'm loving mine!! ;-D Regardless, if the CH8 is built on par with the CH6 it WILL BE a great watch.


I believe Clemens said in a few posts earlier that the case will be 42 but the Bezel will be in the 44mm range.

This will make the watch still appear to be beefy in appearance IMO. |>


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

watermanxxl said:


> Oh yes.... Please Clemens; "drilled lugs". And, let's NOT add a HEV on this model. It could reduce price...and make it more affordable (the #1 reason a watch is bought or not)


Can't do drilled lugs do to the contour of the lugs.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

The more I go back and look at the CAD images on page one, the more I am really liking this watch. Let's hope the project is a go. b-)


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

I would hope the total price for this upcoming CH8 to be a bit more "friendlier" than the CH6's.

Not that CH6's price wasn't indeed a great price, because it truly was. But since there will be a few corrections for the upcoming project based on the previous experience through the CH6 whole pre-order (no serial number reservation, no customizing options, but only 2 versions to choose from, hence less parts to be comissioned from the factory, etc), I'd expect a direct reflex on the final price for the future CH8. Assuming it will carry a 9015 inside, once again, there is no reason for the price not to be better than the CH6's.

Also, I'd really like to see some form of loyal customer reward, for those of us that could not restrain ourselves in buying only one CH6...a lot of customers (myself included) bought more than one, so I'd like to see some kind of promotion for the returning customer that would offer a special price via some kind of coupon or something.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't think the price could be lower as the CH6 as the CH8 is carrying an expensive sapphire inlay. The price of the sapphire inlay is in the same range as the Miyota 9015 movement. There is a good reason why all companies are adding alone approx $100 for such inlay option. 
Please don't forget H2O is a German company and not just a brand of a China based company.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I don't think the price could be lower as the CH6 as the CH8 is carrying an expensive sapphire inlay. The price of the sapphire inlay is in the same range as the Miyota 9015 movement. There is a good reason why all companies are adding alone approx $100 for such inlay option.
> Please don't forget H2O is a German company and not just a brand of a China based company.


I'm game for throwing down coin for a quality piece.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Case size down to 42mm?!? Why? There's been no "belly aching" about case size on the CH6... Why the downward revision of the case size? I don't think reduciing case size will make the watch more "sell-able". On the contrary; I believe there will be quite a few who will "walk" with a 42mm case. Right now...I'm in that number. Ugh, I was gonna pull the trigger on that one...based on the stellar job Clemens did with the CH6. I'm loving mine!! ;-D Regardless, if the CH8 is built on par with the CH6 it WILL BE a great watch.


No particular "belly aching" about the case size of the CH6, but due to the design the lug to lug length was relatively short. If you look through some of the early responses to this thread you'll see that a lot of people suggested they might have issues with the lug to lug length proposed for the CH8. Clemens responded that a shorter lug to lug length is possible, but that would also mean a smaller diameter to keep the design right. I think Clemens asked for a quick 'straw poll' in this thread and the responses suggested that 42mm might be more popular.

In a similar way to you being one of quite a few who will walk if it's a 42mm case, there are also quite a few who would walk if the lug to lug length is as proposed in the original post. Helberg will obviously want the watch to be a hit, while being as close to their ideal vision as possible. It's a balancing act and impossible to please everyone. Personally, there's a much greater chance of me buying if it's 42mm, but if the decision is to go with 44mm then I will look on enviously at those who suit what is sure to be a great watch.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> No particular "belly aching" about the case size of the CH6, but due to the design the lug to lug length was relatively short. If you look through some of the early responses to this thread you'll see that a lot of people suggested they might have issues with the lug to lug length proposed for the CH8. Clemens responded that a shorter lug to lug length is possible, but that would also mean a smaller diameter to keep the design right. I think Clemens asked for a quick 'straw poll' in this thread and the responses suggested that 42mm might be more popular.
> 
> In a similar way to you being one of quite a few who will walk if it's a 42mm case, there are also quite a few who would walk if the lug to lug length is as proposed in the original post. Helberg will obviously want the watch to be a hit, while being as close to their ideal vision as possible. It's a balancing act and impossible to please everyone. Personally, there's a much greater chance of me buying if it's 42mm, but if the decision is to go with 44mm then I will look on enviously at those who suit what is sure to be a great watch.


I'm completely with you on this, Brad. At 44mm I was leaning towards a definite no but at 42mm it's heading more towards a yes. In the end I would imagine a worst case scenario for them is they sell about the same quantity at 42mm as hey would have at 44mm but I do see somewhat of a downward size trend happening and more people clamoring for watches 42mm or less so it's likely a smart move.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Please don't forget H2O is a German company and not just a brand of a China based company.


Hasn't this horse been beaten to death now?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I was thinking even a second to make a 44mm + 40mm set in SS and bronze, but knowing the MOQs that's not an option. At the end the design will be most appreciated at 42mm. With H2O and HELBERG I'm mainly ocussing on my favorite size 44mm. So maybe the CH8 in 42mm is the right addition to my lineup.

There might be an incentive for returning customers, but at this early stage I have not made my mind.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm in at 44mm, out at 42mm


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> There might be an incentive for returning customers, but at this early stage I have not made my mind.


Well, I do hope you make up your mind in favor of "an incentive" for returning customers, specially those of us that bought two, three CH6! :-!:-d
I'm sure that the CH8 will be as much of a success as the CH6 was, if not even a bigger success, so the overall sales volume could easily accomodate a special price for returning customers, and let's not forget that a lot of us will be buying more than one exemplar of this upcoming project, so...

If this doesn't represent what a diehard, hardcore fan of your product is, then I don't know what else could be. ;-)b-)


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

How about a 43mm?


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> I don't think the price could be lower as the CH6 as the CH8 is carrying an expensive sapphire inlay. The price of the sapphire inlay is in the same range as the Miyota 9015 movement. There is a good reason why all companies are adding alone approx $100 for such inlay option.
> Please don't forget H2O is a German company and not just a brand of a China based company.


Fair enough.

Like I said, I also think that the price of the CH6 was a good one. On pair with the quality of the watch, no doubt. Also aware that Helberg is a German based company.

Eventhough, we, as returning customers, could still hope for some kind of special condition/incentive/price for the up & coming project. ;-)


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Repeat clients should get like a free Lamborghini or something










Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Gangsta Lambo!











TatsNGuns said:


> Repeat clients should get like a free Lamborghini or something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

42 seems right, didn't clemems mention that the design will wear big anyway plut there plenty of other large bronze options anyway.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Gregger said:


> How about a 43mm?


I was thinking the same thing. Seems like a logical compromise. I am OK with 44 or 42mm. An important factor for me that has not been discussed is dial size opening and its proportion to the case size. If the dial opening is at least 30mm I usually like a watch. Less than 30mm and I usually think it looks too small on my 7" wrist.

There are 44mm watches with <30mm dial opening that don't look balanced (bezel too wide) and 42mm watches with >30mm dial openings that look great and wear larger than 42mm.

Based on the renderings it looks like this watch will have a dial opening of approx 30mm in the 42mm iteration and looks balanced in proportion to the case size so it should work for me.


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

For me both 42mm or 44mm would be fine, I just do not like the date function.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I'd bet a no date option would win out 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'd bet a no date option would win out
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I vote date.


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm normaly a date addept but for this one I would say no date


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That's the dilemma of a manufacturer which you could see well in this thread:

44 or 42mm diameter
24 or 22mm lugs
Flat or vintage domed or high domed
Glossy, semi glossy or matt dial
HEV or no HEV
Chromed or colored handset
Two color or black inlay
Date or no date
....

But that's why we have this thread.

In the next weeks I will make up my mind and will surely read carefully again your comments. 

Thank you for all your comments and luckily the comments disliking the design were the minority. 
Hmmm, was there any comment disliking the design at all? 
We already spent some weeks to make the CAD design and have to first adopt it now to 42mm. If I should like the design same as before I will post here the new developments. In any case this design is just brainstorming and no concrete product is scheduled right now. 
I personally like the case design of this 70th style diver a lot, so that there is at least a chance of a production in 2015.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd like to see a few dial colors, at least on the bronze watch. A bronze case needs to be offered with green and brown dials.
Eliminating the serial #, bezel, and crystal options should simplify production enough to speed the delivery process without taking away the ability to order the watch pretty much the way you want it.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Of course it would be nice to have all these options, but it must be clear that they will increase the pricing of the watch. At the end the bills must be paid. Dials have a usual MOQ of 200 dials per color. Four dials would mean you have to order 800 dials. Different handsets , inlays, crystals etc. are increasing the stock risk. On the CH6 for example brown was the most unsuccessful color. Even a pre-order could not solve the stock risk, as many orders are coming in after order placement at late stage. 

Two things fit badly together: configurable watches for low price!

Configurable watches will increase assembling a lot! I would expect about 3x higher assembling costs compared to a non-configurable watch. Not to think about resulting problems you to control and solve.

We will have a few options, but less than before.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I definitely wouldn't want a fitter strap. Never liked the look much on most anyways and and they are not reusable on other watches and they just make the watch wear longer and possible overhang on some wrists. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CGSshorty said:


> I'd like to see a few dial colors, at least on the bronze watch. A bronze case needs to be offered with green and brown dials.
> Eliminating the serial #, bezel, and crystal options should simplify production enough to speed the delivery process without taking away the ability to order the watch pretty much the way you want it.


I agree. Bronze needs brown and green. 
I also prefer simplicity and therefore no HEV as it really serves no purpose to a vast majority here to not say all and adds complication therefore cost and point of failure. 
If the case is brushed on top I'd prefer brushed hands. If there are polished surfaces visible from the top in the final design then polished hands are ok. 
Due to vintage design and also L2L, I'd prefer a 42mm case as vintage is not meant a to wear big plus the L2L is too long on the 44 case but proportions seem ok on the drawing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

To me it's a no brainer: I'd trade all the possible variables to configure the watch (like in the CH6 order process) in exchange to pre-determined and fixed options with lower price.

Like for instance, offer 2 fixed options for the st. steel version (dial, hands, bezel colors) and 2 fixed options for the bronze, as well (again, dial and hands combo). And have them already assembled, ready for shipping, made in batches (for instance, 300 units of the st. steel in configuration A, 300 units of the st. steel in configuration B, 200 units of the bronze in configuration A and 200 units of the bronze in configuration B, and then commission new batches only/when the previous batches are sold out).

Wouldn't it make the whole ordering/availability easier to handle, and more cost effective both ways (yours and, as a consequence, ours)?

What do you guys think?

Since this is a brainstorming thread, I guess we can help in find a good way to make this great to both sides, Clemens and the customers (us).



H2O Watch said:


> Of course it would be nice to have all these options, but it must be clear that they will increase the pricing of the watch. At the end the bills must be paid. Dials have a usual MOQ of 200 dials per color. Four dials would mean you have to order 800 dials. Different handsets , inlays, crystals etc. are increasing the stock risk. On the CH6 for example brown was the most unsuccessful color. Even a pre-order could not solve the stock risk, as many orders are coming in after order placement at late stage.
> 
> Two things fit badly together: configurable watches for low price!
> 
> ...


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> That's the dilemma of a manufacturer which you could see well in this thread:
> 
> 44 or 42mm diameter
> 24 or 22mm lugs
> ...


You mentioned before that you cannot post polls here - you can just post a link to a poll, this would be the best way to gather info. I've used https://polldaddy.com before and it works pretty good (they will host the poll on their website and is free).


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

If price was close to ch6 and no date option was around and if you could sneak in a black yellow combo then I'd take 2 one orange and one yellow. Lately I'm sneaking views of aquadive watches but I'd rather know my cash was going to a German who would hopefully waste it on beer wenches and strudel !










Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Glossy dial please and some blue bezel


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

vbluep51 said:


> Glossy dial please and some blue bezel


Yes please.


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

I love the watch exactly as shown in post #1. Clemens, just reduce the size to 42 mm and 52 mm lugtolug, leave out the HEVs on the SS and offer a dark blue as a second dial colour on the Bronze, then I´ll take them both.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not a fan of design by committee, I would buy the watch based off of the Initial specs, and otherwise changes would compromise the very idea of the watch proposed.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

I purchased a brass Armida A7 a bit ago to see if I really like the idea of a patina watch as much in person as I do in pictures. The answer is a resounding YES! Now, I just need to find the right bronze watch. I love a cushion case, bronze bezel, green dial, domed crystal, and would really like a date version. The CH6 is almost perfect, but it lacks a date and is sold out. I had high hopes that this watch, the CH8, would go into production as originally speced, but with an 8.25" wrist, if it stays at a 42mm case, I'm out. 

I guess my only option at the moment is and Armida A1, which is a very nice watch, but the dial on my A7 leaves me a little flat and the A1 dial appears to be painted pretty much the same way, but with slightly different hour marker configuration. I think the CH6 dial (with the exception of no date window) is much classier looking than the Armida. I was hoping the CH8 would retain that same class level with the dial, but with a date window. I guess we'll just have to wait and see what the final specs will be, or if it even goes into production.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Same option I picked with ch6 it's a awesome combo especially with no date 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

On second thoughts: after I got my CH6 today, I would really prefer 42mm for the CH8.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Side note to Clemens, I was in Timeless Luxury Watches tonight buying a Muhle Glashutte Marinus GMT and someone walking in with a CH1 with the super dome. Damn, that thing is impressive. You've got a very dynamic brand based on what I've now seen of the Ch1 and the CH6.


----------



## fiatkid (Dec 4, 2010)

I might lose my interest if it's only 42mm. But it still depends on the entire outlook.(^Q^)


----------



## KangarueTheDay (Jul 27, 2014)

The engraving on the back is awesome.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tribal mana ray is a cool look 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Over last couple of days I have been sitting together with my engineer to find the best solution in terms of size for the HELBERG CH8. From my perspective we have now the ideal solution for the HELBERG CH8 dimensions, which should fit to most of us. Not too small and not too big. 

Two major requests I have extracted from the past discussion:
1. Keep the length at max. 52mm
2. Keep the case diameter between 42mm - 44mm

We have slightly redesigned the outer case of the CH8 while keeping the visual shape from the initial design and fixed the dimensions to the following:

- Lug-2-Lug / max. length: 52mm
- Case diameter: 43mm
- Bezel diameter: 44mm
- Height without crystal: 14.80mm
- Height with flat crystal: 15.10mm
- Height with 4mm domed crystal: 18.80mm
- Visible dial diameter: 30.50mm
- Lug width: 24mm
- 2x HEV for SS version / no HEV for bronze version
- Case material: SS and copper bronze
- Finish: bezel high polished / watch case sunburst brushing / case bevelling polished / case sides vertically brushed / case back radial brushed

The above will be the final dimensions and they are not going to be changed anymore.

The watch will have a great presence on our wrists while not exceeding the capability of a normal sized wrist (like mine with shortly less than 7") to handle this watch. It will be smaller than the H2O ORCA series in terms of length even though the bezel diameter will be the same. The HELBERG CH6 had a wider 45.50mm bezel diameter and was slightly shorter.

The 24mm lugs will allow us to use a wide range of third party bracelets or leather straps. This time we will not make drilled through lugs to keep the clean look of the case. With a flat surface mesh the CH8 will also look great.

The SS version will get the two-colored sapphire inlay and the bronze version gets a solid bronze bezel. I personally like the look of the two HEVs for the SS version and will keep them inside. No HEVs for the bronze version. The crown on the bronze version will be made with special SS insert for higher reliability.

I´m also planning again a special for the pre-order:

1. Original Isofrane rubber strap in black for special price up
2. Handmade Maddog strap without buckle (RSP120 Euro / $155)
3. Unique CNC buckle with 7mm tongue to fit the Isofrane and Maddog strap in SS or bronze / buckle material depending on case material

The watches will be this time delivered by First in - First Out principle. In any case we will be able to ship a max. of 25-30x watches per day and depending on the number of orders the delivery will take a few weeks.

I´m also planning an incentive for returning customers, but haven´t decided on the product. It might be a distressed Canvas band in anthracite free of charge.

From my point of view the HELBERG CH8 and its package could be a great successor of the CH6, which many called the watch deal of the year 2014. If it will be made at all. 

Please let me add some screenshots from today directly out of my CAD system.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

S.... can I send you $$$ yet??? 


Stunning, great design, im so im for the SS, regardles kf the "extras" thjs is a beautifuly designed and well worthy successor to the CH6.



Any news on when preorder will begin?


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Can't wait.. Gutted to miss out on ch6. Good on you returning customers.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow. This is sweet. The only question is SS or bronze as I can only afford one.

Heart say bronze but I already have a bronze CH6.


Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks really great, Clemens! 
I think you can count me in for the CH8


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Take my money now! Thanks Clemens :-!


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Has the movement that's going to be used been mentioned?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

As with the HELBERG CH6 we will go for the Miyota 9015. The ETA 2824 would be difficult to source in this QTY and would increase the sales price by maybe 50%.


----------



## nttin89 (Aug 2, 2012)

How about dial color ?


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

I absolutely love the bronze watch, but doesn´t the ss one look too much like a mix of:
This







In this case?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

2x Dials:
- Semy Glossy Black Dial
- Semy Glossy Navy Blue Dial

2x Handsets:
- hour hand chromed / minute hand chromed / second hand chromed
- hour hand chromed / minute hand orange / second hand chromed + orange


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The design of the HELBERG CH8 is mainly oriented on the Breil Manta 100 from the the 70th. The original case was made in the 70th by a Swiss company who sold the case design to several different Swiss watch companies, like Breil, Squale etc. Squale was just one company out of several using a similar design 40 years ago.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

I see. I thought Squale made the cases and sold them to others


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> 2x Dials:
> - Semy Glossy Black Dial
> - Semy Glossy Navy Blue Dial
> 
> ...


Is this for SS? If so, how about bronze? Will there be gold tone hands available? Will there be a green dial available?


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

Good evening, Clemens. 


Will the dial no date? Very important.


----------



## RVP (Feb 4, 2013)

cool watch. and maybe make date window on 6?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm in!!  looks great. Now SS or Bronze??
52mm L2L is a little long but not a show stopper for me. Love the design!! 
Thanks for also taking care of returning customers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

RVP said:


> cool watch. and maybe make date window on 6?


This!!

Date window at 6 is the best location in ANY watch. You have my vote.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> 2x Dials:
> - Semy Glossy Black Dial
> - Semy Glossy Navy Blue Dial
> 
> ...


Sweet !!

Really looking fwd to seeing the blue dial


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds great, skip the date. Hate setting it anyway!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Date at 6 would definitely improve the dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Date at...

Oh it's already been said


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

OK, let´s give the date at 6 a try.  In 1-2 days I will show you a comparison between 3 and 6 o´clock position.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> OK, let´s give the date at 6 a try.  In 1-2 days I will show you a comparison between 3 and 6 o´clock position.


Either way is fine with me, but will we get a green dial option on the bronze?


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> OK, let´s give the date at 6 a try.  In 1-2 days I will show you a comparison between 3 and 6 o´clock position.


optional dial no date will be?


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Chromed hour and minutes hands? You just got my attention!


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Clemens....could you do a render with the dark blue dial? SS case with that bezel, I would normally think Black dial, but let's see the blue option.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks great. I always wanted a Squale!

Hopefully that 'not more than 52mm L2L' ends up closer to 50. From the rendering seems like it would be a piece of cake to snip on a mil on either side.

In which case I'm in.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Two major requests I have extracted from the past discussion:
> 1. Keep the length at max. 52mm
> 2. Keep the case diameter between 42mm - 44mm
> 
> ...


I hoped for 42mm case with 50mm Lug to Lug.

With that being said, the proportions look okay except for the 24mm lug width. I understand the basis for your 24mm choice, but from aesthetic point of view, the proportion is just out of place. The most ideal lug width should be 22mm. It would also been nice to rid of the HEV altogether so that the strap can "hug" the case to reduce the strap to case "space".


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

IPA said:


> I see. I thought Squale made the cases and sold them to others


Charles Von Buren, owner of Von Buren (an italian factory specialized in manufacturing dive watch cases in the 70s) was the creator of this case which housed various brands: Breil, Blandford Ocean Diver, Auricoste, Heuer, Sinn, even Blancpain had a famous dive watch using that case, the Bund. And of course, Squale. Later on, Von Buren became Squale.

Check this awesome post, here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/please-educate-me-about-squale-362432.html#post2737452


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Absolutely love the new specs and how this piece is coming together. Can wait to see the full release pics.


----------



## adamchen (Jun 9, 2014)

I will get both as ch6 did.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

How about lume on the minute markers on the bezel?


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Two major requests I have extracted from the past discussion:
> 1. Keep the length at max. 52mm
> 2. Keep the case diameter between 42mm - 44mm
> 
> ...


I hoped for 42mm case with 50mm Lug to Lug.

With that being said, the proportions look okay except for the 24mm lug width. I understand the basis for your 24mm choice, but from aesthetic point of view, the proportion is just out of place. The most ideal lug width should be 22mm. It would also been nice to rid of the HEV altogether so that the strap can "hug" the case to reduce the strap to case "space".


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We are currently preparing the CAD data for the date window at the 06:00 position. Hopefully I could show some images tomorrow.

Dimensions: The HELBERG CH8 dimensions are final now. I´m using 24mm straps for the ORCA series with similar dimensions and believe it´s a good fit also for the CH8.

Dials: We will have black and marine blue dials and I´m considering also a drab olive dial.

Handset: As the hour applications, H sign and HELBERG name on the dial are chromed I don´t believe a golden handset will work.

Bezel: For Bronze the solid bezel will be the best option and this has been proven by the CH6 pre-order. For the SS version I´m considering two additional options:
- solid SS bezel with sunburst brushing
- second black sapphire inlay
These two new options should look great to the black or blue dial on the SS case.

Strap: 
The standard CH8 strap might become quite exceptional:
*SS: original black Horween leather strap
Bronze: dark brown Horween leather strap*
You will not find any better standard strap out there!


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi, Clemens 
Already in third time I ask, no date will dial? )))


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The CH8 will have a date window with white numbers on black background.


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> The CH8 will have a date window with white numbers on black background.


Very sorry, no dates the main criterion when choosing hours. 
If you suddenly have the opportunity to make a dial without a date or may be do off CH 6, for example brown, then I am involved)))

Clemens, on today's market hours all manufacturers basically make a clock with date and that they are similar to each other. When you offered CH 6 undated - it was just a celebration of the soul, even Miyota it could not sadden.
I really hope that you still make it possible to select CH 8 without date

I am sorry for my english


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Any idea of pricing? Maybe I missed it....


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> The CH8 will have a date window with white numbers on black background.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Dials: We will have black and marine blue dials and I´m considering also a drab olive dial.


Yes, green always works with bronze. And please make it more dark than the color of green (drab olive) dial of CH6


----------



## adamchen (Jun 9, 2014)

I would like to see darker green and lighter blue then ch6 on this model.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

MiserySword said:


> Yes, green always works with bronze. And please make it more dark than the color of green (drab olive) dial of CH6





adamchen said:


> I would like to see darker green and lighter blue then ch6 on this model.


I agree. I have a green dial Armida A7 brass. It's sort of a dark forest green. Beautiful color with brass, and I'm sure it would be with bronze too.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I think I can't pass this one up, I was shooting for the Kalmar II but it looks so enticing!


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

More info about the Squale/Breil Manta correlation... b-)



> I'm an enthusiast PADI deep diver and a former recon diver during my military service. Recently I begun researching the italian military divers watches used after the Panerai and up to the end of 90's and beyond. In other words, from the Panerai to the G-Shock invasion. About 25-30 years. There is no article, no book, nothing about it. Only a friend, a former Navy officer, self-published a monograph about diving watches and, for the first time ever, wrote about a *Citizen NY0040*, used by italian Navy frogmen. He personally saw those Citizens worn by frogmen based in La Spezia, home of the *Comando Subacqueo Incursori*, aka *COMSUBIN*. They are organized in two main groups: GOI (Gruppo Operativo Incursori, Commando that is) and GOS (Gruppo Operativo Subacquei, Deep Divers and EOD).
> 
> COMSUBIN frogmen just released from the submarine Scire' in the Gulf of Taranto, late summer 2013:
> 
> ...


The Dive Watch Connection • View topic - Italian Navy Frogmen and Deep Divers watches


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow thanks for pasting that in!


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

CJN said:


> Wow thanks for pasting that in!


My pleasure!

I just wish someone launched a diver replicating in a 1:1 proportion the COMSUBIN Marina Militare depicted in this thread (also a Von Buren/Squale case).

Maybe one day Clemens could answer my prayers.







b-)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow, that´s really a great background info! 

COMSUBIN Marina Militare: Of course I will do that case some day!  This is where my dive watch love is coming from and also the inspiration for the KALMAR and ORCA dials. The case is absolutely awesome! 

*Date Window:*
In the meantime I have made an animated GIF showing all three possible date window options. The date on 6 might be nice, but please consider that the date also has to show 2 numbers like 28, which is quite wide and a very condensed font must be used. Maybe not my taste.

When looking at the images I personally believe the no date option might be a good option as we did on the CH6. I never adjust the date when wearing a watch and having the wrong date on the watch makes it redundant.

What do you think? Which version do you like?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I would vote no date. I prefer a clean, dateless dial.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey, Clemens! Glad you liked the link!

And awesome news about a possible Comsubin reedition, WOW! Maybe it could be the real CH8, instead of this Breil inspired one since you mentioned youself that you are still not sure this one will get out of the paper and go into production, hu? ;-)b-):-d

BTW, Clemens, since I'm seeing you here by coincidence, did you receive my email about my third CH6 shipment? Can you please reply me on that one, via email, in order to asure and secure our future orders?

Thanks in advance!
Regards from Brazil,
CHRIS



H2O Watch said:


> Wow, that´s really a great background info!
> 
> COMSUBIN Marina Militare: Of course I will do that case some day!  This is where my dive watch love is coming from and also the inspiration for the KALMAR and ORCA dials. The case is absolutely awesome!
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

BTW, regarding the current CH8 project: no date. At all.


----------



## volk5 (Mar 13, 2014)

Date at 6.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really don't like date at 3, takes away from the nice dial. 
I'd say 6 or ND. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

It's definitely a vote of ND for me.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Date at 6 for me. Gives a cleaner and blended look.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

I prefer the traditional date position at 3, just like all those cool vintage divers shown above.


----------



## RVP (Feb 4, 2013)

at 6.


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

yep..at 6 is better 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

ND....make it 3, so I have an excuse not to get this nice diver and have to sell something from the stable.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Date at 3 is my choice

Correct me if I'm wrong but this was always proposed to have a date and it's one of the reasons I've kept interested .
I think if a date aperture is well thought out and made as a feature rather than just a square hole it enhances the dial
I'm pleased a mild compromise on the case size has been made and can only hope that the date feature stays or at worst remains an option.
Date at 6 doesn't appeal to me either 
Just my opinion clearly .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

I prefer the date at 3 myself, but 6 o'clock would be ok. I would think the font might be too small at 6. No date looks good, but I want a date on this one :-!


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

Date at 6 Please.


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Really don't like date at 3, takes away from the nice dial.
> I'd say 6 or ND.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Agree but I really like the date at 4.30 on the Kalmar too.


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> What do you think? Which version do you like?


no date !


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

@6


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

I haven't been on WUS for about a month, so this is the first time I've seen this thread.

I really like this one and I hope its kept at 44mm , I think it would be nice to see it without a date.

Can't wait to see some real world photos of it, nice work!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

No date version and how much ? $$$$ I'm ready to send fiat debt notes to Germany !!! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

NO DATE!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

It's clear " we" all agree no date clemens lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> It's clear " we" all agree no date clemens lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


+1

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Date at 6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

The size was fine from the git go for me. But, there seems to be some interest here too for a smaller watch. Maybe make the launch a bigger deal and do an XL version as well?

In addition:


Do an XL version - everyone can buy a 42mm Squale, or an MKII Seafighter now with a similar case.
Swiss auto
Ceramic bezel
Ceramic case?!?!
PVD
No date version
Perhaps a bracelet

Not that I matter, but I do not really care where the date is at.

Have a nice day.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Also, if you do a Helberg 9 please update and duplicate this awesome case. Make sure it is made in Germany by Elves and is a COSC, lol! Schaumburg cannot seem to duplicate it's awesome dive watch past. For God's sake lets not act like this is not an option as a case! :-d

ETA: Everyone back off! It's a 42mm so everybody wins, lol!


----------



## Elite21 (Feb 5, 2013)

Looking great imo


----------



## adamchen (Jun 9, 2014)

at 6 or ND


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I kind of like the 3 on that one. No date as a second option.


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

I prefer the classic style: date at 3. Date is a must have for me.


----------



## nttin89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I vote for date at 6. And dark green dial, pls :-!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Given that the CH6 was ND, I personally believe the follow up model should have a date on it. I don't mind where, but for some of us it's a reasonably important feature. Those that don't use it, simply don't look at it, @6pm it's not really influencing the dial proportions that much anyway. @6 = happy median IMO


----------



## chrisom (Feb 18, 2014)

HI Clemens,

I don't know / remember whether it was mentioned in the thread before but what is the use of 2 HEV? 
I'd say even 1 HEV is too much. I think it's an additional opening to the case that has to be properly closed / sealed. Why do you want / need one? I'm a fan (that's the main reason why I got a CH6) of KISS (keep it simple)...

By the way if you offer a no date option I'd go for that and if the CH8 is only available with a date window I'd choose the 6 o'clock position.


Looking forward to your answer on the HEV.


Best regards
Chris


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

IMHO, this vintage design needs a date window to maintain its vintage style. I prefer date at 3.

And dark green dial for bronze plz.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

The CH8 has become a very interesting project. But as clemens has stated in his original post "*We have not decided to go ahead with this project!* ". I think we are all waiting for the project to be confirmed as a go.

Maybe Clemens can step in and let us all know if this project is looking more promising. :-!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think the last days have shown that there is quite some interest into the HELBERG CH8.  Together with my engineer I´m working since a few weeks on the design and would love to see this project become true. 
*
Let me shortly summarize the HELBERG CH8 project:*
The basic case design is fixed and we are talking now about the date window, for which I see your preferences at 6 or *NO DATE*. I personally prefer the ND version and this will be the one I will go ahead with. We will have *three dial colors, black + navy blue + dark green*. *One fully chromed handset and one chromed+orange handset* is completing the inside of the CH8. This keeps the inside assembly simple and efficient with 6 different Dial/handset versions. Two *crystal *versions with *flat or 4mm domed*. *SS version with solid bezel or bezel with lumed sapphire inlay. Bronze version will have solid bezel*. *No serial number reservation* to allow First In - First Out shipment. *Special deal for bundled Isofrane strap / Maddog leather strap*. Even though it´s at very early stage I would expect a similar (maybe not exactly the same  ) pricing like for the CH6. For *returning H2O/HELBERG customers*, who bought watches directly from us in the past 3.5 years, we will have a *special incentive* too.

To answer Dave´s question: *Yes, we will go ahead with the HELBERG CH8 project!*

I think the pre-order could start shortly as soon as all details are fixed. Delivery could be expected in maybe 6-7 months.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Almost perfect, but the one thing that kept me from ordering a CH6 will now probably keep me from ordering a CH8...No date. I wish you would reconsider and put a date window at 6.


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

If no date is the only dial option than I am out. I really want a date with this version. o|


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I don´t think a date window will let the watch look better. Look at the very nive Crepas Cayman, which based on a model from the 70th. The original watch carried a date window and the Crepas dropped the window for the Cayman. In my opinion the new Crepas version looked way better. 

In any case it is impossible to do a watch design which suits everybody perfect. If the minor date window feature keeps you from ordering it would be a pity but the same would happen with other when it´s a version with date window.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I don´t think a date window will let the watch look better. Look at the very nive Crepas Cayman, which based on a model from the 70th. The original watch carried a date window and the Crepas dropped the window for the Cayman. In my opinion the new Crepas version looked way better.
> 
> In any case it is impossible to do a watch design which suits everybody perfect. If the minor date window feature keeps you from ordering it would be a pity but the same would happen with other when it´s a version with date window.


And I would counter with it's a pity that you can't design a watch that appeals to those who want their watch to show the date. You already designed a watch for those who prefer no date in the CH6, but if you want to alienate the rest of us, that's your prerogative. It's your business...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Your comment shows that you are not familar with any other model I offered in the past and right now. With a short look onto my internet pages you would have seen that the CH6 was an exception being without date window. ALL other HELBERG/H2O models are coming since years with date window!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

I am still in but disappointed about the change to no date.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm out without date. Wish you luck going forward


----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm very happy to see a blue dial included in the plans. I hope it is near the same hue as the CH-6 blue. I might be finally adding a blue dial to the watch box if this project turns out how I think it will.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Your comment shows that you are not familar with any other model I offered in the past and right now. With a short look onto my internet pages you would have seen that the CH6 was an exception being without date window. ALL other HELBERG/H2O models are coming since years with date window!


No need to get snippy. I'm well aware of all your models, but I'm in the market for a bronze cushion case dive watch, preferably with a green dial, and I want a date feature on that watch. I have read good things about your watches and I was hoping you would offer a watch that meets my needs. You don't, but that's OK, there are plenty of other options out there for me. I'm sure you'll sell out of these just as fast as you did the CH6 and I'm glad about that. I hope your business continues to thrive and I look forward to see what you come up with next.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

I would really love this with a date window and if it's considered as an option then count me in
Otherwise I think I will have to wait for the next H20 offering
Incidentally I own a crepas cayman and the only thing I don't like about it is the lack of date window.otherwise it's a great piece,well made and super wrist presence.
Clearly my opinion is in the minority or I wouldn't be adding to the post and saying I'm out aswel!
Good luck and I shall look forward to the 2016 deal of the year!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Your previous email was a bit "snippy" and his response to your email was a bit "snippy". Call it even.


mjmurphy926 said:


> No need to get snippy. I'm well aware of all your models, but I'm in the market for a bronze cushion case dive watch, preferably with a green dial, and I want a date feature on that watch. I have read good things about your watches and I was hoping you would offer a watch that meets my needs. You don't, but that's OK, there are plenty of other options out there for me. I'm sure you'll sell out of these just as fast as you did the CH6 and I'm glad about that. I hope your business continues to thrive and I look forward to see what you come up with next.


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

Clemens,
please reconsider the "no date decision". 
Remember, you started with a 2-types-only plan. Meanwhile you have 3 dial colors, 2 different crystals, 2 different handsets - but skipped the date, which many of us want to have absolutely. 
What about a compromise to offer at least one of the dial colors with a date. I am also sure, that the guys who want a date at all costs, are willing to wait for the watch as long as necessary and to pass on the "first in - first out" delivery.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> I don´t think a date window will let the watch look better. Look at the very nive Crepas Cayman, which based on a model from the 70th. The original watch carried a date window and the Crepas dropped the window for the Cayman. In my opinion the new Crepas version looked way better.
> 
> In any case it is impossible to do a watch design which suits everybody perfect. If the minor date window feature keeps you from ordering it would be a pity but the same would happen with other when it´s a version with date window.





nellipj said:


> If no date is the only dial option than I am out. I really want a date with this version. o|


Man Clemens, I purchased two CH6 (SS and Bronze) and am hoping this CH8 has a date feature. May have to sit out on this one too. o|o|o|o|o|


----------



## RVP (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm disappointed. again without me. forward to the next one.


----------



## volk5 (Mar 13, 2014)

Date at 6 please.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Your right, my initial idea was to make the CH8 only with one black dial and one handset. With two crystals and two case materials this would result into four (4) configurations. That would have been perfect! 

We have to consider that a new dial option or any other option is doubling the number of possible configurations and not just adding to them!

Now we have 3 dials / 2 handsets / 2 crystals / 2 case materials = 24 configurations! This is already starting to get VERY complicated for the assembly guys. 

With 6 dials / 2 handsets / two crystals / 2 case materials we will even get 48 different configurations !!! 

Additionally for the dial with date window I have to produce a custom made date wheel for all Miyota 9015 with black background and white numbers. Additionally you have to respect a MOQ for each dial of 100-200pcs. With 6 dials you have to order 600-1200 dials minimum. 

I have to respect my personal limits in available working time and the experience from the CH6 convinced me that things must be reduced and less complicated, otherwise I can´t handle everything with the required care.


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Your right, my initial idea was to make the CH8 only with one black dial and one handset. With two crystals and two case materials this would result into four (4) configurations. That would have been perfect!
> 
> We have to consider that a new dial option or any other option is doubling the number of possible configurations and not just adding to them!
> 
> ...


I understand completely. I have the bronze CH6 and love it, but the date is the 1 improvement I was really looking forward to in the CH8. If that's not happening now it's my loss. Good luck with the build and sale of what looks like another winner.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> To answer Dave´s question: *Yes, we will go ahead with the HELBERG CH8 project!*
> 
> I think the pre-order could start shortly as soon as all details are fixed. Delivery could be expected in maybe 6-7 months.


Excellent news Clemens... I'm in! |> |>


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

Good evening, Clemens



H2O Watch said:


> ....The basic case design is fixed and we are talking now about the date window, for which I see your preferences at 6 or *NO DATE*. I personally prefer the ND version and this will be the one I will go ahead with..


Great news, I am with you!
Clock should show times, everything else is from the evil one! 



H2O Watch said:


> .... We will have *three dial colors, black + navy blue + dark green*.


It is a pity that it will not brown. This color has been a priority. I had to buy CH-6 brown. 
I hope that will be blue both in CH 6


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Right on for this proceeding.
Rocked the cayman and this was the only non date piece i had.
That dial just screamed to be kept clean and it absolutely worked with the no date.
I have a feeling this piece will be the same.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> I think the last days have shown that there is quite some interest into the HELBERG CH8.  Together with my engineer I´m working since a few weeks on the design and would love to see this project become true.
> *
> Let me shortly summarize the HELBERG CH8 project:*
> The basic case design is fixed and we are talking now about the date window, for which I see your preferences at 6 or *NO DATE*. I personally prefer the ND version and this will be the one I will go ahead with. We will have *three dial colors, black + navy blue + dark green*. *One fully chromed handset and one chromed+orange handset* is completing the inside of the CH8. This keeps the inside assembly simple and efficient with 6 different Dial/handset versions. Two *crystal *versions with *flat or 4mm domed*. *SS version with solid bezel or bezel with lumed sapphire inlay. Bronze version will have solid bezel*. *No serial number reservation* to allow First In - First Out shipment. *Special deal for bundled Isofrane strap / Maddog leather strap*. Even though it´s at very early stage I would expect a similar (maybe not exactly the same  ) pricing like for the CH6. For *returning H2O/HELBERG customers*, who bought watches directly from us in the past 3.5 years, we will have a *special incentive* too.
> ...


Sounds great!! I'm in! 
Don't need a date to know what the date is so Date or no date is not a show stopper anyways. Date at 6 is clean so not opposed to it but I do prefer no date.

I am thinking blue for this one?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Im thinking blue also jeepdaddy with the bronze case and chrome hardware. Contemplating on the strap, I think it will be a isofrane, dunno what I should think of a bronze case on a sharkmesh bracelet. 

On the date subject either will be ok with me.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Shall we do a poll?


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

mojojojo said:


> Shall we do a poll?


Too late.....Finalized specs.:rodekaart


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

I prefer no date so I like the look of this!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

So damn sexy ... black dial chrome / orange hands domed no date sounds damn lovely !!!! 

And the added perk of a surprise loyalty option. This just keeps getting better. March 25th is my birthday I'm hoping it would be shipped by then  

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Now y'all see what I've been talking about for a long time. 

Clemens is the man!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> We have to consider that a new dial option or any other option is doubling the number of possible configurations and not just adding to them!
> 
> Now we have 3 dials / 2 handsets / 2 crystals / 2 case materials = 24 configurations! This is already starting to get VERY complicated for the assembly guys.
> 
> ...


I think tbs7777's point was that if you're going from 1 dial to 3 dials why not make one of the dial options a date dial. I don't think he was suggesting you add more dial options. It seems like date is more important to many people than multiple dial, hand and crystal options.

If custom date wheel is a hassle just keep it black on white. Black on white is used on many high-end watches as well as the inspiration for this piece (Breil Manta).

I am OK with or without date but if given a choice I'd get the classic white date wheel at 3 just like the Breil Manta over no date.


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

anonsurfer said:


> I think tbs7777's point was that if you're going from 1 dial to 3 dials why not make one of the dial options a date dial. I don't think he was suggesting you add more dial options. It seems like date is more important to many people than multiple dial, hand and crystal options.
> 
> If custom date wheel is a hassle just keep it black on white. Black on white is used on many high-end watches as well as the inspiration for this piece (Breil Manta).
> 
> I am OK with or without date but if given a choice I'd get the classic white date wheel at 3 just like the Breil Manta over no date.


This is spot on.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

anonsurfer said:


> I think tbs7777's point was that if you're going from 1 dial to 3 dials why not make one of the dial options a date dial. I don't think he was suggesting you add more dial options. It seems like date is more important to many people than multiple dial, hand and crystal options.
> 
> If custom date wheel is a hassle just keep it black on white. Black on white is used on many high-end watches as well as the inspiration for this piece (Breil Manta).
> 
> I am OK with or without date but if given a choice I'd get the classic white date wheel at 3 just like the Breil Manta over no date.


+1


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Does anyone have a pic of CH6 with bronze + chrome hands? Mine is bronze + golden hands and I'd like to see how the other combo looks like



Sent from my lightsaber


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm not so sure about bronze watch with chrome hands!? I'd pass personally I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> To answer Dave´s question: *Yes, we will go ahead with the HELBERG CH8 project!*
> 
> I think the pre-order could start shortly as soon as all details are fixed. Delivery could be expected in maybe 6-7 months.


Great news. I am in. Bronze/dark green for sure. A bit disappointed about no-date dial but it's ok


----------



## chrisom (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Clemens,

I totally like the way you're approaching such a project by asking your customers what they prefer...

Maybe you still could give me a little input on my question on page 31 / post 301 of this thread concerning the HEV(s)?
I read the whole thread in the meantime and couldn't really find an information on that (sorry in case I missed it...)


Best regards and looking forward to the CH8!


so long
Chris


----------



## adamchen (Jun 9, 2014)

_PLS start CH8 __pre-order ASAP._


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisom said:


> I don't know / remember whether it was mentioned in the thread before but what is the use of 2 HEV?
> I'd say even 1 HEV is too much. I think it's an additional opening to the case that has to be properly closed / sealed. Why do you want / need one? I'm a fan (that's the main reason why I got a CH6) of KISS (keep it simple)...
> Chris


Hi Chris, the answer to your question could be found in post https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/helberg-ch8-what-do-you-think-1073448-6.html#post8364405 . I personally like the HEVs between the lugs on both sides as they are refreshing the look of the lugs and give a more professional appearance. Of course I know they´re unnecessary and add two additional holes, but in this case my personal vote is for them.



anonsurfer said:


> I think tbs7777's point was that if you're going from 1 dial to 3 dials why not make one of the dial options a date dial. I don't think he was suggesting you add more dial options. It seems like date is more important to many people than multiple dial, hand and crystal options.
> If custom date wheel is a hassle just keep it black on white. Black on white is used on many high-end watches as well as the inspiration for this piece (Breil Manta).
> I am OK with or without date but if given a choice I'd get the classic white date wheel at 3 just like the Breil Manta over no date.


When we had the "vote" about the date wheel the majorities went for ND or at 6. So it would be a tough decission to pass on the date wheel. Therefore I will offer *ONLY THE BLACK DIAL with date window at the 6 position* with a fitting black date wheel and white numbers. If we do it, we should do it right.

*This will be the HELBERG CH8 BLACK DIAL WITH DATE WINDOW:*
(*Please no further requests for the blue or green dial with date wheel*. Date window will be ONLY available for black dial!)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm not so sure about bronze watch with chrome hands!? I'd pass personally I think


I have seen some CH6 in Bronze with the chromed handset and like them, because the applications (H sign and HELBERG naming) were in chromed as well.

Especially for the CH8 the golden handset will not work well in my opinion as even all hour marker will be in chromed additionally to the chromed H sign and HELBERG. The golden handset would mix up the colors on the dial too much. I like it more consistant and clean.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm back in now 
Great news and thanks for listening 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Hi Chris, the answer to your question could be found in post https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/helberg-ch8-what-do-you-think-1073448-6.html#post8364405 . I personally like the HEVs between the lugs on both sides as they are refreshing the look of the lugs and give a more professional appearance. Of course I know they´re unnecessary and add two additional holes, but in this case my personal vote is for them.
> 
> When we had the "vote" about the date wheel the majorities went for ND or at 6. So it would be a tough decission to pass on the date wheel. Therefore I will offer *ONLY THE BLACK DIAL with date window at the 6 position* with a fitting black date wheel and white numbers. If we do it, we should do it right.
> 
> ...


I so happy!

This is the exact combo i'm going to get, and I love/use the D/W wherever it is. Clemens FTW


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

When will the preorders start?


----------



## RVP (Feb 4, 2013)

Clemens is the man! ))))
Good news for all @6 club owners. ))


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> I have seen some CH6 in Bronze with the chromed handset and like them, because the applications (H sign and HELBERG naming) were in chromed as well.
> 
> Especially for the CH8 the golden handset will not work well in my opinion as even all hour marker will be in chromed additionally to the chromed H sign and HELBERG. The golden handset would mix up the colors on the dial too much. I like it more consistant and clean.


Gotcha. Makes sense. 
I'm going SS for this CH8 anyways as I have a bronze CH6 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## RVP (Feb 4, 2013)

Clemens last question. 
Which hand should be orange? in most of diver watches a minute hand has orange including my H2O Orca.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

[ QUOTE=RVP;8383780]Clemens last question. 
Which hand should be orange? in most of diver watches a minute hand has orange including my H2O Orca.[/QUOTE]
See the pic above and his post on a prior page

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Please see the above image for the handset configuration. 

I will make some renderings hopefully at the weekend with the three dials / different handsets and bezel inlays.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Black date dial-damn nice looking.


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Hi Chris, the answer to your question could be found in post https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/helberg-ch8-what-do-you-think-1073448-6.html#post8364405 . I personally like the HEVs between the lugs on both sides as they are refreshing the look of the lugs and give a more professional appearance. Of course I know they´re unnecessary and add two additional holes, but in this case my personal vote is for them.
> 
> When we had the "vote" about the date wheel the majorities went for ND or at 6. So it would be a tough decission to pass on the date wheel. Therefore I will offer *ONLY THE BLACK DIAL with date window at the 6 position* with a fitting black date wheel and white numbers. If we do it, we should do it right.
> 
> ...


Clemens that is fantastic! I'm back in. Thanks for reconsidering the date option, this is perfect!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm not so sure about bronze watch with chrome hands!? I'd pass personally I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Check out the AD BS100 Bronze with applied markers for a good example of chromed hands and markers on a bronze case. It should look pretty good.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> When we had the "vote" about the date wheel the majorities went for ND or at 6. So it would be a tough decission to pass on the date wheel. Therefore I will offer *ONLY THE BLACK DIAL with date window at the 6 position* with a fitting black date wheel and white numbers. If we do it, we should do it right.
> 
> *This will be the HELBERG CH8 BLACK DIAL WITH DATE WINDOW:*
> (*Please no further requests for the blue or green dial with date wheel*. Date window will be ONLY available for black dial!)
> View attachment 1637316


Thank you. That'll be my configuration. I think it will be one of the top sellers.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Hi Chris, the answer to your question could be found in post
> 
> When we had the "vote" about the date wheel the majorities went for ND or at 6. So it would be a tough decission to pass on the date wheel. Therefore I will offer *ONLY THE BLACK DIAL with date window at the 6 position* with a fitting black date wheel and white numbers. If we do it, we should do it right.


Great compromise! I really want bronze and green, so now I have a decision to make, but thank you for giving us date folks an option.


----------



## volk5 (Mar 13, 2014)

dsvilhena said:


> Does anyone have a pic of CH6 with bronze + chrome hands? Mine is bronze + golden hands and I'd like to see how the other combo looks like
> 
> Sent from my lightsaber


 .


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for that photo! 

The CH8 will have the same H sign and HELBERG naming, but will also add large hours marker in chrom on the dial. With the patina bronze outside, golden handset inside and chromed marker it would be too much different "colors" inside one watch. Of course my personal opinion.


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Will the bronze of the CH8 have the same alloy like the CH6 and therefore will it age the same way, because that looks awesome!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

Will the flat crystal be more anti reflective than the CH6? In the short time I had the CH6 (too big for me) :-( I found it to be very reflective.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> To answer Dave´s question: *Yes, we will go ahead with the HELBERG CH8 project!*


Great news Clemens ! :-!

An ss case with blue dial, solid bezel and chromed handset looks awesome I think !

I vote for NO DATE ! But I have no problem with a date at 6".
I think here you have to be flexible. Some of you see the "date question" too dogged.
That is NO KO criterion.

Now the question: What dial surface it will be ?

I hope matte dial. A glossy dial does not 100% fit a vintage diver.
Or a brushed blue dial like the Crepas L'ocean.


----------



## volk5 (Mar 13, 2014)

Clemens,

Any chance for a slightly domed crystal instead of a flat one?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Darn. Was hoping for the date at 6 on the blue dial 

It's looks so well balanced at 6 on the black dial render. 

My pick would be SS case blue dial and dual coloured bezel and chrome/orange hand.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

volk5 said:


> .


Thanks a lot. Looks good

Sent from my lightsaber


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m offering for the ORCA series three crystals right now and the most sold ones are the 4mm domed and flat crystal. Therefore it´s secure to go with the flat and 4mm domed also for the CH8. When have a 4mm domed one on your hands you will like it.  

Normally I´m sourcing the bronze for my watches in Germany and supply the raw material via air freight to my case manufacturer. As we are in early stage I have not made any production or sourcing plan yet, but we will always use a nice red tone cooper bronze to get a warm reflections in new condition and ensure that the patina is developing nicely. CuSn8 is possible, but I know other copper bronze compositions which will look better.  So too early to say at the moment.

Have a great weekend!
Clemens


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Any idea of weight on the watch in bronze?


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Liking this a lot! 6-7 months lead time will be right around my birthday. Perfect!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Question on the blue dial watch, can you get it with date window??? JUST KIDDING. The question is, what color will the sapphire bezel be on the blue dial watch? Thanks


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That was a good joke! 

We will make two inlays: 
1. Inlay: black + orange: fits perfectly to the SS with b+o handset
2. Inlay: black only: Fits to everything 

3. Solid bezel: should also fit well to the blue dial


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Just another question.......

Any thoughts about a DLC Version? When i see the pics oh the black CH6 with bronze bezel........ I Stil good Crazy......

Or Is this already answered......?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Currently my German DLC coating company is fully boocked out by some German car manufacturer. Just got notice that I can´t get DLC coating slots in the next months! 

There will be 30x HELBERG CH6 DLC/BRONZE available soon with bronze bezel, bronze crown and date window between 4&5. In my very subjective opinion the hottest combi!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> That was a good joke!
> 
> We will make two inlays:
> 1. Inlay: black + orange: fits perfectly to the SS with b+o handset
> ...


Great, thank you for the response.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Currently my German DLC coating company is fully boocked out by some German car manufacturer. Just got notice that I can´t get DLC coating slots in the next months!
> 
> There will be 30x HELBERG CH6 DLC/BRONZE available soon with bronze bezel, bronze crown and date window between 4&5. In my very subjective opinion the hottest combi!


I know there are already more combinations than what Clemons wanted, but the blue dial would have looked great with half black bezel, and half lighter blue!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow, 20.000 views in only 4 weeks. Thanks for all your interest into a product which is just on paper right now! But I could see it to materialize quite soon.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Wow, 20.000 views in only 4 weeks. Thanks for all your interest into a product which is just on paper right now! But I could see it to materialize quite soon.


When do we pay? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Im going to cut out the middle man and just start wiring Clemens my pay cheques


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Craustin1 said:


> I know there are already more combinations than what Clemons wanted, but the blue dial would have looked great with half black bezel, and half lighter blue!


Yeah, I mentioned that early on...little bit like blnr.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Danny T said:


> Darn. Was hoping for the date at 6 on the blue dial
> 
> It's looks so well balanced at 6 on the black dial render.
> 
> My pick would be SS case blue dial and dual coloured bezel and chrome/orange hand.


This is exactly what I had in mind! Go Gators(University of Florida)!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mojojojo said:


> Im going to cut out the middle man and just start wiring Clemens my pay cheques


I've applied for the H20 Credit Card long time ago and am collecting H20 frequent buyer program miles...lol


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Danny T said:


> I've applied for the H20 Credit Card long time ago and am collecting H20 frequent buyer program miles...lol


Danny, does this card offers to you only? U seems to buy almost any thing Clemen offer on his site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Danny, does this card offers to you only? U seems to buy almost any thing Clemen offer on his site.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might as well have my paycheques direct deposited to his account instead of mine lol


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm in for a CH8 too 😊👍


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Me too Dirk ! 😆


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Hmmm, I figured I didn't want another bronze watch, but this fixes all the little things that bugs me about the ch6


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

exc-hulk said:


> Me too Dirk ! 😆


I know this right from the start Philipp


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, I think I'm in for two - one bronze/black and a SS/black. Clemens does it again.


----------



## Cosmograph (May 13, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Currently my German DLC coating company is fully boocked out by some German car manufacturer. Just got notice that I can´t get DLC coating slots in the next months!
> 
> There will be 30x HELBERG CH6 DLC/BRONZE available soon with bronze bezel, bronze crown and date window between 4&5. In my very subjective opinion the hottest combi!


Any idea when this will happen?


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Cosmograph said:


> Any idea when this will happen?


Reliably informed that the pre order will be within the next 4 weeks - personally I cannot wait it's just like the CH6 fun we had last year !!


----------



## adamchen (Jun 9, 2014)

can't wait +1


----------



## Cosmograph (May 13, 2011)

This looks fabulous and would be great to see this come to fruition. Can't wait


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey clemens, any update on when the pre order for this beauty can start?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Status: 
The new HELBERG CH8 CAD work has been completely redone and already been finished. Since today I started to make the new renderings, but the renderings are currently not perfect and will require a few more days. In the next week I will receive the original Horween sample straps with Horween stamping on top. I may create a new buckle or adopt the well known ORCA buckle, which has a nice design in my opinion, with a 7mm wide tongue. This SS or bronze buckle could be fitted with the wide tongue to leather as well to the Isofrane straps (important for the bronze cases  ).

But your question was: When will it start?

My best guess is we could start mid - end of October.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Yay.


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

Good night, Clemens. 
Buckle for Leather strap CH - 8 best individual design. 
This pitiful semblance buckle buckle CH - 1 .I'm sorry.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

ds800 said:


> Good night, Clemens.
> Buckle for Leather strap CH - 8 best individual design.
> This pitiful semblance buckle buckle CH - 1 .I'm sorry.


Uh, say what?


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

ds800 said:


> Good night, Clemens.
> Buckle for Leather strap CH - 8 best individual design.
> This pitiful semblance buckle buckle CH - 1 .I'm sorry.


You say potato, I say rindfleischetikettierrungsuberwachungsaufgabenubertragungsgesetz


----------



## black watch (Aug 3, 2013)

The sunburst type surface is unique, what immediately came to me is how do you fix a scratch, especially on the bezel?
You can’t swirl scotch bright around it, the deeply grained texture that runs perpendicular to the circumference of the bezel looks impossible to duplicate, a special process for sure.
Again, it’s beautiful and unique, just thinking how it’s going to stay that way.

Whoops, I need to amend what I said because looking back I see those aren’t real pics, their CAD drawings, and that surface texture is computer generated, it doesn’t mean they’ll be able to duplicate the surface exactly like that, probably not.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

black watch said:


> The sunburst type surface is unique, what immediately came to me is how do you fix a scratch, especially on the bezel?
> You can't swirl scotch bright around it, the deeply grained texture that runs perpendicular to the circumference of the bezel looks impossible to duplicate, a special process for sure.
> Again, it's beautiful and unique, just thinking how it's going to stay that way.
> 
> Whoops, I need to amend what I said because looking back I see those aren't real pics, their CAD drawings, and that surface texture is computer generated, it doesn't mean they'll be able to duplicate the surface exactly like that, probably not.


You embrace the scratches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

mojojojo said:


> You say potato, I say rindfleischetikettierrungsuberwachungsaufgabenubertragungsgesetz


My knowledge of English is largely dependent on Google translator. 
I would be very grateful if you did not make grammatical errors in spelling. 
Thank you .;-)


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Status:
> The new HELBERG CH8 CAD work has been completely redone and already been finished. Since today I started to make the new renderings, but the renderings are currently not perfect and will require a few more days. In the next week I will receive the original Horween sample straps with Horween stamping on top. I may create a new buckle or adopt the well known ORCA buckle, which has a nice design in my opinion, with a 7mm wide tongue. This SS or bronze buckle could be fitted with the wide tongue to leather as well to the Isofrane straps (important for the bronze cases  ).
> 
> But your question was: When will it start?
> ...


Hi Clemens, 
This sounds all very exciting. Would really appreciate it if you could post a summary again of the specs once the cad is done. Especially noting the differences between the bronze and steels versions! 
Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

mojojojo said:


> You say potato, I say rindfleischetikettierrungsuberwachungsaufgabenubertragungsgesetz


I grinned, now I want a voicerecording you saying that! My german is above average, so that wouldnt count!

@clemens, great response, ill keep on pressing F5 on my computer 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Mid to late October for pre orders is exciting. How long after that before first orders would be shipped?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm so in!!

But Clemens you need to take a break in putting out new watches... My bank account won't keep up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Soulspawn said:


> Hi Clemens,
> This sounds all very exciting. Would really appreciate it if you could post a summary again of the specs once the cad is done. Especially noting the differences between the bronze and steels versions!
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


X2 please....I think I'm in, but lost track of sizes and such...please repost specs with new pics.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I'm in no matter what so let's get it going ! Hell I want to get a t shirt that says " I'm waiting for my ch8" 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Here are two summary images for the HELBERG CH8 project. I´m currently rendering the final images and will update the images in the first post today and tomorrow. You may have to delete your browser cache and reload the page to see the updated images, because the file names of the images will stay the same.

When will the HELBERG CH8 pre-order start? 
I will prepare the product configurator for the shop system in the next days and hopefully the HELBERG CH8 pre-order could start in 12days on the

*24.10.2014*!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks great. Can't wait for the renderings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Marine blue sounds interesting, looking forward to seeing that..


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

And my next watch will be?


A CH8


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I think it'll have to be blue for me if it's the right blue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

HELBERG CH8 in SS with black sapphire inlay:


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


>


Is there a non date version for this combi?

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

itranslator said:


> Is there a non date version for this combi?
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


Looks like black dial is available with date or no date


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Need more pics of the bronze versions!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well if that's how the blue is gonna look, I am SO in for one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

IMHO...I do not have a bronze cased watch and I would love to own one...this one looks spectacular!!! Carry on!!!! I could see that bronze on my wrist!!!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

The blue dialed steel version with silver handset looks awesome.
But the bronze version looks nice too. This could be my first bronze watch.


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello Clemens


Bronze kind of going to do without HEV or I am mistaken?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, you´re right, DS800. Just updated the bronze images without HEV.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow, these final CAD drawings look really good. Definitely anticipating seeing the prototypes. Nice work Clemens. |> |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wowzer!! That bronze blue and green look fantastic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Over last couple of days I have been sitting together with my engineer to find the best solution in terms of size for the HELBERG CH8. From my perspective we have now the ideal solution for the HELBERG CH8 dimensions, which should fit to most of us. Not too small and not too big.
> 
> Two major requests I have extracted from the past discussion:
> 1. Keep the length at max. 52mm
> ...


I had to flick back 20 pages or so to get this information. Thought i'd post it here too in case anyone else had forgotten the specs.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

He just posted the specs and pics today!?  a few posts above 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

For you guys willing to pick up your first bronze: my CH6 and how patina is slowly developing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> He just posted the specs and pics today!?  a few posts above
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Really? All I saw were pictures. No specific dimensions. Maybe I missed them.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

So, there will not be a bronze version with an inlay bezel? Something like this: Makara Octopus (Bronze / Black) - Makara Watches


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Soulspawn said:


> Really? All I saw were pictures. No specific dimensions. Maybe I missed them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Page 41, Clemens post #404.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Now the HELBERG CH8 with the black+orange sapphire inlay are rendered. Hope you like that version too!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I was waiting for the renders with the black/orange inlay and different dials. Works best with s black dial by far IMO.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

I can't wait for these. Love the black dial with date at 6.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

My favorite would be the 4mm crystal.


----------



## SharpNJ (Oct 16, 2009)

Is the bezel 120 click?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, the bezel will have 120 clicks.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Clemens, I think the dial will be glossy (unfortunately), right ?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry to ask this but do we have an announced pre order price?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


> Clemens, I think the dial will be glossy (unfortunately), right ?


The dials will be not high glossy like the CH6 dials, but also not matt. Si I would call it semi glossy and similar to dials from the ORCA series.



quicksilver7 said:


> Sorry to ask this but do we have an announced pre order price?


Pre-order pricing will be announced at pre-order stand incl. the packaging content etc. I´m sure you will be satisfied!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you Clemens, that sounds good to me.
I prefer matte dials. But semi glossy looks nice too.


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

Black dial with date, black & orange bezel, orange hands and super dome :-!


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello Clemens


H2O Watch said:


> The dials will be not high glossy like the CH6 dials, but also not matt. Si I would call it semi glossy and similar to dials from the ORCA series.


It's a pity! Gloss transmitted the full depth of color.

Marine blue, will match blue color both at CH-6 ?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The blue will be similar like from CH6 and the drab olive dial will be darker compared to CH6.


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

semigloss would be beautiful brown color


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Does Clemens have a new email address? I'm not getting any respite from the "[email protected]" one


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

If ONLY an orange dial with date at 6 could be available with the above combo !!! That would be the shizzle!!


----------



## SharpNJ (Oct 16, 2009)

Will the watch come with a Horween strap? Any pics of the strap? Thanks.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I will received the Horween sample straps in brown and black in the next week. Those original Horween straps sell easily between USD50-100 or even more.


----------



## Aurevoir Gopher (Jul 11, 2013)

Offer a flat crystal and date and I'd be all over that watch!!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Well that´s simple: Take the flat crystal and the black dial with date on 06:00!  We will offer two crystals: flat + 4mm!


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Aurevoir Gopher said:


> Offer a flat crystal and date and I'd be all over that watch!!!


Those are part of the choices.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aurevoir Gopher said:


> Offer a flat crystal and date and I'd be all over that watch!!!


?! He does

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Will the sapphire bezel be lume?

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Sapphire bezel will be lumed with SL BGW9 like the dials.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

I am looking forward to this. I'm glad you went with the 43mm case , I would have been happy with it larger but this is fine, any smaller and I would have been out. I love the domed crystal, the orange/black bezel...it is just a matter of what color dial I would choose. Also love the date feature. 
I have been on the fence about purchasing a watch the past three months, two of the choices were either an Orca Dive or CH6. Well I will be waiting for the 24 and will hopefully be taking advantage of the pre order offer.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

My trigger finger is ready for the 24th. :-!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm leaning towards bronze, black dial, dome, plain bezel. That's today anyway.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Another winner here, really a very nice Squale 100 Atmos homage.


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh boy, can wait. I need to sell one more watch, hopefully before the 24th.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Clemens, I've sent you a bunch of emails over the last few weeks, can you please reply/check your junk folder in case you're not getting them? I don't have any other way to get in contact with you other than email or f74.




Post script, SS, black DW dial, orange bezel for moi.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

timten said:


> Oh boy, can wait. I need to sell one more watch, hopefully before the 24th.


I have to weigh my options now. To get this I'd have to sell my Tempest Viking. Tough call but this is such an impressive watch!


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Danny T said:


> If ONLY an orange dial with date at 6 could be available with the above combo !!! That would be the shizzle!!


Agreed, I would take one of them too.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

love the dimensions. Love the orange and black bezel and the pattern on the case. I would buy this. Crown position looks fine to me


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Should I buy two at once?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello Mojojojo, please resend one of your emails to the [email protected] email address today. I will take care asap.


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

Indexes on the bezel will be colored?
I would like to clean indexes, without a paint.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

On the bronze bezel the indexes are NOT filled with paint. They are just engraved into the bronze material like on the bronze bezel of the CH6. This will give also the engravings to get some patina.


----------



## SharpNJ (Oct 16, 2009)

Beautiful watches! Will the bezel be unidirectional?


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I'd love to see a date option on the green dial bronze. Definitely speaks to me


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Any Plans for DLC black Version? Black with bronze bezel would be nice like the CH6...


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Clemens, what are the included straps for this watch? Thanks


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Craustin1 said:


> Clemens, what are the included straps for this watch? Thanks


It's posted in the OP:

*Now lets make the CH8 to the watch deal 2015:
- Isofrane special (same as with the HELBERG CH6)
- Maddog strap (without the buckle) 
- special CNC HELBERG buckle fitting to the Isofrane rubber strap and Maddog strap with 7mm wide tongue in SS or bronze*


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, the bezel will be uni-directional.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

MiserySword said:


> Should I buy two at once?


Not sure about the blue with the orange minute hand looks better on the black to me but I do like that blue face - it's just a matter of getting the right combo but were all different !!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yea, thanks, I was trying to see what was in store for the Maddog strap this time around.



andyahs said:


> It's posted in the OP:
> 
> *Now lets make the CH8 to the watch deal 2015:
> - Isofrane special (same as with the HELBERG CH6)
> ...


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

MiserySword said:


> Should I buy two at once?


I'm going to try, a bronze and steel. Although I'm talking smack since I'm just hoping I can pull off one.

sent from handheld gizmo


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

No DLC for the CH8, because this can't be made in Germany with the HEVs inside. Also my DLC coating company is fully booked out for months.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello Clemens...I am loving the bronze with the green dial...I believe one other person asked this question but I did not see an answer...Will the green dial be available with the date window?? Thanks so much...looking forward to this...great design!!!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Hamilton923 said:


> Will the green dial be available with the date window??


Date will only be available on the black dial.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry, but only the black dial comes with vor without date window.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

man im loving the sunburst case
here is my choice
316 steel
4mm domed crystal
2 color orange sap bezel
orange hands
olive green NO date
very nice


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Pls someone decide for me:

Bronze with black or SS in blue?

Already have a bronze CH6

That's a tough decision 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

dsvilhena said:


> Pls someone decide for me:
> 
> Bronze with black or SS in blue?
> 
> ...


I am having similar problems not sure wether to get the SS blue face steel hands black bezel or SS black face orange hands orange black bezel but may change my mind again before next Friday !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

If you already have a bronze then go SS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

My first instinct is to go plain: ss, black dial, chrome hands, all black bezel however the ss, black dial, orange minute hand, black/orange bezel is also very tempting. The bronze blue looks killer but I am going SS with the CH8.


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

Will we see any real pictures of the CH8 before the pre-order date or only computer renderings?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SS Blue dial for me. No orange hands. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> SS Blue dial for me. No orange hands.


GLWTS!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CGSshorty said:


> GLWTS!


:-( not fair.

Still have the CH6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> :-( not fair.
> 
> Still have the CH6


I thought you sold them. Which one survived the cut?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CGSshorty said:


> I thought you sold them. Which one survived the cut?


I have a bronze brown dome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Clemens, not sure if you posted it allready, but what will be the price and premiums for bronze/domed saphire?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I have a bronze brown dome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Same here. Bronze brown domed. Guess SS blue makes sense now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

The days are going soooooooo slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

mojojojo said:


> The days are going soooooooo slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


I know only 2 days to go and I still haven't made my mind up on the best combo yet !! Also does anyone have a pic of a CH6 bronze on a GasGas Bones H2O dive strap ?


----------



## SharpNJ (Oct 16, 2009)

Have the Horween samples come in? Any pics of the straps?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, the strap came in just today!!! 

I honestly have to say that this might be the best leather I have ever had in my hands! This original US HORWEEN leather is just awesome and the dark brown color is WOW! 

Currently have all hands full of work with the shop system and the integration of the HELBERG CH8, but maybe I will take some images for you and the shop this night!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Which to chose!!?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

I'd like to see a side by side shot of the ch6 and ch8. That would help me make up my mind


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Here are three shots of the *FREE OF CHARGE ORIGINAL HORWEEN dark brown leather strap ONLY for RETURNING CUSTOMER* with a retail value of 80€/$100!

Please let me stress this again: This below strap is free of charge *only for returning H2O/HELBERG customers*.

*How will you be able to apply for the free strap during pre-order: 
You have to insert the ORDER-ID of your previous personal purchase from the H2O/HELBERG store, which has been made before the 24.10.2014! The order ID could be found in the order confirmation emails or invoices. I think even the Paypal emails have the order ID mentioned inside. 
*If you purchased a H2O/HELBERG product on second hand market you could not apply for the returning customer incentive. The product must have been purchased directly and by yourself from the H2O/HELBERG online store.

Please note that I do not have the time to search for your previous order id! 

The HORWEEN strap design will be changed slightly:
1. The H2O wave will be turned by 180 degrees
2. We will use for the HELBERG CH8 a SS or bronze buckle with a 7mm wide tongues to fit to the ISOFRANE, Maddog Ostrich leather strap and the HORWEEN strap! The holes will be 7x2mm and not round as shown here
3. The the HORWEEN print might be added on the other strap side as well, but I´m not sure at the moment.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you Clemens!! That's awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

It is a gorgeous watch! Bronze is my preference.
Ughh, how to resist?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice gesture to returning customers. Well done.

Hope the pre-order price for this is within my budget.


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Fantastic Clemens, that looks great!!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Damn, I was quite settled on th SS version, now I'm thinking both? Ugh!


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

I doubt I can pull off two, so I think I'll be going with SS, black dial, dome, with the orange/black bezel. I just don't think the blue dial would go well with the two tone bezel. It would be too busy.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


>


Absolutely gorgeous leather work. |>


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Can customers who are not of the return type get access to those straps as well?


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Gorgeous strap, Clemens...just hope it's long enough for an 8.25" wrist!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

That color looks like #8 Chromexel. CXL is an awesome leather, nice and soft with a nice pullup texture. I've got some boots made from natural CXL, my wife has some in brown. I have another pair on order, two tone with the #8 CXL. This strap would match them perfectly! 

sent from handheld gizmo


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

I still can't decide between SS with all black bezel and chrome hands or SS with black/orange bezel and orange minute hand.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ok, it's now 1:37 a.m., Oct. 24, in Germany...when can we order???


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

My pre-order is in. Now the wait until June 2015


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

andyahs said:


> My pre-order is in.


How'd you manage that? I can't find any link here or on their website?


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

mojojojo said:


> How'd you manage that? I can't find any link here or on their website?


Use the search box - ch8

http://www.h2o-watch.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=ch8


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

andyahs said:


> Use the search box - ch8
> 
> Suchergebnisse für: 'ch8'


FFS I was searching the WUS search box when I could have been giving Clemens my money! Ugh *runs around hysterically*


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

mojojojo said:


> FFS I was searching the WUS search box when I could have been giving Clemens my money! Ugh *runs around hysterically*


Sorry thought that was obvious until I read it again - hence the link.


----------



## KangarueTheDay (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm trying to get onto the website, but it won't load! All I want to do is pre-order one! First world problems.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hmmm, Helberg website shopping cart isn't working for me to let me configure my watch and check out. :-s


----------



## KangarueTheDay (Jul 27, 2014)

I can't even get on, so there must be something wrong with the site.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Order placed in German!
ORDER-SHOP-00022206
Maybe it's the translated site that isn't working.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

KangarueTheDay said:


> I'm trying to get onto the website, but it won't load! All I want to do is pre-order one! First world problems.





DEMO111 said:


> Hmmm, Helberg website shopping cart isn't working for me to let me configure my watch and check out. :-s


The WUS effect.

Sent from OnePlus One


----------



## KangarueTheDay (Jul 27, 2014)

I guess I'll just scroll through this thread to get my fix of the CH8.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

ORDER-SHOP-00022207

Yeah buddy

Same config as above. The orange ISO was tempting but I reckon there's such a thing as too much orange and I don;t particularly want to find out what that may be.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Ordered (w/ flat crystal):


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

anonsurfer said:


> Ordered (w/ flat crystal):
> 
> View attachment 1809674


Very nice, exactly the configuration I will go with. Can't get into the site, will have to try again in the morning. Hopefully they won't be sold out by then.

sent from handheld gizmo


----------



## KangarueTheDay (Jul 27, 2014)

cw_mi said:


> Very nice, exactly the configuration I will go with. Can't get into the site, will have to try again in the morning. Hopefully they won't be sold out by then.
> 
> sent from handheld gizmo


Should be able to get it now. I can. Now, I just have to decide which one!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

So glad to have stumbled across this thread when I did...thank you all for your great comments and insights...I was able to get into the site and ordered the CH8 Bronze with the orange accents etc...order number 22204!!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Two for me on this one:















Clemens, I was not able to select the date version on the black one, how do I get that changed on my preorder? Thanks


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Spend my money in German, AGAIN! Order 22211

Bronze with blue dial, black isofrane and dome crystal for an to me awesome price!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

won't let me order :-( when I get transferred to Paypal, I get some weird error message and makes me go back to the H2O website and my cart is empty


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O watch GmbH
Return to H2O watch GmbH
Error MessageUnable to process payment. Please contact the merchant as the shipping address provided by the merchant is invalid, and the merchant has requested that your order must be shipped to that address.

Return to H2O watch GmbH

At this time, we are unable to process your request. Please return to H2O watch GmbH and try another option.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Jeff, please try the same shipping address as your PayPal shipping address. Worked for me yesterday night. 

Btw, when paid with PayPal we only ship to the PayPal shipping address.


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi Clemens! Preorder starts today?


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Damradas said:


> Hi Clemens! Preorder starts today?


Damradas...pre-order is going on now!!! You'll note the previous posts with folks who have ordered.


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

I was wondering because on the Helberg/H2o Homepage is nothing about the CH8 preorder...have you got a link for me please?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Was not my intention to open the pre-order already, but someone found the link in the shop via search. It was planned for this Friday evening!  

As we will send out the watches this time based on First In - First Out the WUS will be the first ones holding the watch in their hands. I will send out a newsletter today and also introduce the pre-order today on OceanicTime.

Greeting from Germany!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Was not my intention to open the pre-order already, but someone found the link in the shop via search. It was planned for this Friday evening!
> 
> As we will send out the watches this time based on First In - First Out the WUS will be the first ones holding the watch in their hands. I will send out a newsletter today and also introduce the pre-order today on OceanicTime.
> 
> Greeting from Germany!


Those crafty WUS folk!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Can customers who are not of the return type get access to those straps as well?


Currently I have no plan to offer the CH8 HORWEEN strap in our shop. I think this strap should be something special you could ONLY get within the CH8 pre-order.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

The CH8 looks great.

Any idea for how long will the Pre-order be open for ?

Regards,


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Damradas said:


> I was wondering because on the Helberg/H2o Homepage is nothing about the CH8 preorder...have you got a link for me please?


Well, I guess the beans have been spilled...just go to the site and in the "search" window put in CH8...it will take you to the appropriate pre-order page on the site!! Good luck!!!


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Currently I have no plan to offer the CH8 HORWEEN strap in our shop. I think this strap should be something special you could ONLY get within the CH8 pre-order.


Sounds good. Would love to get in on one during pre-order but I'm a noobie and this is my first purchase from h2o. Be sure to let us know if someone in my situation can pay a bit extra for one.

I'm in: order 22224, paid in full for black date with orange hands and black and orange bezel!


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

In like Flynn with a domed crystal, orange bezel, black dial with date. Now the looooong wait begins.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*UPDATE: Server is up again!*


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Orders before official launch don't get delivered first! Lol


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

mrklabb said:


> Sounds good. Would love to get in on one during pre-order but I'm a noobie and this is my first purchase from h2o. Be sure to let us know if someone in my situation can pay a bit extra for one.
> 
> I'm in: order 22224, paid in full for black date with orange hands and black and orange bezel!


Im in same combo with the black Isofrane and the lovely Horween strap as a great bonus - now the long long wait.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> *UPDATE: Server is up again!*


Clemens, I just tried getting on the site but it won't load. Is the site down?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, my hoster has some problems right now! Nothing I have any influence on and fortunately it´s not related to my page, which is up again. Not the best timing! :-(


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hmmm, I still cannot place an order. I click on all the configurations I want and when I go to the shopping cart the watch is configured differently than what I originally selected. :roll:

Guess I will have to wait until the bugs are worked out.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Dave, that´s the first report about such problem. I think all other orders went through correctly. Maybe flushing your cache of your browser might help to reload all images of the configurator again?


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ordered mine this morning (UK) time with no problems.
*HELBERG CH8 CONFIGURATOR* 

*GEHÄUSE / CASE* SS
*LÜNETTE / BEZEL* BEZEL SS BLACK+ORANGE SAPPHIRE INLAY +69,85 USD
*ZIFFERBLATT / DIAL* DIAL BLACK / WITH DATE
*ZEIGER / HANDSET* HANDSET CHROMED
*SAPHIRGLAS / SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL* FLAT CRYSTAL


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> Was not my intention to open the pre-order already, but someone found the link in the shop via search. It was planned for this Friday evening!
> 
> As we will send out the watches this time based on First In - First Out the WUS will be the first ones holding the watch in their hands. I will send out a newsletter today and also introduce the pre-order today on OceanicTime.
> 
> Greeting from Germany!


My apologies for ruining the planned pre-order timing Clemens. I guess I was too excited.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Are some of the configurations sold out already ? For some reason I can't get SS case, black dial W/date , chrome/orange hands and orange/black bezel and domed crystal. My whole thing with this watch was the domed crystal along with the chrome/orange handset..


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Is the website down or something ? I'm having issues checking out. I sent an email but it did not go thru. I am able to pick the configurations, go all the way thru the purchase process but when I get directed to the paypal site it does not go thru. I am getting confirmation emails on an order but have not paid for anything. 

I guess it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

cw_mi said:


> Is the website down or something ? I'm having issues checking out. I sent an email but it did not go thru. I am able to pick the configurations, go all the way thru the purchase process but when I get directed to the paypal site it does not go thru. I am getting confirmation emails on an order but have not paid for anything.
> 
> I guess it just wasn't meant to be.


Clemens mentioned a page or 2 back that his host is having server problems so give it a little time. I'm on right now and if you're having trouble with the configurations then give it a minute or keep clicking. I was able to select what I wanted.

Separate question for Clemens though. It gives a price with tax. Is the tax referring to the VAT if you're in Europe or am I charged that in the US as well?


----------



## jmbfri (Jan 26, 2014)

Perfect¡¡¡¡¡¡ ORDEN-SHOP-00022234. recently bought the watch ch7, with which I am happy and I have already asked the ch8


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The server is now up the last 30 minutes. Hope my hoster has solved their problem. 

I just added your configuration into my basket without problem. HMMM...

My recommendation is to use a NORMAL PC / MAC with Chrome or Firefox or new Internet Explorer or Safari. This should work flawless. I can see many people opening the the pages on mobile or tablet and these devices are not the best one in combination with the configurator. 

If you experience any problem, PLEASe try it again from your stationary PC or MAC. This should work!


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

SteamJ said:


> Separate question for Clemens though. It gives a price with tax. Is the tax referring to the VAT if you're in Europe or am I charged that in the US as well?


You will not be charged VAT if the watch is being shipped to the US, this should be reflected in your payment.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Outside EU customer are never charged with VAT with our new shop system. Don´t worry about that. Maybe better create a customer account first incl. your full address and than order the watch. I´m sure it will work like will all my other 1000 customers before.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The server is now up the last 30 minutes. Hope my hoster has solved their problem.
> 
> I just added your configuration into my basket without problem. HMMM...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. I will give it another try. I am on a PC with Firefox.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

So how long is the pre-order period opened for ? Did not get a reply to my earlier query.
Thanks.

Regards,


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Just tried again, got the exact configuration I wanted the it failed when I got directed to Paypal. Here is the error message I received :

Unable to process payment. Please contact the merchant as the shipping address provided by the merchant is invalid, and the merchant has requested that your order must be shipped to that address.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

cw_mi said:


> Just tried again, got the exact configuration I wanted the it failed when I got directed to Paypal. Here is the error message I received :
> 
> Unable to process payment. Please contact the merchant as the shipping address provided by the merchant is invalid, and the merchant has requested that your order must be shipped to that address.


As Clemens stated a few posts ago make sure your shipping address matches what you have on file with PayPal.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

andyahs said:


> You will not be charged VAT if the watch is being shipped to the US, this should be reflected in your payment.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7





H2O Watch said:


> Outside EU customer are never charged with VAT with our new shop system. Don´t worry about that. Maybe better create a customer account first incl. your full address and than order the watch. I´m sure it will work like will all my other 1000 customers before.


That's what I figured. I was just confused by it listing it as "tax" versus "VAT" (I know it's a tax but I'm used to see it say VAT). I placed my pre-order. This is my configuration. I should have changed the background color since you can't see the strap but I picked the Isofrane.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm running Safari on a Mac.

Order went through successfully this time. |>

(It is a little odd, I had to click on each configuration twice to get it to register. And to select the domed crystal I had to click on the small dome image, the words are not active like in the other selections).


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

So how long is the pre-order period opened for ? Did not get a reply to my earlier query.
Thanks.

Regards,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

andyahs said:


> As Clemens stated a few posts ago make sure your shipping address matches what you have on file with PayPal.


Yes and it still doesn't work! My address has been the same on both Paypal and H2O site and it doesn't work. 
I think Clemens was reaching out to Paypal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

andyahs said:


> As Clemens stated a few posts ago make sure your shipping address matches what you have on file with PayPal.


I checked and rechecked and confirmed they match. I purchase items all the time using my account and have never had any issues. Just tried again and it still failed. I guess I am SOL.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yes and it still doesn't work! My address has been the same on both Paypal and H2O site and it doesn't work.
> I think Clemens was reaching out to Paypal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I had to go back in to my order on the H20 site and then select the payment as I have split mine in to two payments and then select PP it then takes you through to payment site no problems. Only thing is there is now no mention of my order on the H20 site but I have the PP receipt for payment.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

If I go back in to the order through the confirmation email it still says that the first payment is outstanding even though I have paid - strange but I am sure Clemens will sort this out order 22227.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Patience Lads, I am sure before the end of day, all that want a pre order will be able to do so. I would also try and use a different web browser if you are having issues with the first one you tried.


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

I went with orange SS this time (I have the CH6 in bronze). Clemens, I had to pay $15 more via paypal than what your cart system showed. I guess it is because of the different exchange rates. Anyway, when are you going to start shipping


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Crap...decisions.

SS case // blk and orange bezel // chrome and orange handset // orange isofrane.......for sure...BUT.....


BLUE DIAL or BLACK DIAL WITH DATE ???????????????????????

WHAT DIAL DO I GO WITH ????

ARRRRGH!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Tried partial payment but the invoice include full shipment cost. Shouldn't shipment cost be charge later or split as well?

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

watchik said:


> I went with orange SS this time (I have the CH6 in bronze). Clemens, I had to pay $15 more via paypal than what your cart system showed. I guess it is because of the different exchange rates. Anyway, when are you going to start shipping
> 
> View attachment 1814146


The site said May/June 2015 for shipping.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchik said:


> I went with orange SS this time (I have the CH6 in bronze). Clemens, I had to pay $15 more via paypal than what your cart system showed. I guess it is because of the different exchange rates. Anyway, when are you going to start shipping
> 
> View attachment 1814146


Wow. I am getting a blue one with black bezel and didn't consider orange at all but this is making me want to order this combo as well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Crap...decisions.
> 
> SS case // blk and orange bezel // chrome and orange handset // orange isofrane.......for sure...BUT.....
> 
> ...


With the orange/black bezel insert and orange minute hand I'd go black dial. I think the non black dials look best with the solid bezel and chrome hands. The all bronze with blue or green dial looks pretty amazing.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

I guess I sort of have to laugh. I'm _FINALLY_ able to get in on one of these pre-order deals and can't _give_ my money away.. LOL


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. I am getting a blue one with black bezel and didn't consider orange at all but this is making me want to order this combo as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


The good thing is that you can tone it down with the black strap if you need to. I have another orange Vostok watch and I love it: Instagram


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

anonsurfer said:


> With the orange/black bezel insert and orange minute hand I'd go black dial. I think the non black dials look best with the solid bezel and chrome hands. The all bronze with blue or green dial looks pretty amazing.


I would agree though I would contend that the blue dial would look great with a solid black bezel as well. I present, for evidence, my Tempest Viking with that combo.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We have now over 100 orders in mainly 5 hours for the HELBERG CH8 and basically the orders are going through without any problem. 

Let me explain some of your points:
1. Browser: Please use your stationary PC/MAC for the configurator / Sometimes clearing the browser cache could be helpfull. As there are so many different operating systems / browser versions etc. out there it´s impossible for me to say why a certain combination is not working as I don´t have the same configuration for check. 
2. VAT: VAT or 19% German TAX will not be charged to outside EU customer. EU-customer have to pay the 19% tax. Our new shop system is quite correct. Please create a customer account before placing the ordering. This allows you to follow all your orders inside our new shop system.
3. Normally Paypal is sending back a payment confirmation to our shop system and the order status will be changed to processing. If this did not happen the status in the shop remains unchanged I will have to check manually and be ensured this is something we will solve easily. 
4. The different payment amount in Dollar is related to the Paypal exchange rates and is directly earned by Paypal. The difference is what Paypal is getting from your payment in Dollar to our Paypal Euro account for the currency exchange! I have no influence on that procedure.
5. Two payments were rejected due to address related problems by Paypal. I have contacted Paypal to solve this issue or at least let me know why this payment didn´t went through, but no answer so far. As long as this is not solved there is a simple solution: Choose bank transfer during checkout and contact me afterwards. I will send you our Paypal email address by email for manual payment with Paypal. This will work by 100%.
6. Shipping costs: I agree with you that the shipping costs should have been fully in the balance payment or at least shared 40/60. I asked my programmer exactly the same some time ago for the CH6 pre-order, but accordingly to him this was not possible due to the internal handling procedure of the Magento shop system. He couldn´t change this behavior and I had to respect this information and as I´m not a programmer it´s impossible to verify if this information given is correct. That´s why the shipping is added fully to the first payment.

I hope I have covered all your questions.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

No question blue dial and all black bezel work great. But the black/orange bezel and blue dial I think would look good BUT the blue has to be just the right shade and a sunburst style as well and then it would rock the house IMO.

I ended up going with black dial with date, SS case, chrome/orange hands, blk/orange bezel and flat crystal with orange isofrane. It's a no brainer to get the isofrane at 50% off!!

OH YEAH !!!


Clemens - have I accumulated enough air miles to fly to Germany and get free accommodation in the H20/Helberg Garage?? LOL.


----------



## KangarueTheDay (Jul 27, 2014)

I've been messing around with configurations all day and I still can't decide which I'm going to do. Leaning towards the SS case and bezel, blue dial, and orange minute hand. The choices!!!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am in for the SS black no-date dial with black sapphire inlay bezel and chromed hands. Flat crystal. Hopefully don't regret not getting the domed, but at over 15mm already figure it's thick enough. |>


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

KangarueTheDay said:


> I've been messing around with configurations all day and I still can't decide which I'm going to do. Leaning towards the SS case and bezel, blue dial, and orange minute hand. The choices!!!


If your gonna do SS case and SS bezel or all black bezel, I say go blue dial with orange minute hand.


----------



## KangarueTheDay (Jul 27, 2014)

Danny T said:


> If your gonna do SS case and SS bezel or all black bezel, I say go blue dial with orange minute hand.


Huzzah! SS case and bezel with blue ISO, blue dial, and orange minute order has been placed! This is going to be an awful wait.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Ordered 3 CH8 for me and my friends. Yay!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That´s why my stock is going down so damn fast!


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> That´s why my stock is going down so damn fast!


How long are you going to keep the pre order open for Clemens ?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Haven´t decided yet when the pre-order is closing.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> That´s why my stock is going down so damn fast!


That is excellent news Clemens. The CH8 sounds like another home run for Helberg.


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Order placed. SS case, black dial with date, and orange/black bezel. Great job again Clemens :-!


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Finally got an order through...I think. Still says pending in Paypal. 

SS, black dial w/date, orange/black bezel, chrome/orange handset, and domed crystal. Hopefully everything went through okay, really looking forward to this ! 
I was going to go with the orange Iso but thought it would be just a bit too much orange.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

cw_mi said:


> Finally got an order through...I think. Still says pending in Paypal.
> 
> SS, black dial w/date, orange/black bezel, chrome/orange handset, and domed crystal. Hopefully everything went through okay, really looking forward to this !
> I was going to go with the orange Iso but thought it would be just a bit too much orange.


I imagine this might end up being the most common combo in the SS version with whether or not there's a date the only real difference.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Same as me , black dial/date , orange/black bezel , chrome/orange hands with domed crystal . Love the look of the old Breil/Squale style watches .Hopefully will arrive just as the weather in the UK heats up for summer as well !


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Didn't go with domed but I have the "common" style. Hope I don't regret it...just can't get a good enough feel for the domed crystal with renders vs prototype. Selfishly, I wish I could add multiple ISO straps, choosing which one was possibly the most difficult design feature.


----------



## KangarueTheDay (Jul 27, 2014)

Words cannot describe how excited I am for this. Missed the CH6 pre-order. Definitely didn't want to miss the CH8. But I feel like I'm the only one that didn't go for the black/orange bezel with black dial. Can't go wrong with any of the choices! She's a beauty!


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

So what's the difference in bronze composition between the ch6 and ch8?


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

Clemens,
when choosing a the watch case with ISOFRANE, rubber strap comes complete with a leather strap or replaces it?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

mrklabb said:


> Didn't go with domed but I have the "common" style. Hope I don't regret it...just can't get a good enough feel for the domed crystal with renders vs prototype. Selfishly, I wish I could add multiple ISO straps, choosing which one was possibly the most difficult design feature.


I can tell you from my experience with a 4mm domed crystal it just looks and feels so cool and it definitely gets attention. It's definitely something that is more apparent in person though.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> I can tell you from my experience with a 4mm domed crystal it just looks and feels so cool and it definitely gets attention. It's definitely something that is more apparent in person though.


Interesting...I have only one watch with a domed crystal, a MKii Nassau 369 but I'm unsure how many mm it is domed. I do enjoy the domed crystal on it but I'd guess it is less substantial then 4mm.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ds800 said:


> Clemens,
> when choosing a the watch case with ISOFRANE, rubber strap comes complete with a leather strap or replaces it?


When you get the isofrane you don't lose any other straps nor do they get replaced. The isofrane is ADDED to your order with all other goodies


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

I am as excited as the rest of you about the CH8 and my first bronze cased watch. I just have one question and I am not complaining, just curious: Why is shipping from Germany to the USA so damned expensive? $70. in shipping fees seems like a lot for a watch and 3 straps. I've ordered watches from Hong Kong, for example, and never paid any more than $10-$15. I've ordered cigars from Switzerland and the shipping was included in the rather low cost of the cigars. Anyone know? Again, it's not a complaint, I am just curious as to why it is so high. Thanks. Really think these next 7-8 months are going to drag by!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hamilton923 said:


> I am as excited as the rest of you about the CH8 and my first bronze cased watch. I just have one question and I am not complaining, just curious: Why is shipping from Germany to the USA so damned expensive? $70. in shipping fees seems like a lot for a watch and 3 straps. I've ordered watches from Hong Kong, for example, and never paid any more than $10-$15. I've ordered cigars from Switzerland and the shipping was included in the rather low cost of the cigars. Anyone know? Again, it's not a complaint, I am just curious as to why it is so high. Thanks. Really think these next 7-8 months are going to drag by!!! LOL!!!
> View attachment 1817434


Likely a function of the size of the case it ships in. Assume it will ship in a biggish pelican case like the CH6.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Hamilton923 said:


> I am as excited as the rest of you about the CH8 and my first bronze cased watch. I just have one question and I am not complaining, just curious: Why is shipping from Germany to the USA so damned expensive? $70. in shipping fees seems like a lot for a watch and 3 straps. I've ordered watches from Hong Kong, for example, and never paid any more than $10-$15. I've ordered cigars from Switzerland and the shipping was included in the rather low cost of the cigars. Anyone know? Again, it's not a complaint, I am just curious as to why it is so high. Thanks. Really think these next 7-8 months are going to drag by!!! LOL!!!
> View attachment 1817434


You want the watch to arrive safe and sound well packed no damage fully insured and tracked yes ? So sometimes you have to pay premium prices for premium services but trust me it's well worth it !!


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Well I guess my payment still didn't go through...am I the only one that had Paypal issues ? This last time I did a direct payment to his account. If never been so frustrated trying to spend money...LOL

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We are shipping with Fedex International Priority service, which takes 1-3 days all over the world. Ask for a price from Fedex or UPS in the US to Germany for a 1.5kg package and you will be surprised how expensive it is.


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

Clemens
Looks like the CH8 is going to be another great success judging by the volume of posts on this thread today.
Do you know how many watches have been ordered already?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> We are shipping with Fedex International Priority service, which takes 1-3 days all over the world. Ask for a price from Fedex or UPS in the US to Germany for a 1.5kg package and you will be surprised how expensive it is.


Please tell me everything is all sold out so I don't lose it and add another one in blue - or with that sweet black/orange split bezel... |>


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

Rbateson said:


> You want the watch to arrive safe and sound well packed no damage fully insured and tracked yes ? So sometimes you have to pay premium prices for premium services but trust me it's well worth it !!





H2O Watch said:


> We are shipping with Fedex International Priority service, which takes 1-3 days all over the world. Ask for a price from Fedex or UPS in the US to Germany for a 1.5kg package and you will be surprised how expensive it is.


I as though too do not mind but still :

*Steinhart - 30 euro* - Delivery DHL - Paket | Express | Logistik - not any problems tracking track in Germany, short delivery time to transfer the Russian Post

*Laco - 39,95 euro* - Shipping DHL - Paket | Express | Logistik - not any problems tracking track in Germany, short delivery time to transfer the Russian Post

*H2Owatch - 55 euro* - Delivery https://www.deutschepost.de/de.html - is not possible to track the package while in the territory of Germany, a longer period before the transfer of Russian mail


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Clemens, any way to get the returning customer benefit but not buying/paying on Paypal? I need to send it to a different address than mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

Hamilton923 said:


> I am as excited as the rest of you about the CH8 and my first bronze cased watch. I just have one question and I am not complaining, just curious: Why is shipping from Germany to the USA so damned expensive? $70. in shipping fees seems like a lot for a watch and 3 straps. I've ordered watches from Hong Kong, for example, and never paid any more than $10-$15. I've ordered cigars from Switzerland and the shipping was included in the rather low cost of the cigars. Anyone know? Again, it's not a complaint, I am just curious as to why it is so high. Thanks. Really think these next 7-8 months are going to drag by!!! LOL!!!
> View attachment 1817434


Probably because of the insurance. If there is no insurance, I agree - it is too expensive. I have bought several watches from Russia and the shipping is less than $15 (I am located in the US).


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I am in for Domed Bronze


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> We are shipping with Fedex International Priority service, which takes 1-3 days all over the world. Ask for a price from Fedex or UPS in the US to Germany for a 1.5kg package and you will be surprised how expensive it is.


One to three days is pretty impressive...thanks!!! I was just curious. Now, get to work on those fine bronze watches!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's my baby,


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

This is so tempting!! I have 2 of the CH6's (SS case, black bezel, green dial and super dome, and bronze case and bezel and black dial)... love them both and was going to try and swing either the Kalmar 2 or the Orca.... and now this........ Danny- If I do go for this I think I have to try the SS/Blue dial, black/orange bezel and blue ISO... I already have a black and orange Iso ..... and the Black Ostritch strap will look great on it too....... plus the returning bonus... man this is a tough decision...If I grab this one I doubt I can go for the Kalmar or Orca too. .... what to do.......


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Really looking forward to the CH8! Placed my pre-order Thursday night (using Chrome Browser with no difficulties).

Another incredible offering from Clemens and the Helberg/H20 brand. *|>


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Barry.g said:


> This is so tempting!! I have 2 of the CH6's (SS case, black bezel, green dial and super dome, and bronze case and bezel and black dial)... love them both and was going to try and swing either the Kalmar 2 or the Orca.... and now this........ Danny- If I do go for this I think I have to try the SS/Blue dial, black/orange bezel and blue ISO... I already have a black and orange Iso ..... and the Black Ostritch strap will look great on it too....... plus the returning bonus... man this is a tough decision...If I grab this one I doubt I can go for the Kalmar or Orca too. .... what to do.......


It's hard when Clemens' watches are all great. You want them all I tell ya!

I'm starting to think that I should have gone blue dial with my config lol.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

In Africa, we have Ebola virus. On WUS, I wouldn't say all but some of us - WIS lurking on DWF are happily infected with Helberg virus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Domed xtal FTW!


Loving this is FIFO, surreptitiously content with what I make out to be the 7th order of the CH8 :-d


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Danny T said:


> It's hard when Clemens' watches are all great. You want them all I tell ya!
> 
> I'm starting to think that I should have gone blue dial with my config lol.


Why not get two, Danny, lol. I wish the blue dial had date option, but I still chose that one. No brainer for me as I always wanted another Florida Gator color schemed watch....orange and blue!


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

When in doubt, buy both! Im now in doubt to order a second one with date, orange handset, black orange bezel.....


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Order 22285 filed and counting down towards June2015


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Is this watch on a limited run? Would it be still available after the first run?


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

My first post in WUS and I have already pre-ordered a bronze super dome with blue dial. :-!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

dsvilhena said:


> Clemens, any way to get the returning customer benefit but not buying/paying on Paypal? I need to send it to a different address than mine
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


when you use bank transfer we could ship all over the world. With PayPal we HAVE TO ship to the PP shipping address without exception.



chriscentro said:


> Is this watch on a limited run? Would it be still available after the first run?


Like the CH6 it's not a limited run, but as you see with the CH6 the bronze is sold out and will take months until it becomes available again. Everything depends on the number of orders.

BTW, I'm expecting to close the Helberg CH8 pre-order 31.12.2014.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

thong07 said:


> My first post in WUS and I have already pre-ordered a bronze super dome with blue dial. :-!


Welcome. Great start!


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Welcome. Great start!


Thanks mate!


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

pepcr1 said:


> Here's my baby,


Nice choice! I ordered the same watch


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

Clemens, any ideas when you will start shipping the CH8? Before Christmas maybe? Thanks!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> 2. We will use for the HELBERG CH8 a SS or bronze buckle with a 7mm wide tongues to fit to the ISOFRANE, Maddog Ostrich leather strap and the HORWEEN strap! The holes will be 7x2mm and not round as shown here


It would be great if you included a standard width tongue as well. The 7mm tongue makes the buckle completely useless with any leather strap with normal sized holes.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

watchik said:


> Clemens, any ideas when you will start shipping the CH8? Before Christmas maybe? Thanks!


May/June 2015 for shipping. From the ch8 product page.



> Lieferzeit: erwartet für Mai/Juni 2015 /// Delivery: estimated for May/June 2015


Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

pepcr1 said:


> Here's my baby,


I love the orange bezel! Are there any info on the hour indices? Half lume and half steel?


----------



## watchik (Aug 5, 2014)

andyahs said:


> May/June 2015 for shipping. From the ch8 product page.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


Thanks, I missed that somehow.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Clemens,

Does CH8 have a default strap like CH6? Does it come with bronze/SS buckle? Normal buckle or 7mm tongue buckle?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

MiserySword said:


> Hi Clemens,
> 
> Does CH8 have a default strap like CH6? Does it come with bronze/SS buckle? Normal buckle or 7mm tongue buckle?


Default strap is a black ostrich with Helberg Cnc buckle.

It's all outlined at the bottom of the page of the watch configuration on the website


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> BTW, I'm expecting to close the Helberg CH8 pre-order 31.12.2014.


That's great news, Clemens !

Will give us a chance to organise some funds.

Regards,


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

So is this version of bronze redder than the CuSn8 that was used in the CH6?


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Does this mean that if you are a returning customer that you get a cool Helberg ss or bronze buckle with each of three straps if you order the isofrane? You get the ostrich and buckle, the isofrane and buckle, and the horween and buckle?

That is a strong offer.




"The HORWEEN strap design will be changed slightly:
1. The H2O wave will be turned by 180 degrees
2. We will use for the HELBERG CH8 a SS or bronze buckle with a 7mm wide tongues to fit to the ISOFRANE, Maddog Ostrich leather strap and the HORWEEN strap! The holes will be 7x2mm and not round as shown here
3. The the HORWEEN print might be added on the other strap side as well, but I´m not sure at the moment."


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

pm1980 said:


> So is this version of bronze redder than the CuSn8 that was used in the CH6?


That's a good question. I noted that the descriptor of the CH6 said CuSn8; however, the descriptors of the CH8 only say "copper bronze" without designating its make-up. Will it, too, be the CuSn8 or something else? Thanks, Clemens!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

As you know I´m very keen and focussed on special materials, like Mokume Gane or stainless damascus steel, which is only produced and materialized into watch products by H2O. You could call it my personal hobby to develop such materials and work with them until they are ready to be used for my products. It takes a long time for development and trial/test production of new material compositions, but more importantly it´s a very expensive procedure. For the production of our Mokume gane we have spend more than 10.000 Euro withAt the end I could try to patent my developments incl. the way to produce my materials, but with the patent you disclose the full production key points to the world and your competitor foc. Therefore I have decided NOT to apply for patents, because no patents will protect my knowledge and expenses more efficiently. With the disclosure of the material composition you already give a good part away of your intellectual properties free of charge. For example the stainless damascus steel could be produced from many different stainless steel compositions, which gives you easily 1000 or more possible steel combinations, but just a few of them will be suitable for a watch production with it´s specific requirements. Adding the requirement to attractively and easily etch the steel will further reduce the possible candidates. 
With disclosure of our material compositions we give away our properties without payback and benefit. In general we will not not disclose exact specification of the materials. For the HELBERG CH8 we will use a very attractive reddish copper bronze and this is not denying the usage of CuSn8, but it leaves the possibility to use an even more attractive, more redder copper bronze. In any case our bronze will have the same or more redder tone compared to CuSn8. What we will never use is aluminum-bronze, which gives a more yellow-greenish tone and doesn´t develop such a nice patina like copper-bronze.

BUCKLES:
The ISOFRANE will be equipped with the ORIGINAL ISOFRANE buckle and I think that´s what you are expecting when you buy an ORIGINAL ISOFRANE rubber strap. ISOFRANE is NOT manufacturing a bronze buckle and therefore the buckle will be SS.

As many of you are ordering the bronze version of the CH8 and others may want to exchange the original SS ISOFRANE buckle against our CNC made buckle, we have decided to produce our CNC buckle with a 7mm wide tongue to make it compatible with the ISOFRANE strap. This allows to use our CNC bronze buckle for example with the ISOFRANE strap or the Maddog strap, which will also get wide holes to take up the wide tongue. Both the bronze case and bronze buckle will be made from exactly the same material of course.

When you make a full payment of the HELBERG CH8 you will also get our black Canvas strap incl. SS buckle free of charge.

So you could end up with the following straps:
- optional Isofrane strap with original SS buckle
- Maddog Ostrich strap with CNC buckle made from SS or bronze (depending on your HELBERG CH8 case material)
- dark brown HORWEEN leather starp (only for returning customer / *this promotion ends 30.11.2014*)
- Additional canvas strap incl. buckle for full payment

Additional CNC buckles in SS or bronze could be ordered in our shop. The ISOFRANE compatible CNC SS and bronze buckle will be added before the delivery of the CH8, so that it could be added to the package with free shipping.

I will add in a few days our new HELBERG mesh with flat surface. With it´s vintage look it fits great to the HELBERG CH8. We will have around 120 bracelets available in our shop and ship them free of charge!


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Mesh!!!??? Oh yes 😊


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Great news Clemens !
Especially with the Isofrane compatible SS buckle.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

It's interesting information and adds to my appreciation of the piece. 
Thanks


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the reply. I really like the bronze that was used in my CH6, but an alloy that has more copper is good too. Do you know when you might have a prototype of the case? I'm mostly interested to see the size compared to the CH6. Thanks for all the info Clemens!


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Clemens,
Will there be a prototype of each metal completed prior to the pre-order expiration? You computer renderings are very nice, but I'd be really interested in seeing what the products looks like in real life.

EDIT - Sorry for the duplicate question. I just noticed the post above mine asks the same thing.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you, Clemens...what a great explanation!! I have lusted after those Damascus steel cases that you produce!! Wonderful!! I appreciate your taking the time to explain the bronze metal. Really looking forward to the production of these. It will be my first bronze execution and the CAD drawings look superb IMHO!! What would really be killer would be a bronze mesh...but I guess my wrist would then stay green!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

I will add in a few days our new HELBERG mesh with flat surface. With it´s vintage look it fits great to the HELBERG CH8. We will have around 120 bracelets available in our shop and ship them free of charge![/QUOTE]

Hey Clemens will the new mesh also fit the CH6 and will it be Staib ? Thanks


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

I just lit up when I saw the words Damascus, and Mokune Gane. A watch case made from either would be awesome. I'm a huge fan of Damascus,Damasteel, Mokume Gane, Timascus, Superconducter, Meteroite and pretty much any exotic steel. I've got knives, watch buckles, flashlight and a 1911 handgun (only the slide) made from those materials. 
Imagine a watch case made out of Superconductor or Meteorite material...so cool.

Rob Thomas and Chad Nichols forge some beautiful damascus and other exotics.

http://instausers.com/paneraibuckle/

Clemens, you forge your own damascus and MG?
sent from handheld gizmo


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Based on your explanation then it sounds like the Horween does not include a buckle with it for returning customers? Just asking..... want to make the right order for accessories.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

cw_mi...here are a few pics of the H2O Orca Damascus Steel Dress case...this is one for which I lust!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Just as a matter of interest, Clemens, what strap will the CH8 come with as standard (default) after the pre-order is closed ?

Thanks.

Regards,


----------



## DDinkov (Apr 25, 2014)

I was wondering what kind of material is going to be the caseback of the bronze version on the CH8 - bronze or ss?
Thanks.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

DDinkov said:


> I was wondering what kind of material is going to be the caseback of the bronze version on the CH8 - bronze or ss?
> Thanks.


Logically I think it will be ss. Same as ch6.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Hamilton923 said:


> cw_mi...here are a few pics of the H2O Orca Damascus Steel Dress case...this is one for which I lust!!! Enjoy!!!
> 
> View attachment 1858394
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting those pictures. I can feel my heart rate rise just looking at them.. what a piece of art that watch is.


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello Clemens ,



H2O Watch said:


> ..The HORWEEN strap design will be changed slightly:
> 1. The H2O wave will be turned by 180 degrees


On a strap for Helberg CH-8 will be logo H2O?:-s


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I hope an E will be removed from HORWEEEN.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

*FYI*........................It is October 29...I just tried to email Clemens...received an auto reply that he is "out of the office" until November 6....thought you'd like to know....that is all....carry on!!!!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I will add in a few days our new HELBERG mesh with flat surface. With it´s vintage look it fits great to the HELBERG CH8. We will have around 120 bracelets available in our shop and ship them free of charge!


I think the ss with orange bezel will look fantastic with a mesh bracelet. Can't wait for pay day so that I can put deposit for mine.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Ordered mine
SS with an Olive Green Face, Orange hands & orange Insofrane strap. Dogs Do Dahs


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

pepcr1 said:


> Here's my baby,


Good choice mines is the same except date and black ISO already have the orange and it looks killer !


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Rbateson said:


> I will add in a few days our new HELBERG mesh with flat surface. With it´s vintage look it fits great to the HELBERG CH8. We will have around 120 bracelets available in our shop and ship them free of charge!


 Hey Clemens will the new mesh also fit the CH6 and will it be Staib ? Thanks[/QUOTE]

The 120x flat surface mesh are similar to the mesh I´m offering currently in my shop. What I don´t like so much on the Staib style mesh is the closed tube where the spring bar is going through.



cw_mi said:


> I just lit up when I saw the words Damascus, and Mokune Gane. A watch case made from either would be awesome. I'm a huge fan of Damascus,Damasteel, Mokume Gane, Timascus, Superconducter, Meteroite and pretty much any exotic steel. I've got knives, watch buckles, flashlight and a 1911 handgun (only the slide) made from those materials.
> Imagine a watch case made out of Superconductor or Meteorite material...so cool.
> Rob Thomas and Chad Nichols forge some beautiful damascus and other exotics.
> #paneraibuckle - instausers.com
> ...


My knifemaker is forging the damascus steel for my watches. I´m doing a lot by myself, but welding and forging is nothing I´m specialist in.  I currently have 5x KALMAR 1 watch cases made from a special mokume gane (quite unique composotion from SS 316L and BRONZE) already in my office, but not enough time to gt them prepared.  Maybe they will be finished by the end November.



Dragoon said:


> Based on your explanation then it sounds like the Horween does not include a buckle with it for returning customers? Just asking..... want to make the right order for accessories.


Correct. Additional buckles will be available in the online store.

I have just returned this Friday night from the first half of my business trips. I have visited 4 tanneries in Germany to find a perfect leather source for my strap production. One family owned tannery with just 9 emplyees made a great impression on me and their leather is excellent. I couldn´t resist and bought more than 30 square meter of black and light brown leather. In the future this tannery will produce exclusively for H2O *WATER-RESISTANT calf leather skins*!!!! WOW, that´s perfect for our dive watches and quite unique in the watch market.

Beginning of the next week I will have a business trip to Biel in Switzerland to meet with some supplier. I have searched for about 4 years for a special GMT movement, the *ETA 2893-2*, but it was impossible to source. We will sign a cooperation contract with a SWISS company and get the first delivery of 300x highly decorated *ETA 2892-3 GMT* in two weeks. This cooperation will secure ETA movement supply for the next years.

Emails etc. will be answered after my return in the next week. Sorry for that!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

That sounds really great Clemens !

I love GMT-dive watches.
For which watch are the ETA 2892-3 ?

Maybe for a new designed Helberg ?


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

GMT? Yes, very interesting!
Another great watch like the CH6 or CH8?


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

exc-hulk said:


> That sounds really great Clemens !
> 
> I love GMT-dive watches.
> For which watch are the ETA 2892-3 ?
> ...





brunemto said:


> GMT? Yes, very interesting!
> Another great watch like the CH6 or CH8?


My guess they'd go to Kalmar watches (or is it h2o? I mean, the non-helberg watches)

Sent from my lightsaber


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Kalmar is H20.


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

I ended up selling my CH6...it was just a tad too big for me. Almost JSAR like in size.

Judging by the specs, the CH8 may be a better fit for me. LxWxH is almost a match for the Sinn U1 which IMO is perfect - not too big, not too small. But dang, there are a lot of choices to make.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

No plan yet where the GMT will be seen in future. I will get them after 4 years of searching and requesting and there is now enough time to find or create the right case for them.  These GMTs are very expensive movements and will not fit to the CH6/CH8 price range.

Currently I have two brands: H2O, which is also the company name, will use the SWISS ETA movements as long as I could get them. The HELBERG brand is using ETA or Miyota 9015. The Miyota 9015 is performing quite well and I would not hesitate to use the movements in future also for the H2O brand.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I know what my next purchase is gonna be......don't have a GMT watch in my collection but that will change as soon as Clemens makes one with my name on it


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Does Clemens only accept PayPal? Didn't see any other options on his site.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

primerak said:


> Does Clemens only accept PayPal? Didn't see any other options on his site.


Two options on order page 
Paypal
Wire Transfer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks


Jeep99dad said:


> Two options on order page
> Paypal
> Wire Transfer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> No plan yet where the GMT will be seen in future. I will get them after 4 years of searching and requesting and there is now enough time to find or create the right case for them.  These GMTs are very expensive movements and will not fit to the CH6/CH8 price range.
> 
> Currently I have two brands: H2O, which is also the company name, will use the SWISS ETA movements as long as I could get them. The HELBERG brand is using ETA or Miyota 9015. The Miyota 9015 is performing quite well and I would not hesitate to use the movements in future also for the H2O brand.


If they are nice and decorated, perhaps a display case back? Though I know one is somewhat extravagant for a diver it can be nice if paying more for the movement.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

After staring at that orange strap, I might have to try and get one. Went with black on my pre-order. I do plan on ordering a couple of extra buckles. Wonder if Isofrane offers a strap in white? That might look good as well.

sent from handheld gizmo


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> My knifemaker is forging the damascus steel for my watches. I´m doing a lot by myself, but welding and forging is nothing I´m specialist in.  I currently have 5x KALMAR 1 watch cases made from a special mokume gane (quite unique composotion from SS 316L and BRONZE) already in my office, but not enough time to gt them prepared.  Maybe they will be finished by the end November.


Thanks

sent from handheld gizmo


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> As you know I´m very keen and focussed on special materials, like Mokume Gane or stainless damascus steel, which is only produced and materialized into watch products by H2O. You could call it my personal hobby to develop such materials and work with them until they are ready to be used for my products.


Hello Clemens, I would be very keen to be part of your next mokume gane or Damascus steel watch project! 
I love the look of those unique metals too. Keep pressing on man!


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Are the ostrich strap and the Horween strap 24/22mm or 24/24mm?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The straps of the HELBERG CH8 must be 24/22mm designs, because the buckles should be interchangeable between the ISOFRANE / OSTRICH & HORWEEN strap. The ISOFRANE is a 24/22mm design and therefore my straps have to follow these dimensions as well. Otherwise the H2O CNC buckle could not be used on the ISOFRANE.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> The straps of the HELBERG CH8 must be 24/22mm designs, because the buckles should be interchangeable between the ISOFRANE / OSTRICH & HORWEEN strap. The ISOFRANE is a 24/22mm design and therefore my straps have to follow these dimensions as well. Otherwise the H2O CNC buckle could not be used on the ISOFRANE.


The gigantic holes needed for those 7mm buckle tangs are going to look silly on a 24/22 strap. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> The straps of the HELBERG CH8 must be 24/22mm designs, because the buckles should be interchangeable between the ISOFRANE / OSTRICH & HORWEEN strap. The ISOFRANE is a 24/22mm design and therefore my straps have to follow these dimensions as well. Otherwise the H2O CNC buckle could not be used on the ISOFRANE.


Great news!


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

CGSshorty said:


> The gigantic holes needed for those 7mm buckle tangs are going to look silly on a 24/22 strap. Just my opinion, of course.


If the holes are thin like the isofrane it will look ok I think.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

pm1980 said:


> If the holes are thin like the isofrane it will look ok I think.


They won't be. They will be oval, like a football. Also, because it has to fit a wide range of wrists there will probably be 9 or 10 holes so nearly the entire middle of the strap will be punched, out. If the holes were normal sized circles it would look much nicer.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

I guess we will see once there are actual pictures!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The straps of the HELBERG CH8 must be 24/22mm designs, because the buckles should be interchangeable between the ISOFRANE / OSTRICH & HORWEEN strap. The ISOFRANE is a 24/22mm design and therefore my straps have to follow these dimensions as well. Otherwise the H2O CNC buckle could not be used on the ISOFRANE.


Great news, I much rather prefer the taper with this design!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

...me too !


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice change from the standard 24/24. It's also going to add the vintage feel as well. Can't wait to see the buckle with 7mm wide tang. It's gonna look killer.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Are you back yet Clemens?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

MiserySword said:


> Are you back yet Clemens?


Probably, but give him time to probably read the hundreds of emails he has in his inbox.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hundreds of emails, birthday of my wife and currently assembling customer watches. So answers to all emails will take a little longer. 
Have a great weekend!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Hundreds of emails, birthday of my wife and currently assembling customer watches. So answers to all emails will take a little longer.
> Have a great weekend!


Busy day! Happy birthday to your wife and have a great weekend as well!


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Hundreds of emails, birthday of my wife and currently assembling customer watches. So answers to all emails will take a little longer.
> Have a great weekend!


Have a nice weekend Clemens!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Leave him alone...he's busy assembling my watch 

Happy Birthday Mrs. Helberg


----------



## flintsghost (Mar 7, 2009)

With what is obviously a decompression valve and a huge size, that watch should do a lot better than 100 atmospheres. Size does not equate to indestructability.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe I don´t catch the meaning of your sentence correctly. 

The bigger the size of the watch the more difficult it is to reach high WR with a given height. The HEVs do not have any relation to the WR which could be reached. My aim for H2O and HELBERG is always to UNDERRATE the WR of the watch. For example the KALMAR 1 was rated for 3000M/300bar, but it was officially certified to 6000M/600bar in Germany. 600bar was the testing limit of the certification institute. The CH6 was rated 1000M/100bar, but certified to 2300M/230bar. 

The CH8 is certified to 1000M/100bar and I´m sure it will reach much higher rating as well. The thickness of the front sapphire crystal is for example 4.80mm and with such a sapphire crystal you could reach the same WR like the KALMAR 1, but as the case back is thinner the WR rating of the CH8 is lower compared to the KALMAR 1. 

Anyway, I know of only one H2O customer who really needs a WR of 500M and HEVs, because he is welding pipelines in up to 400M depths and stays in these dive chambers for several weeks.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

My pool reaches about 2M in depth. Hope it isn't too thick to handle it!


----------



## akatim (Sep 14, 2014)

I'll never get close to 1000 meters, but there's a possiblity I would take a CH8 to more than 100 bars.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

mrklabb said:


> My pool reaches about 2M in depth. Hope it isn't too thick to handle it!


With the flat crystal you would be safe. 



akatim said:


> I'll never get close to 1000 meters, but there's a possiblity I would take a CH8 to more than 100 bars.


Yeah, that's the best we should do.


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Greetings Clem,

Hoping all is well. I'm loving my CH6 and CH7...world class craftsmanship. Are we going to see a 24MM CNC Helberg buckle for 24MM/24MM straps. I know you have the bronze version available. Thanks.


----------



## DDinkov (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Clemens. I tried to place an order for the CH8, but i'm stuck to the message "Sorry, your e-mail address is not available at this store" and i can't proceed with the order. I tried to change the current e-mail with another, but again the same message. Could you assist me with that? Thanks.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The shop should work again. Please give it a try! 

I think we will also see in about 2-3 months the Helberg CNC buckle in 24mm.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Just wondering when the deadline for the pre order will be? I'm trying to save up funds but Christmas is also quickly arriving


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The HELBERG CH8 pre-order will close 31.12.2014!


----------



## DDinkov (Apr 25, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> The shop should work again. Please give it a try!
> 
> I think we will also see in about 2-3 months the Helberg CNC buckle in 24mm.


Thank you. Everything is fine now. You got yourself a new customer.  Just one more question - the caseback on the bronze is stainless steel, right?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, correct. Case back on the bronze is made from SS.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> The HELBERG CH8 pre-order will close 31.12.2014!


Hi, I think you need to update the first page of this thread, especially the words in red.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm new to H2O and intrigued with this watch but have a question for those familiar with the company. Where are the cases made? I couldn't get a handle on this by looking at the website. Any info while you wait is appreciated.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I would nt be too disappointed if Clemens did not want to supply this information. Like any enterprise, you sometimes need to keep these details private so your competition does not benefit from your hard work and experience. Also, getting parts produced properly in the watch world is a BIG deal. So, not just anyone is going to divulge these types of details to the entire free world via WUS.

Sort of a taboo subject with most watch producers. We are very fortunate that Clemens discloses as much as he does in his production process. Most watch companies disclose very very very few details. It is not what I would consider an "open" industry. Very secretive for good reasons.



Tym2relax said:


> I'm new to H2O and intrigued with this watch but have a question for those familiar with the company. Where are the cases made? I couldn't get a handle on this by looking at the website. Any info while you wait is appreciated.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> I would nt be too disappointed if Clemens did not want to supply this information. Like any enterprise, you sometimes need to keep these details private so your competition does not benefit from your hard work and experience. Also, getting parts produced properly in the watch world is a BIG deal. So, not just anyone is going to divulge these types of details to the entire free world via WUS.
> 
> Sort of a taboo subject with most watch producers. We are very fortunate that Clemens discloses as much as he does in his production process. Most watch companies disclose very very very few details. It is not what I would consider an "open" industry. Very secretive for good reasons.


By that response I assume the watches are not made in Germany.


----------



## sahe69 (Jan 6, 2013)

Tym2relax said:


> By that response I assume the watches are not made in Germany.


Does it make any difference where the cases are being made as long as they meet the quality expectations?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Most cases for micro brands are made in Hong Kong or China. They're better equipped to handle production at a reasonable cost. There are few watch production facilities outside of China/HK or Switzerland. That being said there are also major brands doing their manufacturing in China (including Swiss luxury brands) so where the cases are manufactured is honestly irrelevant. Even "Swiss Made" watches can have a significant portion of their components made in China (and they often are) as long as they meet the fairly lax standards that allow them to say they're "Swiss Made". The reality is that most "Swiss Made" watches would be more accurately described as "Swiss Assembled" if not for them meeting the bare minimum requirements.

In the end all that matters is the quality of the product and I've owned watches with their cases made in China that stand up well to Swiss and German watches I own. I have no doubt that Clemens is getting the highest quality based on his high standards wherever his components are coming from.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Probably not, but as mentioned probably doesn't matter either, but certain micros are more transparent than others. 


Tym2relax said:


> By that response I assume the watches are not made in Germany.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys. b-)


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

I may be wrong but I'd care more about who is doing the case finishing vs who does the CNC of the case?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

After I got plenty of emails the last days about someone taking over my ideas I got aware about a new 3500m diver:

1. Nearly the same design of the buckle
2. Rubber special for pre-order
3. Leather special offer 

Seems my pre-orders of the CH6 and CH8 catched some attention! This puts a smile in my face.

BTW, will be interesting to see what happens with the watch in the pressure chamber at 3500M! Will they take back the watch when it doesn´t survive?


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

sahe69 said:


> Does it make any difference where the cases are being made as long as they meet the quality expectations?


Agreed. I can tell you that I have cases made in USA and Germany that exhibited major flaws in finishing and I paid high $$$$. I have cases that were made in China and the quality is just superb and paid much, much less.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

And now you know where your Made in Germany cases were originally coming from.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Clemens 
I sent you an email via your website.just checking you got it and when you could reply please ? 
Many thanks 
Guy 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> After I got plenty of emails the last days about someone taking over my ideas I got aware about a new 3500m diver:
> 
> 1. Nearly the same design of the buckle
> 2. Rubber special for pre-order
> ...


I did think the buckle looked similar. I think there's room for both watches. I'm in for a CH8 and will probably get the other one too. Then I can do a "face off"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What's that "other" watch/brand??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> What's that "other" watch/brand??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I just googled "3500m pre-order" and came up with a result...
Not on my shopping list but look forward to seeing user reviews next year.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah yeah. Saw it somewhere the other day. Reminded me a lot of a IWC I had. 
Whatever the watch they put out, I'll stick with and support Clemens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

That Prometheus buckle is a shameless ripoff of the h2o buckle. Sad.


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

Clemens I have been drawed by fellow forum members to this post. Not trying to cause any heat just defending our name.
We are not copying any buckle of yours. However to avoid confusions buckle design has been changed.

Also do not appreciate negative remarks on water resistance of our project.Watches will be tested prior assembly to 4000 meters as that is maximum factory is able to test but has been designed to withstand 4200 meters.

Factory is competent to do this job as can be attested by yourself as you also work with them.

Won't post more in this thread as my only concern was to defend honor.

You make great watches and believe there is space to all and the more competitive the market the more watch collectors have to win with such great offers from you, me and many other boutique manufacturers.

Peace.

Over and out


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ah yeah. Saw it somewhere the other day. Reminded me a lot of a IWC I had.
> Whatever the watch they put out, I'll stick with and support Clemens.


Kinda interesting what you say, the first time I saw the CH8 it reminded me of this...









My guess is, both companies are copycatting something already seen before, nothing really 'special here. 
Feel free to support the brand you like the best but as far as I'm concerned I do like both, to each its own.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

But it´s a difference if you make a relaunch of a 40 year old design, which was used by several companies, or you copy a 2 year old, unique design. When now the micro brands are starting to copy themselves......


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> But it´s a difference if you make a relaunch of a 40 year old design, which was used by several companies, or you copy a 2 year old, unique design. When now the micro brands are starting to copy themselves......


Often it becomes near impossible to locate watches that have been out of production for many years and not produced in Seiko level quantities. That's one thing I love about some of the micros who resurrect some of these designs. Take Helson for example. Most of their watches are almost exact recreations of long out of production watches from other brands. It gives everyone an opportunity to own a style they may have been too young (or not yet exist) when they were first released. As Clemens says, as long as they're not copying something recent design unique to another brand then I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Chances are I wind up with both pieces, with a pre-order already long done for the CH8. I like both watches a lot and don't see that they should be mutually exclusive in any way.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Chances are I wind up with both pieces, with a pre-order already long done for the CH8. I like both watches a lot and don't see that they should be mutually exclusive in any way.


Same here , already in for the Ch8 , will probably be in for the other one as well , like you they both tick boxes for me and don't see that either company should have a problem with the other .


----------



## sapcmc (Mar 25, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> But it´s a difference if you make a relaunch of a 40 year old design, which was used by several companies, or you copy a 2 year old, unique design. When now the micro brands are starting to copy themselves......


Clemens once again we are not copying any of your designs. We changed buckle to make sure confusions are to be avoided! Could tell the same about the bracelet of the Prometheus Manta Ray launched 4 years ago.

There is a market for all and once again please refrain to make comments that put our honor at stake as that is last thing a man can loose.

Once again there is a market for all. Our prices are competitive, yours too. Collectors win.

Peace from my side.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

CGSshorty said:


> That Prometheus buckle is a shameless ripoff of the h2o buckle. Sad.


I didn't think we were allowed to say "shameless ripoff" on WUS, I thought we were supposed to say "homage" ;-)

There is definitely room for both watches, I plan on getting both.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

anonsurfer said:


> I didn't think we were allowed to say "shameless ripoff" on WUS, I thought we were supposed to say "homage" ;-)
> 
> There is definitely room for both watches, I plan on getting both.


Inspired by???


----------



## akatim (Sep 14, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> But it´s a difference if you make a relaunch of a 40 year old design, which was used by several companies, or you copy a 2 year old, unique design. When now the micro brands are starting to copy themselves......


Makes sense to me.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> But it´s a difference if you make a relaunch of a 40 year old design, which was used by several companies, or you copy a 2 year old, unique design. When now the micro brands are starting to copy themselves......


Not that big to me.
Whether it's a 40 year or a 2 year old design the credit is not yours since you have copied\borrowed,whatever you like to see it something already done and seen before. By the way, which companies are referring to? Did Squale sell the 100 Atmos Master case design to you? I don't think so, but it's all good since you have drilled the funky HEV onto the case. As far as I know the Squale 50atmos still in production shares the same design. See the sculpture of the case, see the bezel.

I'm done here since I have no dog in this fight, just felt the need to clear few things.
Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Clemens,

I am all in for SS with the orange bezel but am wondering if is possible at all to do a bronze with the orange bezel too?

I think it will look fantastic and unique after a dip in LOS.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## darkdream (Mar 8, 2014)

How much is shipping to the US?


----------



## akatim (Sep 14, 2014)

darkdream said:


> How much is shipping to the US?


To Ohio my given estimate was $68.75


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

vokotin said:


> Not that big to me.
> Whether it's a 40 year or a 2 year old design the credit is not yours since you have copied\borrowed,whatever you like to see it something already done and seen before. By the way, which companies are referring to? Did Squale sell the 100 Atmos Master case design to you? I don't think so, but it's all good since you have drilled the funky HEV onto the case. As far as I know the Squale 50atmos still in production shares the same design. See the sculpture of the case, see the bezel.
> 
> I'm done here since I have no dog in this fight, just felt the need to clear few things.
> Best of luck to both of you.


I´m sure you know that the actual SQUALE company has nothing to do with the SQUALE company from 40 years ago! Besides the name of course which they bought a few years ago!

Additionally I have never hidden the fact that the CH8 is based on the *BREIL MANTA 100* (and not the Squale).

Thank you, Carlos, for changing the design of your buckle!


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> After I got plenty of emails the last days about someone taking over my ideas I got aware about a new 3500m diver:
> 
> 1. Nearly the same design of the buckle
> 2. Rubber special for pre-order
> ...


I have two Helberg and already put them in the shower and survived ...
I read on another forum that some of this brand of 3500m, whit 300m don't resist the shower ...

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapata


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

I think everything has been said now, we know there were similar designs in the past and today to the CH8 which was always open communicated, the buckle design has been changed and from my side everything is fine. Let´s focus on the HELBERG CH8 WATCH here and let´s have a cold beer together. I´m sure if I should meet Carlos in Baselworld fair next year we will have some beers to drink and smile about the past. 

Enjoy your weekends! I will be now in the garden to cut some wood with the chainsaw for some cold winter days.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Will drink to that - Clemens and Carlos.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Enjoy the day Clemens!! PS, how are things coming along with the Kalmar 2, and also the configurator for the Orca? 

Barry


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I will shoot the H2O KALMAR 2 prototype this weekend and beginning of the next week we may see an article on Oceanictime. I will also send out a newsletter with the new HELBERG CH6 / DLC/BRONZE. As there are millions of possible watch configurations I have decided to use the new DIAL 18 with the rehaut. Delivery is scheduled for the End of December. 

The H2O ORCA configurator is in the works, but will take a few more days to complete. There are so many options and rendering 4 different light situations is a nightmare. The major time killer ist the brushed texture as the brushing direction must be told to the rendering program for every single small place. Just the preparation for the turbine bezel took about one week without having made even one rendering. So it´s in the works and I could see some light, but not the finishing line.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response Clemens.. I can't wait to get my Kalmar2!! When are you closing the pre-order, and will you send an invoice for the balance then? 

I know you have a lot on your plate so I'll be patiently waiting to see the prototype photos as well as the configurator on the Orca whenever it's up and running!


----------



## tolousse (May 24, 2014)

If someone want, i can show a photo of a Prometheus after a shower... and Prometheus say the warranty no cover that problem (un photo you can see humidity insiste the watch)... 
I don't give my opinion over Prometheus... but you can imagine that it is
Sorry for my english


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Gentleman lets keep the discussion to the CH8 and Helberg. It appears both designers are happy with the changes that have occurred.


----------



## 6oclock (Jan 26, 2009)

Not bad for a first post! Sounds like a troll post to me with a hidden agenda ...


----------



## 6oclock (Jan 26, 2009)

sapcmc said:


> Factory is competent to do this job as can be attested by yourself as you also work with them.


sapcmc so you also produce your watches in Germany?


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey "Tolousse", is this your first post? Why you donot start a new thread about your problem in this forum or in Prometheus sub-forum?

Don't start a fight. Just talk about our CH8 and Helberg/H2O here


----------



## tolousse (May 24, 2014)

MiserySword sorry for the OFF topic... i don't want beginning a fight.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

After trying the 45,5 mm-CH6 for a while :think:, I decided, that the watch is unfortunately a little too big for my 6,7" wrist :-(

So, I couldn´t resist to order my second CH8, the orange one b-) This size will be much better...

@Clemens
The CH6 was great, fantastic quality |> I am looking forward to the CH8 (or better 2 CH8 :-! )


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

brunemto said:


> After trying the 45,5 mm-CH6 for a while :think:, I decided, that the watch is unfortunately a little too big for my 6,7" wrist :-(
> 
> So, I couldn´t resist to order my second CH8, the orange one b-) This size will be much better...
> 
> ...


That's a nice combo!

Do most agree that the CH8 will fit those with smaller wrists better then any other H2O watch?


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Tym2relax said:


> That's a nice combo!
> 
> Do most agree that the CH8 will fit those with smaller wrists better then any other H2O watch?


I do. I believe this is their smallest offering to date. The CH6 was a little too big for me but I think the CH8 will be just right. With a 43mm case (44mm bezel), 52mm lug to lug and 15mm height (flat crystal) I think it is a good size for a lot of people. I have 7" wrists and my ideal dimensions are very close to this. One of my favorite watches is the MM300 and it is 44mm (42mm bezel) x 51mm x 15mm. The CH8 is not a small watch though (especially with the domed crystal) and I am sure there are plenty of people that feel it is too large.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Tym2relax said:


> Do most agree that the CH8 will fit those with smaller wrists better then any other H2O watch?


I don't. I believe this will wear every bit as large as the CH6 due to the longer lugs. Every other dimension is similar.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I just got a squale 50 atmos and it wears real small. I think the ch8 is gonna be perfect.

Cannot wait for this one. I love this design and no doubt the quality will be top shelf from Helberg on this as well.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Now I am all confused. CH6 probably the limit I can take and I am assuming CH8 is supposed to wear smaller.

My wristshot with CH6. Can I pull off CH8?









Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

itranslator said:


> Now I am all confused. CH6 probably the limit I can take and I am assuming CH8 is supposed to wear smaller.
> 
> My wristshot with CH6. Can I pull off CH8?
> 
> ...


CH6 already hangs over your wrist. The CH8 is at least 2mm longer lug to lug.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

CGSshorty said:


> CH6 already hangs over your wrist. The CH8 is at least 2mm longer lug to lug.


Guess I will have to pass  
The orange bezel looks so deliciously too

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.

On the fence on this one. The lug to lug is 52mm. My UX is 50mm and it's perfect. My 42mm Shark Diver is 51.5mm and it works too, but I'm probably pushing it.

My wrist is a flat 6 3/4. Here is my SD. If you have an opinion on the CH8 working, let me know.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Remember guys the cH6 is a flat cushion case and the ch8 has curved lugs and will be more forgiving than the ch6.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Man, I want both the orange and black ISO! I ordered black but the orange is so unique...


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Here a comparison on my flat 6,7" wrist.

The CH6. 45,5 mm, 50,5 mm lug to lug









The Aquadive Bathysphere 100 GMT on 
Isofrane. 43 mm, 49 mm lug to lug









I hope, I pray, the CH8 will fit...


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

brunemto said:


> Here a comparison on my flat 6,7" wrist.
> 
> The CH6. 45,5 mm, 50,5 mm lug to lug
> 
> ...


I'm with you..pretty similar wrists over here. My Longines Legend Diver barely works and it has long lugs. That aquadive GMT is a looker :!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Remember guys the cH6 is a flat cushion case and the ch8 has curved lugs and will be more forgiving than the ch6.


Now I am still confuse..haha

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

The curved lugs makes the CH8 looking smaller, I hope so...

Another comparison, the Squale 1521, mostly the same case but
a little smaller.

42 mm diameter, 49 mm lug to lug, my flat 6,7" wrist


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m sure you know that the actual SQUALE company has nothing to do with the SQUALE company from 40 years ago! Besides the name of course which they bought a few years ago!
> 
> Additionally I have never hidden the fact that the CH8 is based on the *BREIL MANTA 100* (and not the Squale).


Hey Clemens just read your reply, I wanted to shoot you a message and keep this privately but I was not allowed to doing so.
It is true that the actual owner of the Squale brand (the Maggi family) has nothing to do with the vintage production although once you have decided to acquire a name brand its history and design belong to the new owner. By the way, are Omega, Blancpain, Breguet still owned by their founder? The Swatch Group has NOTHING to do with the Omega, Blancpain, Breguet comapanies from centuries ago!
VonBuren\Squale was the founder and designed the 100ATM Master cases used by many renowed brands.
You stated the CH8 being a homage to the Breil Manta 100, right?
FYI, at the time the Breil brand was owned by the Binda family relative to the Maggi family who was also the Italian distributor of the Von Buren\Squale brand.
So who designed and made the Breil Manta 100? It's very clear, VonBuren\Squale and MRP.SA a very famous casemaker, as matter of fact, the Breil Manta 100 and the Squale 100ATM Master (see the pic I posted) shared the same design, indeed many parts were interchangeable.

That being said, I have nothing against you or your watch, like I said before I do like the CH8 a lot and I might pre-order one.
Both, the CH8 and the Poseidon are two very nice homages, both are in the same league. 
Again, whether you have been 'inspired' by a 40 years or a 2 years old design does not make any difference to me, if I like the watch, I buy it.
Keep up the good work and have a nice Sunday!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

There is certainly huge difference between homage of 40 years old design versus 2 years old IMHO!

40 years old design maybe needs to bring again to our wrists in contrast to 2 years old design where you still can buy an original! Thats big difference for me, sorry. Similar as with crepas watches - great homages!

It is quite unusual to make a homage of the watch which is still selling (except rolex, but dont know why LOL). 

I personally choose by what I like and dont care too much about what is behind, so in that case I prefer Poseidon more than CH8 so that is my choice. But need to add - if I have to choose between Poseidon and aquatimer my choice should be again poseidon, just like it more.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am in the camp of those thinkking it'll wear large, at least as large as the CH6 but I could be wrong. Though the shape is inspired by the Squale case, it is very different. The case is thick, and has a thick case back, which will raise the watch off the wrist more IMHO. Also the side, particularly the non crown side is more slabbish looking, not as thinned out and not as rounded as the Squale. It is a fairly long line, thick mid case. Also the bezel is more prominent.
This is not a negative comment, I pre-ordered one, but just my observations having owned the Squale a few times too.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Maybe I missed this somewhere but is shipping included? or is that extra on top of the build price.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AVS_Racing said:


> Maybe I missed this somewhere but is shipping included? or is that extra on top of the build price.


It's extra and is added on the website when you order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ thanks!! DAMNNNN $68.75 to ship, that's even more than what the ISOfrane costs.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^^ thanks!! DAMNNNN $68.75 to ship, that's even more than what the ISOfrane costs.


Not bad considering the service he uses. It is super fast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

ordered Bronze with solid bezel, dome, date, black iso and free horween 

straps comming with this make the price even better.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am in the camp of those thinkking it'll wear large, at least as large as the CH6 but I could be wrong. Though the shape is inspired by the Squale case, it is very different. The case is thick, and has a thick case back, which will raise the watch off the wrist more IMHO. Also the side, particularly the non crown side is more slabbish looking, not as thinned out and not as rounded as the Squale. It is a fairly long line, thick mid case. Also the bezel is more prominent.
> This is not a negative comment, I pre-ordered one, but just my observations having owned the Squale a few times too.


C'mon man, I thought we'd agreed on SS blue dial 

Used my fingers to type this


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dsvilhena said:


> C'mon man, I thought we'd agreed on SS blue dial
> 
> Used my fingers to type this


Oh yeah. I have a blue SS preordered  just stating my opinion in the earlier size convo  
It may be too large for me but had to try  love the case and dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oh yeah. I have a blue SS preordered  just stating my opinion in the earlier size convo
> It may be too large for me but had to try  love the case and dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I was planning on blue until the date was no longer an option. I opted for black + date instead...hope it doesn't wear too large!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

brunemto said:


> Here a comparison on my flat 6,7" wrist.
> 
> The CH6. 45,5 mm, 50,5 mm lug to lug
> 
> ...


Here is my 6.75" flat wrist. I am including pictures of bigger watches with 54mm L2L. These are my max L2L and still a little shy from overhanging the wrist by at least another 2mm on each sides.

Glycine GMT08: 54mm L2L with 46mm case size.

















Nauticfish: 54m L2L with 45mm case size.

















CH6: 45.50mm case size. 16.40mm height. 50.50mm L2L.





































My ideal spec on a "tool" diver: Sinn 50mm L2L with 44mm case.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

My 6.5 on sumo which is 52 mm. Will CH8 wear similar? Still on the fence 









Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Axelay2003 said:


> Here is my 6.75" flat wrist. I am including pictures of bigger watches with 54mm L2L. These are my max L2L and still a little shy from overhanging the wrist by at least another 2mm on each sides.
> 
> Glycine GMT08: 54mm L2L with 46mm case size.
> 
> ...


your pics shows why I hate argument that L2L counts and matter! IMHO just the CH6 looks largest and biggest for your wrist size, because it has large dial and bezel. It has shorter L2L from those watches but looks paradoxically largest.
I have exactly the same wrist size and can tolerate 54mm L2L and still like it, but dont like diameter more than 44mm.

I had bronze armida a1 (which lost during shipping so for that reason I ordered ch8) and it has 45mm case and 46mm bezel and shorter L2L but I am sure CH8 will fit me much better!

Btw I hope Clemens you will use some kind of improved copper bronze.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Deepdive said:


> your pics shows why I hate argument that L2L counts and matter! IMHO just the CH6 looks largest and biggest for your wrist size, because it has large dial and bezel. It has shorter L2L from those watches but looks paradoxically largest.
> I have exactly the same wrist size and can tolerate 54mm L2L and still like it, but dont like diameter more than 44mm.
> 
> I had bronze armida a1 (which lost during shipping so for that reason I ordered ch8) and it has 45mm case and 46mm bezel and shorter L2L but I am sure CH8 will fit me much better!
> ...


The L2L is fine with my wrist, it is just the height of the CH6 case along with the cushion shape that made me sell it off. If you have a cushion shaped case, the height should be less than 15mm, IMO.

I believe I can handle the CH8 with my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

6.5" flat-top wrist

My Pyrolume is:
44.5mm w, 56.3mm l2l and 16.7mm thick...

Deep Blue is: 
46.6mm w, 53mm l2l and 15.2 thick...

I believe i carry them off fine but consider those my maximums with slight variation for case style.

I have no worries about the CH8 size.
:anxious:
No pic til updated tapatalk/phone


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

I got this affordable to see if I like the black/orange scheme on the CH8 I ordered. At 40mm it's a bit smaller but gave me a good idea of how awesome the CH8 is going to be ...


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

anonsurfer said:


> I got this affordable to see if I like the black/orange scheme on the CH8 I ordered. At 40mm it's a bit smaller but gave me a good idea of how awesome the CH8 is going to be ...


That's a looker, size looks awesome too!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I really think the Ch8 dimensions will be super. I got this Squale 50 atmos and although ti wears super nice, it is on the small side and smallest micro I own next to my Omega SMP. The pic makes it larger than it is. I have just shy of a 7 1/4" wrist.

Dimensions: 41.5 x 48.5mm
Thickness: 13 mm
Lug Width: 20 mm


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

You guys just made me took the plunge. Hope is not going to be too big. 









Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Clemens, I send u a email 21-11 about order 22211, can you please check on my query?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I will add in a few days our new HELBERG mesh with flat surface. With it´s vintage look it fits great to the HELBERG CH8. We will have around 120 bracelets available in our shop and ship them free of charge!


Is it out?


----------



## domer (Jun 8, 2007)

I would have 100% pulled the trigger on this if it wasn't for the bonus leather strap. Never made a purchase from Helberg before so I wouldn't get it for free, but it looks amazing so I'd definitely want one, costing me an extra $100. Great looking watch though, the case reminds me of the Armida A1 with more customization options.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> _I will add in a few days our new HELBERG mesh with flat surface. With it´s vintage look it fits great to the HELBERG CH8. We will have around 120 bracelets available in our shop and ship them free of charge!_






SleepySimon said:


> Is it out?


Wow, I missed that post. I'd love a bracelet to go with my CH8. How do I get included?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I haven´t had the time yet to include the mesh bracelet with the flat surface into the shop system. The days are too short.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> [/I][/COLOR]
> 
> Wow, I missed that post. I'd love a bracelet to go with my CH8. How do I get included?


I got a mesh with my owc snowflake and am in love. I'd be interested too...so comfortable.


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

I see I can still pre-order. Are the extras offered only via the forum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Any pictures of the actual case yet?


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

So apparently I missed the deadline to get the Horween strap. Shoot Clemens, you didn't answer my email back in 24/10! Thought the benefit would go till end of Dec too


Used my fingers to type this


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sirlordcomic said:


> I see I can still pre-order. Are the extras offered only via the forum?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't order through the forum. Go to his website. You'll be eligible for whatever his site lists.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Ordered!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

When will the CH8 prototype release?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The Horween strap for returning customers will be included as long as the pre-order is running (and you´re a returning customer  ).

*The HELBERG CH8 prototype should be ready early January and I may extend the pre-order until 2 days after the prototype images were published. *


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> *The HELBERG CH8 prototype should be ready early January. *


Excellent news Clemens. Really looking forward to seeing the prototypes.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> The Horween strap for returning customers will be included as long as the pre-order is running (and you´re a returning customer  ).
> 
> *The HELBERG CH8 prototype should be ready early January and I may extend the pre-order until 2 days after the prototype images were published. *


Absolutely great news Clemens.

I think that makes the decision easier.


----------



## akatim (Sep 14, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> The Horween strap for returning customers will be included as long as the pre-order is running (and you´re a returning customer  ).
> 
> *The HELBERG CH8 prototype should be ready early January and I may extend the pre-order until 2 days after the prototype images were published. *


Awesome, I may be able to get in on this one!


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd like some opinions please?

So, I'm thinking about getting the CH8; stainless bezel, blue dial, chromed handset, domed crystal. Perhaps not as sexy as the orange/black bezel, but I have an Orange XL PO. I'm also thinking that the stainless bezel with chromed handset would be more accepting of some of my Panerai straps? Ammo's, etc... 

Is my thinking "stinking", or would you agree that these thoughts make sense? 

Ideally, I'd prefer this exact watch; with a DLC case and bronze bezel, but.. oh well. Thanks.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> The Horween strap for returning customers will be included as long as the pre-order is running (and you´re a returning customer  ).
> 
> *The HELBERG CH8 prototype should be ready early January and I may extend the pre-order until 2 days after the prototype images were published. *


 Excellent news! I'm still on the fence due to no date option on blue dial, but seeing a prototype may just push me over.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Clemens, I remember talk of putting an HEV on each end. Did you decide to do this or just use a single HEV?

Thanks


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The TWO HEVs will be between the lugs at 12 & 6!


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> The TWO HEVs will be between the lugs at 12 & 6!


Thank you.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone have a good email for Clemens, this one has not provided any results for me in the last 6 weeks

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

May I ask why 2 HEV's?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> May I ask why 2 HEV's?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


If I remember correctly, it was simply a styling decision made by Clemens.

Clemens, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mjmurphy926 said:


> If I remember correctly, it was simply a styling decision made by Clemens.
> 
> Clemens, please correct me if I'm wrong.


I think it's just an unnecessary risk and potential failure point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think it's just an unnecessary risk and potential failure point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


i totally agree.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I think Clemens wanted it symmetrical.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

No HEV on bronze...
Also symmetrical!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> I think Clemens wanted it symmetrical.


Uh? You can't see it!?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Millbarge said:


> i totally agree.


on the other side... HEV is in reality not in use at all... it is not "active" weak point like crown, if you are not nitrox diver of course 
I see just one problem with HEVs, it need new gasket probably after few (many) years...

I like to have just one HEV on my CH8 anyway... one is enough because you see only position on 6.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Here is Clemens addressing the dual HEV's



H2O Watch said:


> Hi Chris, the answer to your question could be found in post https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/helberg-ch8-what-do-you-think-1073448-6.html#post8364405 . I personally like the HEVs between the lugs on both sides as they are refreshing the look of the lugs and give a more professional appearance. Of course I know they´re unnecessary and add two additional holes, but in this case my personal vote is for them.
> 
> When we had the "vote" about the date wheel the majorities went for ND or at 6. So it would be a tough decission to pass on the date wheel. Therefore I will offer *ONLY THE BLACK DIAL with date window at the 6 position* with a fitting black date wheel and white numbers. If we do it, we should do it right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> Here is Clemens addressing the dual HEV's


Wow. I totally missed this. Never heard of dual HEV. That's a turn off for me who don't either want one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. I totally missed this. Never heard of dual HEV. That's a turn off for me who don't either want one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


This and no date option on the blue dial are the 2 things keeping me from ordering what is otherwise one of the best looking new watches I've seen in quite a while. I'll have to see if the prototype pictures sway me enough to overlook these 2 issues.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

mjmurphy926 said:


> This and no date option on the blue dial are the 2 things keeping me from ordering what is otherwise one of the best looking new watches I've seen in quite a while. I'll have to see if the prototype pictures sway me enough to overlook these 2 issues.


Those were my pain points as well. I went with black date model and if it doesn't sing to me I'll flip it. Wanted to give it the benefit of the doubt. It is actually good there wasn't blue with date cuz I'd have ended up with a SS watch and bronze ch8.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mjmurphy926 said:


> This and no date option on the blue dial are the 2 things keeping me from ordering what is otherwise one of the best looking new watches I've seen in quite a while. I'll have to see if the prototype pictures sway me enough to overlook these 2 issues.


I preordered

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I think with the quality of Clemens watches, the dual HEV's should not be an issue at all.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> I think with the quality of Clemens watches, the dual HEV's should not be an issue at all.


I agree that it shouldn't cause an issue with the cases water resistance, but I just don't get why one would add a second HEV for the sole purpose of design. I guess I'm just a "form follows function" guy. 1 HEV I get, 2 leaves me scratching my head.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mjmurphy926 said:


> I agree that it shouldn't cause an issue with the cases water resistance, but I just don't get why one would add a second HEV for the sole purpose of design. I guess I'm just a "form follows function" guy. 1 HEV I get, 2 leaves me scratching my head.


Same here. Bugs me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

mjmurphy926 said:


> I agree that it shouldn't cause an issue with the cases water resistance, but I just don't get why one would add a second HEV for the sole purpose of design. I guess I'm just a "form follows function" guy. 1 HEV I get, 2 leaves me scratching my head.


Man, the CH8 was on my target list for 2015.

2 HEV's kind of weirds me out. An HEV is function to begin with and not a design element, so why add a 2nd for the sake of satisfying Psychological symmetry? I'm all for being OCD when it comes to design, but in this instance, you don't see the HEV, as Brice pointed out, so this has nothing to do with design nor engineering. Just a psychological need being appeased.

And wouldn't adding a 2nd HEV add unnecessary costs to manufacturing? You're adding another part, machining out another hole to the case, thereby adding 2 additional steps to the manufacturing process?

My vote, keep your costs and risk down, stay with one HEV. It's not going to affect sales nor the design by excluding the 2nd HEV from the project.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Had forgotten the HEV issue on the SS. Was about to order a blue SS but now am in doubt 


Used my fingers to type this


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Man, the CH8 was on my target list for 2015.
> 
> 2 HEV's kind of weirds me out. An HEV is function to begin with and not a design element, so why add a 2nd for the sake of satisfying Psychological symmetry? I'm all for being OCD when it comes to design, but in this instance, you don't see the HEV, as Brice pointed out, so this has nothing to do with design nor engineering. Just a psychological need being appeased.
> 
> ...


Agree. Can't see any need for 2 HEV's.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

It's hard enough to explain the purpose of one He valve to my friends, nevermind 2...


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

There will be just one HEV!!!

(after those posts in recent past. That is a benefit to have a project launched on a forum, I believe Clemens will change it, I am sure)


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Deepdive said:


> There will be just one HEV!!!
> 
> (after those posts in recent past. That is a benefit to have a project launched on a forum, I believe Clemens will change it, I am sure)


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Maybe we can get down to zero at this rate


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

No HEV on Bronze models? Cool! Got lucky on this one. 

I wish most manufacturers would just stop with the HEV's. We all know the factories can do it, but does that mean that we HAVE to do it on every dive watch?

And surely not 2 of em. How many of us will EVER need to use one? Probably one or two of us who are commercial or research divers.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Dragoon said:


> No HEV on Bronze models? Cool! Got lucky on this one.
> 
> I wish most manufacturers would just stop with the HEV's. We all know the factories can do it, but does that mean that we HAVE to do it on every dive watch?
> 
> And surely not 2 of em. How many of us will EVER need to use one? Probably one or two of us who are commercial or research divers.


Would love to see a non hev bronze with some pvd like he did on some ch6 models.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, thatt pvd bezel was the best....



mrklabb said:


> Would love to see a non hev bronze with some pvd like he did on some ch6 models.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Dragoon said:


> Yeah, thatt pvd bezel was the best....


DLC actually, better results. 

Using my fingers to type


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

There are two additional HEV's on the crystal of the SS models, plus two more on the caseback, for a grand total of 6..


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Craustin1 said:


> There are two additional HEV's on the crystal of the SS models, plus two more on the caseback, for a grand total of 6..
> 
> View attachment 2400761


Only 6? 
but what if they all fail? 
Any pro diver is going to demand at least 7 for safety sake


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Not to even mention all the HEVs that should be put on the strap...
explosive rubber or leather decompression can kill!!!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I remember when I was young and my grandma always said "dont dive without at least 7 HEVs plus one on the middle of the crystal"

I also think all h2o orca cases should have one or two HEV, not just core, but also steel cases


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Last weekend a huge loss occured in my own family and I had no chance to look into the forums for many days. 

What I see now is a discussion about a feature, necessary or not, which has been already decided and can´t been changed anymore. The pre-orders were made on a certain design by MANY watch fanatics and changing such a visual feature is impossible now. 

Just be ensured that the HEVs are very reliable and not causing faults at least in my past experience. For example the first KALMAR was tested with HEV to a WR of 6000M/600bar. This shows how reliable they are in terms of pressure. In the meantime after nearly 4 years not even a single HEV was broken or made any kind of problem. 

But reading your comments I will take them into consideration for my future product developments. 

Regarding the number of dials we also had the same discussion some page before. My aim is to limit the number of possible options to be able to handle such a project at all. Please always remember I´m just a one-man-company.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

2 HEVs for me is really not a problem at all. 

All the best Clemens!


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss, Clemens!
I wish you're family all the strengh and best. Take care!

Dirk


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss, Clemens. 

I know the quality of your watches and the value too. 

Do not worry too much about the forum chatter with the other things in your life right now. 

That s what we do here....talk about watches.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the loss. There will always be people who do and do not like designs for one reason or another. Those who are buying it like your decisions on it and the others aren't customers but just remember that you do have many fans.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss, Clemens. Focus on that, watches can wait. Condolences to you and your family. 
Brice 
PS still happy to be in the preorder 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Once I see the prototype pics I will decide


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

pm1980 said:


> Once I see the prototype pics I will decide


resistance is futile.....

remember first come first serve, so get in line asap


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

I'm patient. I have my CH6 so it's not like I won't have a watch to wear. I'll just be in a later batch.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I think it will be pretty close each to each, all batches... will be made and shipped within few days or weeks...

I ordered mine few weeks ago btw


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Danny T said:


> resistance is futile.....


Ain't that the truth!
Held off as long as I could, but finally succumbed a week ago. Which merely means now I have a longer waits, not like the CH3 where I was able to post the first wrist shots here.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss Clemens.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Echo all the well wishes on the website, Clemens.


----------



## KangarueTheDay (Jul 27, 2014)

One more semester of undergrad until I have this on my wrist... Can't wait!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a SS, black dial, full black sapphire bezel, and chrome handset on pre-order. Can anyone suggest a nice aftermarket SS bracelet that may work well with this combo? Thx.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> I have a SS, black dial, full black sapphire bezel, and chrome handset on pre-order. Can anyone suggest a nice aftermarket SS bracelet that may work well with this combo? Thx.
> 
> View attachment 2542954


24mm Staib mesh bracelet would work great with the vintage feel of the watch.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> I have a SS, black dial, full black sapphire bezel, and chrome handset on pre-order. Can anyone suggest a nice aftermarket SS bracelet that may work well with this combo? Thx.


I'll be putting mine on a mesh but depending on your taste you might also consider the H2O ORCA, Yobokies or Strapcode bracelets with straight end links.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion. Great avatar, BTW.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

anonsurfer said:


> I'll be putting mine on a mesh but depending on your taste you might also consider the H2O ORCA, Yobokies or Strapcode bracelets with straight end links.


I did look at the Strapcode super-engineer (and a Hadley-Roma). I will also check out the ORCA one. Thx.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I love the Orange black bezel design. Love the case but sadly something in me is holding back paying the pre order deposit. $68.75 US shipping bugs me at the exchange rate currently for us Canadians that is hefty price. Puts my design at $650 plus tax and duties.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

quicksilver7 said:


> I love the Orange black bezel design. Love the case but sadly something in me is holding back paying the pre order deposit. $68.75 US shipping bugs me at the exchange rate currently for us Canadians that is hefty price. Puts my design at $650 plus tax and duties.


That's a lot of watch and Kit for 650$ and great quality too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> I love the Orange black bezel design. Love the case but sadly something in me is holding back paying the pre order deposit. $68.75 US shipping bugs me at the exchange rate currently for us Canadians that is hefty price. Puts my design at $650 plus tax and duties.


The drop in the exchange rate makes me wish I had paid the whole shot up front. The shipping is steep, but I believe Brice mentioned earlier that it is very fast. I am a little worried about how big it is going to wear. 44mm bezel, 24mm lugs, and 15.1mm thick for the flat crystal. Like the Halios, I just figured it's past time to have one.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Yea I really want to get in on this but I don't know if I can given the current exchange rate. My set up will be $880 Cad before any duties.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Granted, the dollar was a little closer to parity when I ordered a few weeks ago but still ...

The watch IS good value even in CDN$ as Brice pointed out.
Also, I soothed my pain by reminding myself how much I'm currently saving on gasoline.

Go on, do it...


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Cry me a river Canadians, our $ used to be worth $1.07USD and is now 80 cents, 18 months later. Balls. Hindsight, you whore oh how I wished I paid this in full back before we depreciated 13% in 2 months


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

So any update on actual pictures?


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

AVS_Racing said:


> Yea I really want to get in on this but I don't know if I can given the current exchange rate. My set up will be $880 Cad before any duties.


Even with the dropping Euros?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I've sent them an email about this but didn't get a reply, their website still charges USD.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> I've sent them an email about this but didn't get a reply, their website still charges USD.


If you pay by paypal you will be billed in euros. Regardless if you choose usd on the website.

Only way you can pay in usd is if you do a bank transfer payment

Danny


----------



## Regenboog (Nov 1, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> The Horween strap for returning customers will be included as long as the pre-order is running (and you´re a returning customer  ).
> 
> *The HELBERG CH8 prototype should be ready early January and I may extend the pre-order until 2 days after the prototype images were published. *


Hi Clemens,

I've been scrolling through this thread with much interest. 
I can't seem to find (or understand) when the pre-order ends.
Is it still the date you mentioned on the site (31-12-2014) or has it changed? And if so, what is the new date?
Just curious, it won't affect my interest.

Kind regards.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

There is no firm date other than what you have quoted. So, when Clemens receives the prototype and the images get posted by Oceanic Time Clemens stated the pre order would end shortly thereafter. I believe that was the latest I have read.

The pre order is currently still on at this point in time from what I understand. Usually, as long as the website has the pre order offers on the website then Clemens is still offering the pre order package.

Hope that helps.



Regenboog said:


> Hi Clemens,
> 
> I've been scrolling through this thread with much interest.
> I can't seem to find (or understand) when the pre-order ends.
> ...


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

I ordered my CH8 on November 2nd. When is my 2nd payment due? I have never pre-ordered any watches nor down payed a pre-order


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

IPA said:


> I ordered my CH8 on November 2nd. When is my 2nd payment due? I have never pre-ordered any watches nor down payed a pre-order


I believe we will get a notification from Clemens a few (couple?) of weeks before shipment asking for payment of the balance. Maybe someone else can confirm this.


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> I believe we will get a notification from Clemens a few (couple?) of weeks before shipment asking for payment of the balance. Maybe someone else can confirm this.


Oh yeah! I forgot I only did partial pay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, that´s correct. When you made a deposit payment than the balance payment will be requested about 5-6 weeks before delivery. I always try to keep the time between balance payment and delivery as short as possible.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, that´s correct. When you made a deposit payment than the balance payment will be requested about 5-6 weeks before delivery. I always try to keep the time between balance payment and delivery as short as possible.


So when can we expect delivery? I am in no hurry but I need to know when I am supposed to pay the other "half"


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Delivery May/June!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Delivery May/June!


Perfect timing for me, lol.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Any chance we would be able to see the prototype next to a CH 6


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

Still really interested, but waiting on actual pics.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

watchngars said:


> Still really interested, but waiting on actual pics.


Same here. I really would like to see pics so I can decide especially since the euro is at an all time low


----------



## Regenboog (Nov 1, 2014)

pm1980 said:


> Same here. I really would like to see pics so I can decide especially since the euro is at an all time low


I would like to pull the trigger too, but I yo-yo between the Squale 50 Atmos and the Helberg CH8.
So ... some real life pics should help.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Can this watch still be ordered now?


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

I ordered one yesterday and the pre order promotion is still in on even though it should have ended in December.


----------



## SleepySimon (Sep 13, 2011)

Should still be able to be ordered since the prototypes are not out


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That´s right. I have the porototypes since about 2 weeks in the offe, but no time for photos. I hope to shoot the CH8 this weekend and publish the images on Oceanictime beginning next week. As soon as the images were posted the pre-order will close one week later.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> That´s right. I have the porototypes since about 2 weeks in the offe, but no time for photos. I hope to shoot the CH8 this weekend and publish the images on Oceanictime beginning next week. As soon as the images were posted the pre-order will close one week later.


Thanks for the info! I really hope one will be a side by side with the ch8 so owners can compare the size.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love the looks of it and can't wait to see pics as I'm very concerned with size for my wrist. 
Also still having a hard time with double HEVs to be honest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Can't wait to see the prototype pics, I'm really looking forward to seeing real photos of these. Love the vintage inspired design. |>

Brice -- at 44mm bezel diameter it will hit the sweet spot for me. I even went with that hi-rise of a domed crystal. :-!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

I tried the high dome with the CH6, but too high for me. I felt like I had a large crystal marble on my wrist. I went flat for CH8.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

WHAT!!! It has TWO HEV's??! The Outrage!!

LOL, just kidding Brice, I am sure it will be great once you get it.



Jeep99dad said:


> I love the looks of it and can't wait to see pics as I'm very concerned with size for my wrist.
> Also still having a hard time with double HEVs to be honest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

pm1980 said:


> Thanks for the info! I really hope one will be a side by side with the ch8 so owners can compare the size.


I think you mean the HELBERG CH6! Will do my best!


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

I'll go flat too as I think the dome compromises readability of the dial



Axelay2003 said:


> I tried the high dome with the CH6, but too high for me. I felt like I had a large crystal marble on my wrist. I went flat for CH8.


Using my fingers to type


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I think you mean the HELBERG CH6! Will do my best!


Ha yes that's what I meant


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys and gals, pics are up on oceanic blogspot


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Numbers on the orange part of the bezel insert look washed out. Other than that it looks great, especially on the mesh.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Now I am kind of wishing I had pre-ordered something in that blue... wow. Maybe I can switch my black...


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Any doubts I had about finally going bronze with this watch are gone. 
Wow!
The blue/bronze is going to be smashing!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah, it does look good. It's a prototype so the current bezel insert may not be completely indicative of the final bezel and maybe the clarity of the indices on the final can be improved.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Is the incentive (free strap) for ch6 customers still available?


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Numbers and nearest markers are not separated on the solid bronze bezel. Will you fix it on the final version Clemens?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Man the bronze looks really great. I could see it look fab with the blue dial

The applied indices are super as well. 

I love it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks very. I've. 
Id love to see more "real life" in natural daylight photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

All in all the protos looks really nice !

I thought the bezel and the case itself would be thicker.
But the caseback area has a big part of the total thickness. Looks a bit odd.

I wish the case and the bezel would be thicker.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

These are images of the first prototypes and I have made about 15 improvements to the design. We should get soon new, improved prototypes and all your mentioned issues are already addressed. 



anonsurfer said:


> Numbers on the orange part of the bezel insert look washed out. Other than that it looks great, especially on the mesh.


Correct observation! The sapphire inlays were using a too thin font and therefore the numbers were made a lot smaller than planned in our CAD data. The new inlays will have thicker numbers and more space between the numbers & markers and are in preparation already. As soon as they arrive I will of course make updated product shots.



pm1980 said:


> Is the incentive (free strap) for ch6 customers still available?


Yes, the HORWEEN strap for returning customers is still available.



MiserySword said:


> Numbers and nearest markers are not separated on the solid bronze bezel. Will you fix it on the final version Clemens?


The distance between the numbers and markers on the sapphire inlays and the solid bezel will be increased. The numbers and markers will not touch each other in final product.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

View attachment 2832650
[/QUOTE]

The bronze looks stunning! Tempted to order one even though I already have a full bronze CH6 green dial.

Must resist.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

it seems case and bezel diameter is the same, or is case 43mm and bezel 44mm as announced?

Is dial ceramic? If not, is matt or glossy?

the glass looks really thick what I like


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The dimensions are as announced. Dial is semy glossy, which should fit best to the vintage character of the watch.

Case diameter - 43mm
Bezel diameter - 44mm


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

hmmm, very interesting. I really wanted to see what hue the blue would have and I like it.

So now SS/Blue/ceramic; SS/Blue/SS or Bronze/Blue... difficult decision...


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Question for the bronze bezel will the indices be painted black like on the pre-order page rendering? Or will it look like the prototype with no applied paint


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The bronze bezel was never filled with black paint. The marker are darker in the renderings, because there is light floating into the engraved marker. In result the bezel will be as seen on the prototypes.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I can't wait for this puppy!! With the noted corrections and improvements I think this is gonna be another home run !! I can't wait to put this side by side with the squale 50 atmos. I think the dimensions of the ch8 are gonna be super. 

Awesome job Clemens.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


> I can't wait for this puppy!! With the noted corrections and improvements I think this is gonna be another home run !! I can't wait to put this side by side with the squale 50 atmos. I think the dimensions of the ch8 are gonna be super.
> 
> Awesome job Clemens.


What corrections and improvements?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> What corrections and improvements?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


On the sapphire bezel the font will be thickened so it stands out stronger for the numbers. Also the separation between the numbers and the dots will be greater (on all of them) so they don't crash into each other.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SteamJ said:


> On the sapphire bezel the font will be thickened so it stands out stronger for the numbers. Also the separation between the numbers and the dots will be greater (on all of them) so they don't crash into each other.


Ah. Thanks did I miss one of Clemens' posts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ah. Thanks did I miss one of Clemens' posts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I think he mentioned it a few pages back but it's definitely mentioned in the new prototype post.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Another "affordable hit" from H2O... Clemens has been putting out some stunning units. If lug distance was 24mm...I'd buy it without a doubt. Would like to see a "side by side" comparison between the 6 and the 8 as well...


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

The lug width is 24mm


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

pm1980 said:


> The lug width is 24mm


Ugh... lol. Guess I better hurry; might as well get the "Horween deal" while it's still in effect. Clemens is "killing it" with his latest bronze units these days...


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Ha yeah, the boss lady told me she likes this one better than my ch6 and that I should get it.


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

MiserySword said:


> Numbers and nearest markers are not separated on the solid bronze bezel. Will you fix it on the final version Clemens?
> 
> View attachment 2834058











The green looks different than the one i ordered but i like it


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Your call WIS: bronze/blue or SS/blue?


Using my fingers to type


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

dsvilhena said:


> Your call WIS: bronze/blue or SS/blue?
> 
> Using my fingers to type


I say SS / Blue


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

DITTO


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

I got the SS/Blue, but may order the Bronze/Blue, too. Decisions.....


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Axelay2003 said:


> I got the SS/Blue, but may order the Bronze/Blue, too. Decisions.....


That doesn't help lol.

I got an Bronze/Brown CH6 and am definitely going for blue now. Also got a mesh bracelet so I'm considering SS to match it. In the other hand, I like the bronze stuff, seeing it getting the patina (haven't forced mine). Tough choice!

Used my fingers to type this


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Danny T said:


> I say SS / Blue





Mancuniandragon said:


> DITTO


Ceramic or SS bezel?

Used my fingers to type this


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Short update to the inlays/engraving:

OLD: The numbers were too close to the markers and also the font used on the sapphire was too tiny. 
NOW/CORRECTED: There will be a small gab between the numbers and the markers on both the sapphire bezel inlay and engraved bronze/ss bezel. The font on the sapphire inlay will be made slightly thicker.

The new inlays/bezel are in sample production and as soon as I have the in my hands I will add updated images.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

dsvilhena said:


> Ceramic or SS bezel?
> 
> Used my fingers to type this


I would say ceramic. But if you want a serious tool appearance then SS would be the way.

But if I'm not mistaken I think only the sapphire inlay is available ?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

You could coose between a solid SS bezel or the SS bezel with sapphire inlay.


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Blue SS with SS Bezel


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> These are images of the first prototypes and I have made about 15 improvements to the design. We should get soon new, improved prototypes and all your mentioned issues are already addressed.
> 
> Correct observation! The sapphire inlays were using a too thin font and therefore the numbers were made a lot smaller than planned in our CAD data. The new inlays will have thicker numbers and more space between the numbers & markers and are in preparation already. As soon as they arrive I will of course make updated product shots.
> 
> ...


Hi. Please may you respond my email? My email address is [email protected]

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> You could coose between a solid SS bezel or the SS bezel with sapphire inlay.


Clemens -

Can you please confirm that a switch in dial colour on a pre-ordered watch (black to blue) will be possible after things have settled down a little for you? Thx.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, changing the CH8 dial would be possible AFTER the KALMAR 2 pre-orders has been shipped. Please give me some time to breath.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, changing the CH8 dial would be possible AFTER the KALMAR 2 pre-orders has been shipped. Please give me some time to breath.


Breathing takes secondary priority to watches. Lol. Thanks, no panic on my side at all. Good luck with the Kalmar 2 distribution. :-!


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Danny T said:


> I would say ceramic. But if you want a serious tool appearance then SS would be the way.
> 
> But if I'm not mistaken I think only the sapphire inlay is available ?


I guess I misunderstood and thought it'd be ceramic. Sapphire... Ok, have to find out pros and cons as I don't have any watch with a sapphire inlay.

Thanks to all who responded.

Cheers

Used my fingers to type this


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Axelay2003 said:


> I got the SS/Blue, but may order the Bronze/Blue, too. Decisions.....


I'm bronze with green dial leaning towards blue....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Love the look of the orange, are there any pics of it on the wrist to get a better idea of size (the dimensions don't really help me picture it!)


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

I got the bronze with the green dial. The blue dial, I got with the SS bezel.

Personally, I think bronze and olive green are a better combo. But that's just me.



sirlordcomic said:


> I'm bronze with green dial leaning towards blue....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

Here are my final configs. Was going back and forth on the blue dial one, whether I like it better with chrome or orange hands. Went with the orange to add a pop of color.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Ming-Tzu said:


> Here are my final configs. Was going back and forth on the blue dial one, whether I like it better with chrome or orange hands. Went with the orange to add a pop of color.
> 
> View attachment 2877577
> 
> ...


Excellent choices Sir, exactly what I would choose.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

One final question before pre ordering, in the samples, the lense reflection looked a bit blue, is that a blue tinted AR coating? Or is it a clear ar and it just happens to be a blue reflection?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Crezo said:


> One final question before pre ordering, in the samples, the lense reflection looked a bit blue, is that a blue tinted AR coating? Or is it a clear ar and it just happens to be a blue reflection?


Having other dome crystals from H2O myself they are all clear. The blue reflection you are seeing is the dial colour reflecting.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

When you have a white and a blue lens reflection that means following:

1. White reflection: This reflection comes from the outside of the sapphire front crystal. We never AR coat the outside of the crystal, because the AR could be damaged easily and you will see any finger tip on the AR coating. 

2. Blue reflection: All our domed crystals and most of the flat crystals are blue AR coated from the inside! That´s why you see a blue reflection.

In particular the HELBERG CH8 crystals are BOTH blue AR coated from the inside.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Ah OK, thanks for letting me know. If you don't mind me asking, what was the reasoning for going for blue AR instead of clear? 

For me a blue reflection looks really cheap, so much so it was the only factor that made a certain 3500m watch a no go... Although that looked incredibly blue!

You can barely notice in your pictures so it looks very subtle... Which isn't a deal breaker for me luckily, but I'd love to know your thinking on blue over clear, as I've only ever seen the blue on dirt cheap watches before.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Some prefer it blue, some prefer it clear. You can´t make it right for all.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Is the blue dial the same as CH6 blue dial?


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Some prefer it blue, some prefer it clear. You can´t make it right for all.


Haha, can't say fairer than that I suppose 

Well I've just put my pre-order in so I'm officially or board now! Love the watch, and love the feedback and communication you have with all of us to make us all part of the journey of getting this made.

Now it's just a waiting game! Looking forward to the updates!
Thanks again.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I prefer crystal clear.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

dsvilhena said:


> Your call WIS: bronze/blue or SS/blue?
> 
> Using my fingers to type











Bronze blue. When you can get genuine CuSn8 at a discount...you go for it.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

I think you should go for a greenish tint on the reflection next time. Something along the lines of neon lime would be snazzy...


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

You might want to check out Android watches if you want "snazzy". Not saying this in a demeaning manner. Android does some great cystal tinting and reflective coloring for those who like "different".

My guess would be that Clemens wants to keep his crystal tints minimal and fairly conservative and let the watches do the talking for the most part.



pm1980 said:


> I think you should go for a greenish tint on the reflection next time. Something along the lines of neon lime would be snazzy...


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

I was being sarcastic lol. I am evidently not good at the interwebz humor.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Just the nature of the web and forum posting. I was nt sure if you were serious, a troll, or being humorous so I just posted a vanilla response taking your post at its face value. It is not a big deal either way.

Sometimes a smiley face after a sarcasm or comical response can indicate that the response is indeed to be taken humorously if you want to put that much effort into it!!!!
And , Android really does some amazing dial/crystal reflective colorations. I am a fan!



pm1980 said:


> I was being sarcastic lol. I am evidently not good at the interwebz humor.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Is there any way we can just get a quick side by side picture comparison of the ch6 and ch8?


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

pm1980 said:


> Is there any way we can just get a quick side by side picture comparison of the ch6 and ch8?


Sure,

here ya go......


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Haha I meant in the same picture to really see the size


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I know Clemens is busy delivering a new model. I think you will find the CH6 has a bigger wrist presence due to its case geometry and overall size. The CH8 does have some slimming contours whereas the CH6 has the massive coverage.

Certainly not stating the CH6 is like a 50mm massive Russian Diver but it does have a presence. I have a 7.5 inch wrist circumference.





































The CH8 by comparison has stated dimensions of:


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Ok order placed


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

I've bought an CH6 via paypal. What code I should include in the "apply coupon" field to get the horween strap


Using my fingers to type


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

I put my 4 digit order number from the ch6 confirmation email


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

dsvilhena said:


> I've bought an CH6 via paypal. What code I should include in the "apply coupon" field to get the horween strap
> 
> Using my fingers to type


Sorry, I was trying to apply the code on te wrong field. It must be in the text field on the 1st page. Cheers

Using my fingers to type


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

You must apply the order/invoice no. into the field below the product configurator! Not during checkout!


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok, pulled the trigger. Now the show is with you Mr Clemens Helberg!!!


Using my fingers to type


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Well I hope I did mine right


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Clemens I made an order months ago. How do I make some changes? E.g. Isofrane strap colour and hand colours?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Drop me an email with ORDER ID! 

Please send the email beginning March as I´m currently too much involved into the KALMAR shipments. There is enough time left for the change!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Thats great because Im considering two changes too...thanks


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey Clemens, very curious on the status of this project! Is the price of this watch also raised or is it still the same as it is/was on pre order?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The status remains unchanged.  No real news so far. As soon as I have any free time I will add some wrist shots. 

The pricing in the shop was already raised to the final level, but order could be not be placed for the CH8 right now.


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

I understand that, but suppose the price will stay the same as I pre ordered and im paying in euro's 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Of course is the price for all pre-orders is the old, lower one! The price in the shop right now is for puchase of the CH8 in July for those who did not pre-order.


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Perfect Clemens, thanks! 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry clems, I know you're mega busy, but was just wondering when the final payment for pre-orders is due. Do we get an email reminder when it needs paying?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think the final payment will be requested in May. You will get a email notice when the payment is required.


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> I think the final payment will be requested in May. You will get a email notice when the payment is required.


Hi Clement. Any idea when the new ch6 models will be ship? I order dlc/bronze version last friday when release but still no shipping notice yet 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The HELBERG CH6 models will be shipped from Wednesday onwards. The watches are running currently the 24 hours test.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I think the final payment will be requested in May. You will get a email notice when the payment is required.


Cool, thanks... Just wanted to make sure I didn't miss it


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The status remains unchanged.  No real news so far. As soon as I have any free time I will add some wrist shots.
> 
> The pricing in the shop was already raised to the final level, but order could be not be placed for the CH8 right now.


YES, wrist shots please!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm still honeymooning with my Kalmar v2's but dam man, I wanna see some real life CH8.....End of May was it again as the target completion?


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Danny T said:


> I'm still honeymooning with my Kalmar v2's but dam man, I wanna see some real life CH8.....End of May was it again as the target completion?


Dito... Can't wait to see a wrist shot and see what this looks like in the (or should that be ON the) flesh!!


----------



## stepr (Dec 31, 2014)

@H2O
One Question, which color is the buckle of the ISOfrane strap? In match with the case-color?


----------



## Aus_Reich (Feb 20, 2015)

Counting down the days!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The HELBERG CH6 models will be shipped from Wednesday onwards. The watches are running currently the 24 hours test.


CH6 or CH8 ? We are inside CH8 thread so?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Deepdive said:


> CH6 or CH8 ? We are inside CH8 thread so?


so...let's keep talking about the CH6. lol. They're ALL good. H2O; if they're not the best...they're pretty darn close in the "affordables" category.


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

I emailed about dial color change for CH8, a little late I guess (where did March go!?). Anyone else hear back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

So how we going with those CH8 wristies from a few weeks ago?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Clemens is out on vacation through the 4th, so hopefully soon after he gets back. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I will be looking forward to seeing some additional pics of the CH8, including a wrist shot. |>


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, wrist shots Celmens!!!


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

If he sends me one, I will take some wrist shots for everyone


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

pm1980 said:


> If he sends me one, I will take some wrist shots for everyone


Best send one to me too, just incase your camera battery is dead


----------



## RVP (Feb 4, 2013)

Still waiting for photos...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

OK Clemens, I would be happy to help out and shoot a bunch of new wrist shots for you. :-!

We are all anxiously waiting for more pics.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

I think he's designing the CH17 ;-)


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

^
That's the Damascus steel tourbillon with meteorite dial, right?
Wrist shot please...
😉


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Is there any chance that someone wants to sell he's shares in the preorder?
I'd buy eagerly...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

prezes said:


> Is there any chance that someone wants to sell he's shares in the preorder?
> I'd buy eagerly...


Sure, but will you pay <Dr Evil voice> 1 millllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllion dollars?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m very sorry, but I don´t have a minute left over for a HELBERG CH8 photoshooting. :-(
At the moment I have to catch up with watch assembly and prepare the new ORCA visual product configurator. There will be 4 ORCA visual configurator in total and they require around 800 renderings!!! Each rendering takes around 15-20 minutes and when you do the maths this takes around 16.000 minutes = 266 hours. When you do multitasking during rendering you believe your PC is flashed back into the Intel i386 times, as rendering takes up 100% of all 8 CPU cores.


----------



## brainbug (Aug 5, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m very sorry, but I don´t have a minute left over for a HELBERG CH8 photoshooting. :-(


Too bad, no pictures yet... :-( 
But how about a quick project status? I think, most people are interested in replys of questions like "Are the improvements successful?" or "Is the project timetable within the announcement?". Please consider, that two months without any information about the "watch deal of the year 2015" is a very long time - thank you!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Even a sneaky camera phone phone wrist shot would keep us all happy!! You could even instagram filter the bejeebus out of it if you don't want to show too much without a pro shoot.

Were hungry for ch8 you need to feed us, even a taster would do


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have met my case supplier on the Baselworld and they confirmed the HELBERG CH8 is on time for End June delivery. If it´s earlier it would be great, but can´t promise. 

Handy photos: Sorry, but I´m really not a big fan of bad quality photos.  Maybe in two weeks I will have some more time again.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I have met my case supplier on the Baselworld and they confirmed the HELBERG CH8 is on time for End June delivery. If it´s earlier it would be great, but can´t promise.
> 
> Handy photos: Sorry, but I´m really not a big fan of bad quality photos.  Maybe in two weeks I will have some more time again.


But we'll be starving by then 

Fair enough, I figured it was worth a shot to try and tempt you!

Glad to here we're only a few months away, and looking forward to the final on wrist reveal shots.

Good luck with the renders!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> Handy photos: Sorry, but I´m really not a big fan of bad quality photos.


|> |> |> |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Understandable Clemens. Do what you have to. 
Good luck with all those renderings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

I need a little help here, please. I originally ordered my configuration with the flat crystal, but had Clemens to change my order to the domed crystal after seeing the prototype pics. That is all done. However, I know that there is an extra charge for the domed crystal but I do not know what that charge is and it is no longer listed on the website. Would one of you who originally ordered the domed crystal please check your invoice sheet and tell me what that charge is??? I want to complete my payment to Clemens, but do not have any idea what that should be. Thank you to anyone who can help!!!! I appreciate it very much. (Clemens is very busy with his work, so I am hoping someone here can give me the cost!!)


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

I did drop an email to request a change to dome crystal but no reply yet.

Are we able to make payment for the balance already?

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hamilton923 said:


> I need a little help here, please. I originally ordered my configuration with the flat crystal, but had Clemens to change my order to the domed crystal after seeing the prototype pics. That is all done. However, I know that there is an extra charge for the domed crystal but I do not know what that charge is and it is no longer listed on the website. Would one of you who originally ordered the domed crystal please check your invoice sheet and tell me what that charge is??? I want to complete my payment to Clemens, but do not have any idea what that should be. Thank you to anyone who can help!!!! I appreciate it very much. (Clemens is very busy with his work, so I am hoping someone here can give me the cost!!)


mine shows $69.85 usd.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you, Craustin1!!! I appreciate your help!!! I knew it was in that ballpark, but did not know the exact figure!!|>


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

itranslator said:


> I did drop an email to request a change to dome crystal but no reply yet.
> 
> Are we able to make payment for the balance already?
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


I had to send Clemens several reminders to change mine. He finally sent me a confirmation that it was changed on his system, but would not show up on the website. And, no, he hasn't requested any payments yet...that's probably a couple of months off...but being a senior on fixed income, after I make the initial deposit to secure the watch I want, I sort of make payments along the way on the balance so that it's all paid up by the time the build is complete...it helps my budgeting...but I have to keep track, because sometimes a payment or so is missed in their system, and I just send him all my payment receipts if there's a problem. He probably prefers that you wait until he asks for payment.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m very sorry, but I don´t have a minute left over for a HELBERG CH8 photoshooting. :-(
> At the moment I have to catch up with watch assembly and prepare the new ORCA visual product configurator. There will be 4 ORCA visual configurator in total and they require around 800 renderings!!! Each rendering takes around 15-20 minutes and when you do the maths this takes around 16.000 minutes = 266 hours. When you do multitasking during rendering you believe your PC is flashed back into the Intel i386 times, as rendering takes up 100% of all 8 CPU cores.


No offense Clemens, but I would suggest that if you have time to peruse the forums and reply to posts then you have time to keep to your word and provide one or two glamour shots. Many of us, myself included, have invested in the ch8 preorder and seem to be getting neglected due to other projects. I understand and respect that you are running a business but you surely must also understand the importance of your clientele. There was much excitement at the beginning of this thread, the watch deal of 2015, all the ordering etc. Surely it's not much to ask for a simple photo. I'm sure it would go a long way as I know I would appreciate it.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Sav,

I understand your point very well and will make lots of new photos in the next week. 

Why is time so limited at the moment?
I´m finishing right now 6 (SIX!) visual configurator for the H2O ORCA series incl. their logical programming and the go live date is the 20.04.15 for them. These visual configurators were requested on daily basis by my customers by email and phone, because creating the right ORCA configuration is a headache without any visuals. It took us around 6 months to complete this biggest project and it has my first priority right now.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sav said:


> No offense Clemens, but I would suggest that if you have time to peruse the forums and reply to posts then you have time to keep to your word and provide one or two glamour shots. Many of us, myself included, have invested in the ch8 preorder and seem to be getting neglected due to other projects. I understand and respect that you are running a business but you surely must also understand the importance of your clientele. There was much excitement at the beginning of this thread, the watch deal of 2015, all the ordering etc. Surely it's not much to ask for a simple photo. I'm sure it would go a long way as I know I would appreciate it.


Get a life.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Sav said:


> No offense Clemens, but I would suggest that if you have time to peruse the forums and reply to posts then you have time to keep to your word and provide one or two glamour shots. Many of us, myself included, have invested in the ch8 preorder and seem to be getting neglected due to other projects. I understand and respect that you are running a business but you surely must also understand the importance of your clientele. There was much excitement at the beginning of this thread, the watch deal of 2015, all the ordering etc. Surely it's not much to ask for a simple photo. I'm sure it would go a long way as I know I would appreciate it.


Does it really matter if you get to see the picture today or next week? You will get the watch you ordered so give the man a break


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

The nice thing about doing pre-orders, it really helps you learn patience.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

You guys are Brutal!!!

&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IPA said:


> Does it really matter if you get to see the picture today or next week? You will get the watch you ordered so give the man a break


X2 
Patience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

This is the best part of the pre order. The lull.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

The anticipation is part of the fun of a preorder. It makes it that much more worth it when the FedEx guy arrives at your door. b-)


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Apologies if I seemed rude. I'm just anxious and was very much looking forward to seeing more of the ch8.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Sav said:


> Apologies if I seemed rude. I'm just anxious and was very much looking forward to seeing more of the ch8.


Get back in your box, how dare you! Bloody newby noob boob


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

I got so caught up with everyday events that I forgot about this one, lol. It should be good!


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Axelay2003 said:


> I got so caught up with everyday events that I forgot about this one, lol. It should be good!


Me too. Another great aspect of pre ordering is becoming reinterested.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Axelay2003 said:


> I got so caught up with everyday events that I forgot about this one, lol. It should be good!


Heh, oposite here, LOL, not my case... I check everyday what is new...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh, the "angst" of pre-order... I miss it. LoL!


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Oh, the "angst" of pre-order... I miss it. LoL!


yeaaa, I now understand what that is. I am checking few times per day but what bothers me even further is that I am trying to satisfy that "angst" by buying more readily available watches in the meantime.

It is expensive to wait.

I want my it to end, pleaseee... or maybe not.:-d. I truly fear that Orca configurator, it could eat up my summer vacation.

And on the topic, we wait for the wristshots...here it goes again:rodekaart, no, no, no, dont kill me:-x, I just need to feed my "angst".


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Ivo P said:


> yeaaa, I now understand what that is. I am checking few times per day but what bothers me even further is that I am trying to satisfy that "angst" by buying more readily available watches in the meantime.
> 
> It is expensive to wait.
> 
> ...


The "pre-order" is supposed to SAVE you money man! LoL...


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> and it has my first priority right now.


Don't you mean getting the ocean time k2's out is first priority? 

I jest. Well, sort of..

Played around with the new configurator today, it's great! Orca was definitely needing that. Love the Torpedo case as well. Guess I'll have to add that to my bill too lol


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

New signs of life from the HELBERG CH8 production progress:

1. BEZEL: I was not satisfied with the teethes of the prototype bezels, because the teethes were not even enough. I have a very requirement for consistency and my aim is to get the absolutely best I could get from my supplier. Normally the teethes on bezels are wire cut, eroded or pressed, but this time every single of the 120 teeths is milled on CNC machine, which will take much more time and money, but the result is TOP NOTCH! 
Yesterday I have got the bezel and I have never handled a better finished one. So this point greatly improved over the already not bad prototype bezel. 

1.1. BEZEL Lume: The lume on the SS bezel is just WOW! Never seen a better lumed solid SS bezel. I´m sure you are satisfied!

2. DIAL: I have received also the final dial samples for production approval. Also here the quality is superb and the lume is WOW with same intensity as the solid SS bezel. Very thick, very straight lume blocks, perfectly aligned with the chromed marker. In this price range I´m sure it´s exceptional! 

3. Case: Very nice finished, great crown and bezel action. With the crown on 4 you won´t feel the crown when wearing the watch. Maybe the most comfortable watch to wear in my line up.

4. Case back: The fully polished case back locks and wears great because of the smooth surface. You won´t get annoyed by sharp case back engraving.

Sorry for maybe sounding too enthusiastic, but in my personal opinion the HELBERG CH8 turns out to be WOW. All my requested tiny improvements are included into the final production and and in result the built quality is even further enhanced compared for example to the CH6, which was made by the same case manufacturer (we use three case companies and always decide project by project the best supplier). 

5. Crystal
One improvement was decided today together with my crystal supplier for the HELBERG CH8 front sapphire crystal: 
We are sourcing the crystal directly from the specialized crystal manufacturer and not through our case manufacturer, which would be the usual way. I would like to always have maximum control about my supply chain and after many test productions I have chosen mine, which is absolutely first class. 
To reduce the reflections of the 4mm crystal as much as possible we are not using the usual 1x or 2x AR coating. For the HELBERG CH8 4mm crystal we have chosen 8x AR coating, which is reducing the reflections to the absolute technical minimum. 

I know pure text is nothing worth without any images, but I don´t have time to assemble the new CH8 case right now (but in next week they will be made!). The changes are not so obvious that it could be seen in a low resolution image, but I´m sure when you have the CH8 in your hands and compare against watches with 4-5 times the price you won´t see any quality difference justifying any price difference.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> New signs of life from the HELBERG CH8 production progress:
> 
> 1. BEZEL: I was not satisfied with the teethes of the prototype bezels, because the teethes were not even enough. I have a very requirement for consistency and my aim is to get the absolutely best I could get from my supplier. Normally the teethes on bezels are wire cut, eroded or pressed, but this time every single of the 120 teeths is milled on CNC machine, which will take much more time and money, but the result is TOP NOTCH!
> Yesterday I have got the bezel and I have never handled a better finished one. So this point greatly improved over the already not bad prototype bezel.
> ...


Great to hear some updates, and sounds like you're obsessed by the tiny details - my kinda thinking 

Can't wait for the photos and the eventual final thing! Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Clemens, this is great information. I take pride in owning Helberg & H2O watches when I know you go to these extents to control the high quality in your watches.

I am really looking forward to having the CH8 strapped on my wrist. |> |>


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

I can't wait. Really looking forward to seeing how the Blue/orange will look.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow! Indeed. Your high expectations from suppliers and QC should take the CH8 to all new level of quality/price ratio! Can't wait to wear mine. Thanks for the update!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow! Indeed. Your high expectations from suppliers and QC should take the CH8 to all new level of quality/price ratio! Can't wait to wear mine. Thanks for the update!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Dibs!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CGSshorty said:


> Dibs!


 I literally LOL'd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I literally LOL'd
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I hope you ordered a blue one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CGSshorty said:


> I hope you ordered a blue one.


I did 

You didn't preorder??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I did
> 
> You didn't preorder??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I didn't. I'm still happy with my CH6 so I showed some restraint.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I guess I'll be right again regarding watch deal of 2015 after reading Clemens' update above


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Darn, this makes me wish I had snagged two instead of just one. If only I could go back and snag the second...I suppose I will be okay with just one


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Danny T said:


> I guess I'll be right again regarding watch deal of 2015 after reading Clemens' update above


Looking forward to this one for sure. Or these ones I guess I should say. 
Now he's just got to figure out another watch deal of the year for 2016!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe we should better call the HELBERG CH8 the "watch deal of the first half of 2015" to leave some space for another opportunity in the second half of 2015.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Looking forward to my black/blk,org.
And Blue/SS.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Maybe we should better call the HELBERG CH8 the "watch deal of the first half of 2015" to leave some space for another opportunity in the second half of 2015.


Can you just call Visa and set up a VIP points card with them towards H20 products after you collect a certain amount of points ??

And make it retroactive for purchases since H20 started lol


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Danny T said:


> Can you just call Visa and set up a VIP points card with them towards H20 products after you collect a certain amount of points ??
> 
> And make it retroactive for purchases since H20 started lol


I know what you mean Danny. Geesh, I should just setup my direct deposit right into a Helberg/H2O account. I bet there are several more very interesting things coming from Clemens this year. ;-)


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Clemens, 

Any news on the ch10? 

Loving that California bezel and the renderings which you posted back in Feb. 

Thanks!


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Maybe we should better call the HELBERG CH8 the "watch deal of the first half of 2015" to leave some space for another opportunity in the second half of 2015.


Am I sensing a CH9 coming up?


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

IPA said:


> Am I sensing a CH9 coming up?


Ch9 has been skipped... Because ch10 is so damn good it demanded 2 model numbers


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Crezo said:


> Ch9 has been skipped... Because ch10 is so damn good it demanded 2 model numbers


Ch10 seriously looks awesome. 
44mm, interchangeable bezel, sandwich dial modern pilot. Very exciting indeed.


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Clemens, having read all that I'm in a grief that I haven't done the preorder 
Will all the models be available in a regular sales? Or they (some of them) have sold out?
Regular price is the one we can see on your website?


Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The pre-order will be delivered until latest end June. As soon as this is finished the HELBERG CH8 will become available in the shop. To make my life less complicated I may offer only fixed configurations for dial + handset + crystal based on the purchasing QTY of the pre-order. The bezel configuration could be chosen by customer. This procedure will reduce the delivery time of the orders to a minimum, because I will have those configurations in stock. The price in the shop is the already increased price for the standard configuration with the flat crystal and solid bezel. Domed crystal and sapphire inlay will increase that price in the shop.

Also for the future I will shorten the pre-order time to max. 3 months. So you better decide quite early to join or to ship my pre-orders. And the next pre-order start I can see already easily on the horizont.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The pre-order will be delivered until latest end June. As soon as this is finished the HELBERG CH8 will become available in the shop. To make my life less complicated I may offer only fixed configurations for dial + handset + crystal based on the purchasing QTY of the pre-order. The bezel configuration could be chosen by customer. This procedure will reduce the delivery time of the orders to a minimum, because I will have those configurations in stock. The price in the shop is the already increased price for the standard configuration with the flat crystal and solid bezel. Domed crystal and sapphire inlay will increase that price in the shop.
> 
> Also for the future I will shorten the pre-order time to max. 3 months. So you better decide quite early to join or to ship my pre-orders. And the next pre-order start I can see already easily on the horizont.


Next Preorder? More info soon?


----------



## Driver.8 (Dec 16, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> The pre-order will be delivered until latest end June. As soon as this is finished the HELBERG CH8 will become available in the shop. To make my life less complicated I may offer only fixed configurations for dial + handset + crystal based on the purchasing QTY of the pre-order. The bezel configuration could be chosen by customer. This procedure will reduce the delivery time of the orders to a minimum, because I will have those configurations in stock. The price in the shop is the already increased price for the standard configuration with the flat crystal and solid bezel. Domed crystal and sapphire inlay will increase that price in the shop.
> 
> Also for the future I will shorten the pre-order time to max. 3 months. So you better decide quite early to join or to ship my pre-orders. And the next pre-order start I can see already easily on the horizont.


Hmmmm.... well in that case I guess I'd better just HOPE that the black dial with date window, orange minute hand hand-set, domed crystal, and orange/black bezel was a popular choice as I've decided I NEED that model in my collection (and I missed the pre-order!). I'm going to be immensely disappointed if that combination is not available when this model is available in the shop online.

Any chance of guaranteeing that particular combination will be available please, Clemens? Please, please, pretty please?


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Driver.8 said:


> Hmmmm.... well in that case I guess I'd better just HOPE that the black dial with date window, orange minute hand hand-set, domed crystal, and orange/black bezel was a popular choice as I've decided I NEED that model in my collection (and I missed the pre-order!). I'm going to be immensely disappointed if that combination is not available when this model is available in the shop online.
> 
> Any chance of guaranteeing that particular combination will be available please, Clemens? Please, please, pretty please?


Ive got that ordered in flat crystal... And if the ch10 pre order comes out before this arrives then you've got dibs on it 

If Clems gives us a few more months to save after this gets shipped then I'm kepping it though


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

mekenical said:


> Next Preorder? More info soon?


..... Mekenical, I'm hoping the next preorder isn't anytime too soon. My wallet needs to recover from four different preorders with watch companies including the Helberg CH8 and the H2O Torpedo. :-d


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> ..... Mekenical, I'm hoping the next preorder isn't anytime too soon. My wallet needs to recover from four different preorders with watch companies including the Helberg CH8 and the H2O Torpedo. :-d


Clemens is really knocking out some amazing pieces, I know what you mean, I'll probably like it too.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Luckily for me the girlfriend is buying me the CH10. And that will be the last watch purchase for a looooong time


----------



## Aus_Reich (Feb 20, 2015)

For those that paid the 40%, when will the second payment be due? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Aus_Reich said:


> For those that paid the 40%, when will the second payment be due?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Clems said end of this month or next month. We'll all get an email if you've paid the first part though.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Clemens, I guess we're all wanting for some time between preorders/releases.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

New wrist shots yet??


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> New wrist shots yet??


Nope


----------



## brainbug (Aug 5, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> I know pure text is nothing worth without any images, but I don´t have time to assemble the new CH8 case right now (but in next week they will be made!).


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Amazing Work....Clemens just keeps hitting them out of the ball park!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Does anyone know what date this is meant to be completed by?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mojojojo said:


> Does anyone know what date this is meant to be completed by?


 he answered that a few posts above

Preorders in June

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> he answered that a few posts above
> 
> Preorders in June
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Cool, thanks.

Oh, and token bump in the hope of those seeing those pics. Feed the beast, Clemens. Nom nom nom


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi,

I was wondering if there is still time to make a small change to my pre order? I would like to change the handset.

Thanks


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The HELBERG CH8 assembly instructions were already given to my assembly company. Configuration changes are impossible now. Sorry for that, but there was a long between the closing of the pre-order and today.


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

My emails were not responded to sadly but maybe the msg got through .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> The HELBERG CH8 assembly instructions were already given to my assembly company. Configuration changes are impossible now. Sorry for that, but there was a long between the closing of the pre-order and today.


Does that mean they're being assembled right now!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

pbj204 said:


> Does that mean they're being assembled right now!
> 
> View attachment 4053602


I would imagine so, as the delivery is supposed to begin the end of June. I am looking forward to it. Hopefully sooner rather than later!!!


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

pm1980 said:


> And that will be the last watch purchase for a looooong time


Hahaha! I tell myself that all the time!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello Clemens...any update on the delivery of the CH8??? Just curious and a bit anxious!!!! LOL!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Hamilton923 said:


> Hello Clemens...any update on the delivery of the CH8??? Just curious and a bit anxious!!!! LOL!!! Thanks!!!


Hes out of his office until the 27th.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Hopefully, there will be some units "flipping" early... Didn't get in on the pre-order. :'(


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

I am sure there will be plenty that get flipped. I will most likely flip mine as I fear it might wear a bit big.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

anonsurfer said:


> I am sure there will be plenty that get flipped. I will most likely flip mine as I fear it might wear a bit big.


I had two CH6s. I flipped then because of the case size, not so much the L2L. This CH8 has a better dimension for my taste and I think it will look just fine on my wrist.


----------



## ImRickGrimes (Apr 29, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> The status remains unchanged.  No real news so far. As soon as I have any free time I will add some wrist shots.
> 
> The pricing in the shop was already raised to the final level, but order could be not be placed for the CH8 right now.


Did I miss these wrist shots?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The ch8 has gone quiet over here. The Kalmar OT and CH10 are getting all the attention lol . 

Let's bring it back over here ! 

I've made some room in my watch box for this puppy right beside my CH6. 

Clemens when do you anticipate the first batch of watches to arrive from the factory?


----------



## McG713 (Sep 3, 2014)

Agreed, missed out and really wanted one


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

McG713 said:


> Agreed, missed out and really wanted one


I checked and I can't believe ordering is closed. Maybe Clemens will reopen the ordering once the initial pre orders ship out.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

McG713 said:


> Agreed, missed out and really wanted one





Axelay2003 said:


> I checked and I can't believe ordering is closed. Maybe Clemens will reopen the ordering once the initial pre orders ship out.


I would imagine so. If the CH6 is any indication then it'll be available for order after the initial release.


----------



## King Beremy (Sep 3, 2014)

I really regret not getting in on the pre-order. I love my CH6. It's been flawless. I'm kinda hoping for a limited edition CH8 with a DLC case.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

King Beremy said:


> I really regret not getting in on the pre-order. I love my CH6. It's been flawless. I'm kinda hoping for a limited edition CH8 with a DLC case.


If the pre ordered CH8 is as good on paper as in the flesh, I will definitely get a DLC version if Clemens decides to do a small run.


----------



## BillPreston (Apr 29, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Hi Sav,
> 
> I understand your point very well and will make lots of new photos in the next week.


It has been one looooooooooooooooooooong week


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

BillPreston said:


> It has been one looooooooooooooooooooong week


Yeah... come on Clemens where are those pics?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I am like yea, um... Which one is the CH8 again?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I keep forgetting about this one. Dead thread, no photos...
Weird actually. I have lost interest slowly but 
I am also worried about the size on this one so can't wait to finally get it and see it in the metal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## brainbug (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I think we will see an update after the end of this week. Once the OT Kalmars are shipped out we should see a nice CH8 thread revival.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Here is the blue and the green, I think I preordered these, somehow they are starting to look dated, and I haven't even received them..


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Axelay2003 said:


> I checked and I can't believe ordering is closed. Maybe Clemens will reopen the ordering once the initial pre orders ship out.


The HELBERG CH8 will be available again after the pre-order were delivered. I have to focus first on the existing orders, but will have a limited QTY left over from the pre-order. A second production run is not planned for 2015/2016.



Brendan27 said:


> Yeah... come on Clemens where are those pics?


 I know I´m to lazy with new photos! Let me first deliver the KALMAR 2 in this week and than new images will be made. Phtoshooting and dust removal takes always a long time and I´m not a fan to show a fast done wrist shot.



Craustin1 said:


> I am like yea, um... Which one is the CH8 again?






Danny T said:


> I think we will see an update after the end of this week. Once the OT Kalmars are shipped out we should see a nice CH8 thread revival.


How could you know that? Are we bond together? 



Craustin1 said:


> Here is the blue and the green, I think I preordered these, somehow they are starting to look dated, and I haven't even received them..
> 
> View attachment 4192810


Well, this looks very similar to the SMART watch I have in mind with 8-core CPU, 4GB RAM and 64GB internal storage. The high resolution 1920x1080pixel AMOLED screen will give near analog feeling with buttersmooth running hands and the OS boot selection between Apple OS 11 and Android 5.2 will give you all choices. The pressure sensors in the 1000M WR dive smart watch will show you the diving depth in analog and digital with an accuracy of 5cm. Even under water the pulse could be measured through the neoprene suit and the telephone funtion will work up to 30m depth.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Well, this looks very similar to the SMART watch I have in mind with 8-core CPU, 4GB RAM and 64GB internal storage. The high resolution 1920x1080pixel AMOLED screen will give near analog feeling with buttersmooth running hands and the OS boot selection between Apple OS 11 and Android 5.2 will give you all choices. The pressure sensors in the 1000M WR dive smart watch will show you the diving depth in analog and digital with an accuracy of 5cm. Even under water the pulse could be measured through the neoprene suit and the telephone funtion will work up to 30m depth.


Will it be made in bronze?!?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> I know I´m to lazy with new photos! Let me first deliver the KALMAR 2 in this week and than new images will be made. Phtoshooting and dust removal takes always a long time and I´m not a fan to show a fast done wrist shot.


OK Clemens, just ship me the watches and I will shoot all the wrist shots for you. ;-) b-)


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Well, this looks very similar to the SMART watch I have in mind with 8-core CPU, 4GB RAM and 64GB internal storage. The high resolution 1920x1080pixel AMOLED screen will give near analog feeling with buttersmooth running hands and the OS boot selection between Apple OS 11 and Android 5.2 will give you all choices. The pressure sensors in the 1000M WR dive smart watch will show you the diving depth in analog and digital with an accuracy of 5cm. Even under water the pulse could be measured through the neoprene suit and the telephone funtion will work up to 30m depth.


You forgot about the lasers and grappling hooks that fire out from the watch. =)


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Soulspawn said:


> You forgot about the lasers and grappling hooks that fire out from the watch. =)


That's for preorders


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

Good night, Clemens.
Earlier, I wrote to you on mail but no reply received. Please if there is a possibility to change the configuration please. Maybe someone wants my configuration.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Damn, thread revived from the dead and no new pictures.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

pbj204 said:


> Damn, thread revived from the dead and no new pictures.
> 
> View attachment 4255082


Apparently CH10 took all the attention over.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Yeah I'd really hoped we would have seen some real life pictures by now, especially since I thought the watches would be shipping soon.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

dsvilhena said:


> Apparently CH10 took all the attention over.


For now, lol.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Man with all the hoopla around the OT Kalmar and CH10, poor CH8 is a bit neglected.......but I predict that once Clemens injects a peek of one that it will resurrect it like the second coming lol


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

As the KALMAR 2 Oceanictime is now more or less in a "normal" state I will have more time left over for the HELBERG CH8. Always need some project to fill up my 7day/80-hour working week. 

I´m currently in the progress to determine the delivery timing of the HELBERG CH8. I think I could give you a good estimate by the end of this week. There is a possibility to receive the watches by the end of this month, so that the CH8 gets shipped from beginning of the next month. 

We have had in the time since the last prototype some improvements on the quality of the watch and its manufacturing process, because I´m was very keen to get the best possible result.

Bezel teethes: 
Normally bezel teethes are stamped or roughly cutted out of the material. You often see some kind of vertical lines inside the teethes. In result the teethes are not 100% even when you look at them in bright light. Therefore I changed for the 180 bezel teethes to a much more expensive CNC method to cut them out: All 180x teethes are cut separately in 180x milling steps on a CNC machine from the bezel. In result the teethes are 100% even and could be perfectly polished. Never had a bezel in my hand with better cutted teethes and it keeps up with any comparison. 

Inlay: 
Only the orange print on the inlays gave my manufacturer some headaches. This has been solved now and the inlays look great.

Overall the HELBERG CH8 will be outstanding quality in relation to its price point. The CH6 was already great, but the CH8 will top that quality level again.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> As the KALMAR 2 Oceanictime is now more or less in a "normal" state I will have more time left over for the HELBERG CH8. Always need some project to fill up my 7day/80-hour working week.
> 
> I´m currently in the progress to determine the delivery timing of the HELBERG CH8. I think I could give you a good estimate by the end of this week. There is a possibility to receive the watches by the end of this month, so that the CH8 gets shipped from beginning of the next month.
> 
> ...


Good news!!! Thanks, Clemens...sounds like a winner to me...really looking forward to receiving the CH8!!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just went out in the garden to make a few wristshots of the prototypes. The final bezels have the wider gap between the marker and the numbers!


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Oooh baby, that's what I'm talking about


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> Just went out in the garden to make a few wristshots of the prototypes. The final bezels have the wider gap between the marker and the numbers!


WOW!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

ds800 said:


> Good night, Clemens.
> Earlier, I wrote to you on mail but no reply received. Please if there is a possibility to change the configuration please. Maybe someone wants my configuration.


Sorry, but changes are absolutely impossible at this stage and the assembly preparations already started.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Can't wait to get that on my wrist


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

And there you have it!

Winner 

Winner

chicken

Dinner!!

Further manufacturing improvements made without the add'l cost 

How's that for a bonus !


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Maybe it was because I was so enamored of the bronze, I didn't see any other bezel options other than the Orange/white for the SS version. DAMN!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

This is my first Helberg but I never had a single doubt about what to expect as far as quality from what I've seen and these pictures make me even happier about getting one on order.


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Just went out in the garden to make a few wristshots of the prototypes. The final bezels have the wider gap between the marker and the numbers!


Hi Clemens. Can i check which buckle design will the ch8 come with?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Another winner. Thanks Mr. Helberg


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

22mm H2O/HELBERG CNC buckle with 8mm tongue /compatible with Isofrane


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Man, this is my style and size! Love it!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Clemens

Will separate bezels be available on the website , as I have ordered the black/orange but having seen the pictures would also like to be able to swap the bezel some times to all black as well ?

cheers


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Clemens you have done it again!! Great looking watch, can't wait to get on my wrist.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

FINNALY!!! And it's been well worth the wait from those pics! Looks killer, super excited to finally see it in the flesh. Although the orange I ordered looks super bright and tasty... That stainless bezel looks sooo nice too. Really hoping there is an option to buy additional bezels for this.

Thanks for taking the time to get these shots!


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Sorry, but changes are absolutely impossible at this stage and the assembly preparations already started.


Bad, very bad. It would be possible inform in advance how in the project СН - 6

Many people do not have time to change the configuration. Maybe somebody's configuration coincides with my desires and she ceased to please him, and my more with someone else, can make an exchange at the stage the delivery ?

CASE BRONZE 
ISOFRANE BLUE - *Change to ORANGE*
BEZEL BRONZE SOLID
DIAL DIAL BLUE
HANDSET HANDSET CHROMED - *Change to ORANGE*
SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL DOMED CRYSTAL

P.S. Will the resumes its production СН-6 bronze ?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

WINNER! My config but with date window 

Looks AWE-SOME!


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

ds800 said:


> Bad, very bad. It would be possible inform in advance how in the project СН - 6
> 
> Many people do not have time to change the configuration. Maybe somebody's configuration coincides with my desires and she ceased to please him, and my more with someone else, can make an exchange at the stage the delivery ?
> 
> ...


These are made to order, so at some point you've got to have a cutoff for changes in order to get the product out. There was a decently long preorder time for people to decide what they wanted.

And you can't expect the manufacturer to play matchmaker with other customers for a watch you ordered and then decided you didn't want in that configuration.


----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crezo said:


> FINNALY!!! And it's been well worth the wait from those pics! Looks killer, super excited to finally see it in the flesh. Although the orange I ordered looks super bright and tasty... That stainless bezel looks sooo nice too. Really hoping there is an option to buy additional bezels for this.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to get these shots!


Yeah I love that stainless bezel too and wishing I'd ordered it but I'm sure I'll be well happy with the orange one. 
Thanks for the great pictures Clemens. Can't wait for the watch.


----------



## Aus.Reich (May 1, 2015)

I regret not getting an additional one in bronze. o|


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Aus.Reich said:


> I regret not getting an additional one in bronze. o|


+1. I had a hunch this line will be outstanding.


----------



## wongcheok (Jul 18, 2010)

ds800 said:


> Bad, very bad. It would be possible inform in advance how in the project СН - 6
> 
> Many people do not have time to change the configuration. Maybe somebody's configuration coincides with my desires and she ceased to please him, and my more with someone else, can make an exchange at the stage the delivery ?
> 
> ...


Sometimes I wonder how people muster up the guts to post things like this. Bad, very bad.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Might be google translate^


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Outstanding it is.......


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


>


Hey... I see my watch! :-!


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> Hey... I see my watch! :-!


hmmm, no offense meant but I like mine more


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Any more updates?


----------



## brainbug (Aug 5, 2006)

...nope - waiting for Clemens Helberg:



H2O Watch said:


> I´m currently in the progress to determine the delivery timing of the HELBERG CH8. I think I could give you a good estimate by the end of this week. There is a possibility to receive the watches by the end of this month, so that the CH8 gets shipped from beginning of the next month.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Pics look great!


----------



## McG713 (Sep 3, 2014)

Would love it if that happened but doubtful. It was a helluva deal.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Bronze/Olive dial looking pretty sexy.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

I went for blue dial, orange hands and black orange bezel but after seeing the photo's i have requested to purchase a black bezel so i can mix it up.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, the pictures look great !! I'm really getting excited now. And I too also wish I would have ordered a second one in bronze as well.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

The bronze looks great but for some reason the SS pics leave me underwhelmed (I ordered SS).


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

anonsurfer said:


> The bronze looks great but for some reason the SS pics leave me underwhelmed (I ordered SS).


SS with sapphire bezel? Personally I think the solid SS bezel and solid bronze bezel look amazing. Not to fond of the sapphire bezel insert on this model for some reason.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

I wonder if these are getting boxed up for shipment soon.
Excited to see it on the wrist!
Happy father's day.

Respect


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Justaminute said:


> I wonder if these are getting boxed up for shipment soon.
> Excited to see it on the wrist!
> Happy father's day.
> 
> Respect


Clemens said if all goes to sched he would receive the first batch/batches in the last week of June and would start shipping the first week of July.


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

Has anyone been asked for their second payment yet? I have not so I was just curious.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Danny T said:


> Clemens said if all goes to sched he would receive the first batch/batches in the last week of June and would start shipping the first week of July.


Right around the corner


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Tickythebull said:


> I went for blue dial, orange hands and black orange bezel but after seeing the photo's i have requested to purchase a black bezel so i can mix it up.


Exactly what I pre-ordered. Go University of Florida Gators!


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

The bad news in all this is a just decided to vacation for a week starting early July, wish I had it in time! Such a big problem


----------



## AusReich (Jun 22, 2015)

winwood said:


> Has anyone been asked for their second payment yet? I have not so I was just curious.


 I haven't been asked either, so you're not the only one.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Friends!

Today I would like to give you the latest update on the HELBERG CH8. As you surely know it´s always difficult to estimate 9 month ahead the exact delivery time for a watch production as many supplier are involved and H2O is just a very small star in the watch industry. We have made during the prototyping stages several improvements to the design of the watch and increased the watch quality in several and also tiny aspects. Two major improvements is the 8x AR coating (standard is 1x or 2x AR coating) of the sapphire crystal and the CNC cutting of each of the 180 bezel teethes. Even though my production costs raised at the end by nearly 12% the pre-order price was not increased. 

Schedule:
We are quite good in time. 

We will start the test assembly of the HELBERG CH8 in the beginning of the next week. If everything is fine and the last part is arriving end of this month we will start with the assembly of the SS model by the end of the first week in July. All watches will be WR tested, individually regulated and checked for two days on a watchwinder to ensure the movement is running perfectly. In case all shipments are passing the EU custom inspections without any delays the first shipment to you could start in the week of July 20th.

Even though I´m doing my best it will be impossible to deliver the HELBERG CH8 all at the same time! Final assembly of the watch with strap, completing the watch box and Fedex shipping paper preparation is consuming a lot of time. I´m expecting the shipping of all HELBERG CH8 will be completed within 3-4 weeks.

Final Payment:
If you have not paid the invoice in full you will receive from the beginning of the next week onwards the payment request email for the final payment by email.

In future I will have to reduce the workload on my side which is resulting from too many possible configurations inside the visual product configurators. Instead I will offer the HELBERG CH8 only in fixed configurations inside our online store.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the update Clemens! 

Regards Phil


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you for the update. Can't wait to see it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Clemens, can you post pics for us when the parts arrive and assembly starts? The CH8 fever will start soon and most of us have been waiting patiently.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thong07 said:


> Clemens, can you post pics for us when the parts arrive and assembly starts? The CH8 fever will start soon and most of us have been waiting patiently.


Even though it'd be nice, I'd much rather he spend his time on on assembly, QC, shipping and the CH10 project.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Even though it'd be nice, I'd much rather he spend his time on on assembly, QC, shipping and the CH10 project.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


yes exactly *AND* add kalmar 2 and OT kalmar bezels to eshop as promised


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Brilliant, buys me some extra time, as a brand new shiny watch arriving the same week as I've had to spend a fortune moving house would not impress the misses 

A quick note on delivery, I'm moving house in 4 days, for the shipping will.it be fine to go to my new address if it's updated on paypal before I make the final payment?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Even though it'd be nice, I'd much rather he spend his time on on assembly, QC, shipping and the CH10 project.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


And the MARLIN !!!


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Deepdive said:


> OT kalmar bezels to eshop as promised


I must have missed this, but really like the sounds of it!


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

I keep checking the website for the K2 bezels added to the accessories, but not there yet... 

Hope soon!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Crezo said:


> Brilliant, buys me some extra time, as a brand new shiny watch arriving the same week as I've had to spend a fortune moving house would not impress the misses
> 
> A quick note on delivery, I'm moving house in 4 days, for the shipping will.it be fine to go to my new address if it's updated on paypal before I make the final payment?


Yes, we will send to the Paypal address from the second payment.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, we will send to the Paypal address from the second payment.


Ah great stuff, thanks for confirming!! Will make a great moving in present (to myself)


----------



## brainbug (Aug 5, 2006)

Does anyone gotten the final invoice in the meantime?


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Nope


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I will start with sending out the final invoices this weekend.  So don´t worry, as promised I was waiting until last moment.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Any chance it get delivered by early Aug? 
CH6 miss my birthday last year and hopefully CH8 will arrive before

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Woo hoo slowly slowly catchy monkey


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Heads up...I received my final payment notice this morning. All paid up. 

Clemens says the watches will start shipping the end of this month (July) and take 2-3 weeks to complete all shipping due to the large number of orders.

Looking forward to getting the CH8 on my wrist for the summer. |>


----------



## AusReich (Jun 22, 2015)

Just made my final payment! I can almost taste it!


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

Haven't received my final payment notice yet but I'm sure it's coming!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Received my final invoice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I had paid 100% upfront so all set but delays now take delivery schedule during the exact period I am out of the country for 3 weeks :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I had paid 100% upfront so all set but delays now take delivery schedule during the exact period I am out of the country for 3 weeks :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Have it sent to me I'll give it a good temporary home


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Received invoice and payment made. Yeah!

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Clemens, I received my "final" payment invoice and have paid it as per your PayPal bill. However, I did send you an email with regard to it. Please check your email from T Pitts in USA. Thank you.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

All paid up and eagerly waiting the posty... Not sure I can manage a months wait now  awesome job Clems, and I think you need a short break to relax after pumping out all these different models one after another!


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Same here, paid the full amount, cant wait to wear this beast!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Paypal invoice received. Final payment done !

Now the last bit .........

Regards,


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone recall what the standard strap was for the CH8? The configurator has been taken down and there is nothing in my order info from last October.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I believe it's an ostrich leather strap.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> I believe it's an ostrich leather strap.


That does ring a <vague> bell. Thanks!


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Anyone recall what the standard strap was for the CH8? The configurator has been taken down and there is nothing in my order info from last October.


As far as I can remember it was a Maddog ostrich skin strap on H2o buckle......


----------



## ondmtn (Dec 2, 2010)

Has shipping started this week?


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

ondmtn said:


> Has shipping started this week?


See below;



H2O Watch said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> Today I would like to give you the latest update on the HELBERG CH8. As you surely know it´s always difficult to estimate 9 month ahead the exact delivery time for a watch production as many supplier are involved and H2O is just a very small star in the watch industry. We have made during the prototyping stages several improvements to the design of the watch and increased the watch quality in several and also tiny aspects. Two major improvements is the 8x AR coating (standard is 1x or 2x AR coating) of the sapphire crystal and the CNC cutting of each of the 180 bezel teethes. Even though my production costs raised at the end by nearly 12% the pre-order price was not increased.
> 
> ...


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

So I'm assuming there's many like me who have not received the final PayPal invoice?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I don´t think so!  All should have received the final invoice already. Please drop me an email to resend the final invoice.


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> I don´t think so!  All should have received the final invoice already. Please drop me an email to resend the final invoice.


Ok thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Any updates Clemens? When will bronze CH8 start shipping?


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I had paid 100% upfront so all set but delays now take delivery schedule during the exact period I am out of the country for 3 weeks :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Brice, just redirect the shipment to my place.

I'll gladly park them along side my own until your return...

and paying the ransom


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Based on Clemens post on the most recent news as quoted above.....

SS models will be assembled first with first initial shpmt starting 07.20.15 IF EU customs and manufacturd parts all arrive as planned.

There were many many SS models purchased based on response on this forum alone.

So, given that Clemens stated most of the shipments should be completed by 4-5 weeks. That means, to me, that the bronze pieces should be in or greedy lil hands by early September or maybe, just maybe slightly sooner, if all goes perfectly.

Realistically, I would be satisfied with mid t o late September delivery. Some delays are inevitable with a project o f this size.



MiserySword said:


> Any updates Clemens? When will bronze CH8 start shipping?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I wouldn´t be so pessimistic.  I hopefully have shipped out all watches until mid of August. Please don´t nail me down on a specific day, but surely it will not take that long.

Which straps could you expect in your package?

1. Standard Strap: 
Black Ostrich strap made by the Austrian strap maker MADDOG. This strap is bundled with every single watch and will be equipped with the HELBERG CHC buckle incl. the 8mm tongue in case material. The buckle could be attached to the ISOFRANE straps as well! 

2. Incentive Strap for Returning Customer: 
Genuine Brown Horween strap without buckle, but the buckle from the standard Ostrich strap fits to the HORWEEN strap.

3. Strap for Full Payment: 
If you have made a full payment when placing your order you will receive additional a black canvas strap incl. pre-v SS buckle.

4. Original Isofrane rubber strap: If you ordered the original ISOFRANE strap during pre-order it will be included as well. 

Here is a photo of the final straps incl. the SS HELBERG CNC buckle:


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

I vaguely remember you may offer an option to get SS mesh to go with CH8? Or had that been shelved?

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! Those straps will look great!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The HELBERG 24mm mesh could be ordered inside our store. The clasp will have the H sign engraved, but as far as I remember only 9x are left in stock.
HELBERG Mesharmband / 24mm - Metallarmbänder - Armbänder & Schließen

Even better looks in my opinion the H2O mesh, because it´s using a FLAT mesh and looks really great: 
H2O Mesharmband / 24mm - Metallarmbänder - Armbänder & Schließen


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

I already have the Helberg mesh from my previous CH6 order. 
Possible to include the H20 mesh in my order without additional shipping charge? Might push me to get one or I might just sick to the current mesh.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry, but impossible. The shop system will handle this always as new order and applies shipping.


----------



## Exodus (Dec 6, 2011)

Got a question about the bezel (don't know if this has been answered before) :

Can other bezels (SS, black/orange) be ordered separately in the future and changed by the customer himself?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe! I have to test this with the final mass production watches.


----------



## Exodus (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks Clemens. 
Would be nice if the bezels are interchangeable.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> I wouldn´t be so pessimistic.  I hopefully have shipped out all watches until mid of August. Please don´t nail me down on a specific day, but surely it will not take that long.
> 
> Which straps could you expect in your package?
> 
> ...


Wow! I'm psyched. I'll be getting four straps. I remembered that free Horween for returning customers and the ostrich black but had forgotten the free canvas for early full Payment  I also rechecked my order and has forgotten I had ordered the ISO! 
Feels like Christmas 
Fingers crossed I get it for my trip to France

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Almost there....


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm getting excited !! Can't wait to get the package, wish i would have ordered the orange iso. I guess i could just order it seperately.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That ostrich looks killer! Love the buckle as well. I have the horween in 24mm black and it's a killer strap as well and I'm super glad a brown one is coming my way as well. Love the taper as well. 

I'm in the same boat as you Brice. All straps incl another orange ISO is coming my way. You can never have too any straps lol


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Love that new buckle with the wider tongue.

It would fit the Isofrane perfect.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, my buckle is going directly on my Isofrane for now.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The Canvas,it's going to be awesome.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

exc-hulk said:


> Love that new buckle with the wider tongue.
> 
> It would fit the Isofrane perfect.


I was thinking the same thing. The Isofrane strap will look great with the custom Helberg buckle. |> |>


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

The straps are great, but the buckle specifically is just pure sex!! Love it. Are these 22 or 24mm?


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

If there is any chance of getting a brown ostrich instead of black ..... please put me down for a brown. Thiink it might go better with the bronze. also, not a problem if black is the only option. Just asking.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry, these changes are impossible to handle on my side.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Are these still shipping this week?


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

pbj204 said:


> Are these still shipping this week?


According to his July 16 post on FB, shipping will BEGIN by the END OF THE MONTH...maybe next week...one can only hope...!!!


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

Next Friday lol

Patiently waiting, looking forward to a flash of orange on mah wrist!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

mojojojo said:


> Next Friday lol
> 
> Patiently waiting, looking forward to a flash of orange on mah wrist!


I've got 3 watches arriving this week and I'm still impatient for my CH8!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Please let me confirm: We will start shipping beginning next week!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Please let me confirm: We will start shipping beginning next week!


Good news!!! Thanks, Clemens...now get to work on those bronze editions!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Please let me confirm: We will start shipping beginning next week!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Those are gonna be killer ! I predict a Helberg invasion in WRUW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

Yahtzeee!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I had to stall my shipment a little (thanks Clemens) to avoid having it arrive while on holiday, but will no doubt be enjoying the many pics of others. |>


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Will this surpass the ch6 ?

I got my camera locked and loaded lol.

Now just have to sit back relax and await the ship notices


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Will this surpass the ch6 ?
> 
> I got my camera locked and loaded lol.
> 
> Now just have to sit back relax and await the ship notices


I can't wait Danny your photos rock !! Bet you get yours before I get mine lol 


----------



## AusReich (Jun 22, 2015)

I got so excited when I saw a shipping confirmation come into my inbox... Turns out it was just the mesh bracelet I ordered for it. 

Getting that will be a tease!


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Can one purchase both straps with the new 8mm tongue buckle separately? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

How is shipping done? In the order of purchase or random?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Currently I´m finishing mainly the HELBERG CH8 SS with black dial and date window with sapphire inlay, but also some blue or green versions. I think on Monday around 130x watches will be shipped in a first wave.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

pbj204 said:


> How is shipping done? In the order of purchase or random?


My watch maker are assembling the same dial/handset/case material/crystal versions and therefore it´s impossible to ship in purchase order except I would delay already finished watches, because they were purchased later.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> My watch maker are assembling the same dial/handset/case material/crystal versions and therefore it´s impossible to ship in purchase order except I would delay already finished watches, because they were purchased later.


Good answer, that's my combo


----------



## AusReich (Jun 22, 2015)

Mine is the SS with blue dial. I'm hoping that it is finished in this batch!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I'll have to wait a bit longer. Black dial with no date, superdome and orange bezel insert for me. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> My watch maker are assembling the same dial/handset/case material/crystal versions and therefore it´s impossible to ship in purchase order except I would delay already finished watches, because they were purchased later.


I thought this pre-order would be first in-first out. Whenever mine shows up I have a nice new shiny 24mm shark mesh waiting for it


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Mine is the all-bronze, green dial, no date version with orange minute hand and domed crystal...I won't see it for another month, I'm sure!!! LOL!!!


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

That's okay I was informed I'm selling mine the moment I get it


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

anonsurfer said:


> I thought this pre-order would be first in-first out. Whenever mine shows up I have a nice new shiny 24mm shark mesh waiting for it


Assembling FIFO would probably make the whole process slower.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

FIFO assembling would be much slower and more mistakes will happen during assembly. I´m getting the watches in "waves" from my watch maker and at least all of these watches will be prepared FIFO.  Anyway, I´m sure we will be faster this time compared to the CH6 delivery.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Did we ever get an answer on the question of wether we can buy different coloured bezels and change them ourselves ? Cheers


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The bezels could be changed with some experience and your finger nails.  So there is a possibility to exchange the bezels. It´s just a time problem on my side: Don´t expect them to be in the shop before end August. 
BTW, only the complete bezel could be changed and NOT the inlay.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> The bezels could be changed with some experience and your finger nails.  So there is a possibility to exchange the bezels. It´s just a time problem on my side: Don´t expect them to be in the shop before end August.
> BTW, only the complete bezel could be changed and NOT the inlay.


Fantastic thanks for your reply , understand with the sapphire etc the whole bezel would need swapping . No worries on time , just good to know that in the future if I want to go from black/orange to all black bezel that there will be an option to. Cheers


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> I'll have to wait a bit longer. Black dial with no date, superdome and orange bezel insert for me.


Looks like we both have the same config. Orange minute hand as well?


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

Same here...


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

SS Black dial with date , black/orange bezel , super dome and orange minute hand for me - hoping to get it next week !


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

IPA said:


> Looks like we both have the same config. Orange minute hand as well?


Yep.


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

Dino7 said:


> SS Black dial with date , black/orange bezel , super dome and orange minute hand for me - hoping to get it next week !


Snap, same as me hope we are the lucky ones with early delivery


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

One of mine is that exact configuration, hopefully next week as well.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> Yep.


Same here


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey, I am just wondering why the bronze ones are coming last.

Probably as if the ss guys see them, they would not enjoy theirs , at all.

Just kidding, just someone needs to take second place on that beauty contest.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> The bezels could be changed with some experience and your finger nails.  So there is a possibility to exchange the bezels. It´s just a time problem on my side: Don´t expect them to be in the shop before end August.
> BTW, only the complete bezel could be changed and NOT the inlay.


Nice!
Will the bronze bezel fit the SS case?
Any plans for a DLC bezel with sapphire inlet?

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Hohoho (Jun 26, 2015)

That should look great with DLC bezel for my bronze case.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Clemens, if you have time, it would be nice to know when the bronze executions begin the assembly process...thanks!!!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Tracking number received !

My order was for SS /black date dial / super dome / black and orange bezel.


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

Dino7 said:


> Tracking number received !
> 
> My order was for SS /black date dial / super dome / black and orange bezel.


Mine too, shipping notice just came now.


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

Awwwww yeah, got my tracking notice.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow. So it's started !

Wonder when we will start to see the SS, no dates, with flat sapphire and orange inserts, moving ?

Regards,


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

Mine is SS, blue dial, orange hands, and orange/black insert.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Got my tracking # too.

*CASE* SS
*BEZEL* BEZEL SS BLACK+ORANGE SAPPHIRE INLAY
*DIAL* DIAL BLACK / WITH DATE
*HANDSET* HANDSET CHROME+ORANGE
*SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL* FLAT CRYSTAL


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Tracking # Received.

HELBERG CH8 CONFIGURATOR


*CASE* SS + ISOFRANE BLACK
*BEZEL* BEZEL SS BLACK+ORANGE SAPPHIRE INLAY
*DIAL* DIAL BLACK / WITH DATE
*HANDSET* HANDSET CHROM+ORANGE
*SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL* FLAT CRYSTAL


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Tracking


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

andyahs said:


> Tracking # Received.
> 
> HELBERG CH8 CONFIGURATOR
> 
> ...


Ditto same configuration shipping note received ?


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Soooo....it sounds like shipping will begin on July 27...that's good news, indeed...!!! I wonder when the assembly of the bronze will begin???


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Got my tracking number !!! The countdown now begins, wonder how long to get to Michigan..


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> Got my tracking number !!! The countdown now begins, wonder how long to get to Michigan..


2-3 days


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh yeah !! I've got a bunch of straps lined up for it...shark, canvas, rayskin , and leather !


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

timten said:


> Mine is SS, blue dial, orange hands, and orange/black insert.


Ditto. Got my tracking # too.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Another happy receiver of a tracking number. Hoping this arrives before weeks end.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to all the wrist shots

...and people showing that it's actually fine for a 7 inch wrist

...and then finding some going cheap in the sales corner


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

I dont think there will show up a lot on the sales brad, at least I dont think mine will. When it blows me of my socks my other watches (- omega smp and stowa flieger) will be up for sale and I will preorder the Hydra.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> I'm really looking forward to all the wrist shots
> 
> ...and people showing that it's actually fine for a 7 inch wrist
> 
> ...and then finding some going cheap in the sales corner


Sadly I think mine is going to have to be flipped when it gets here... Which gutting after such a long wait!! Recent unexpected house move (as my landlord decided he was selling our house after we spent ages redecorating half the place!) has left things a bit tight at the mo, with an unexpected 3k I had to find to move!

So there may be one or two in the for sale corner, along with some very sad owners


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

The CH8 has arrived and I am extremely happy with the purchase. There are so many nice details about this one. Look for a new "Helberg CH8 - Official Photo Thread" thread later this morning. DannyT and myself will have a review and plenty of photos. :-!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Lets get this PARTY STARTED !!

***Helberg CH8 - Official Photo Thread ***


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Today the next batch of HELBERG CH8 was delivered into my office. Including bronze cases!  The first CH8 in bronze will be delivered also starting in this week.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Today the next batch of HELBERG CH8 was delivered into my office. Including bronze cases!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I am waiting on! Those look amazing.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> The CH8 has arrived and I am extremely happy with the purchase. There are so many nice details about this one. Look for a new "Official Helberg CH8 Photos" thread later this morning. DannyT and myself will have a review and plenty of photos. :-!


It looks like it wears nicely, not too big. I have been wearing smaller watches lately so size is my primary concern. Mine's inbound so I'll know soon enough.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Any ETA on the no date black dials?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

My thoughts right now is FedEx sucks! Pay $60.00 dollars shipping only to wait 5 days and tracking has stopped and NO ANSWERS!!!!!! Not a Happy camper.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> Today the next batch of HELBERG CH8 was delivered into my office. Including bronze cases!  The first CH8 in bronze will be delivered also starting in this week.
> 
> View attachment 4792274


Which configuration bronze will be shipping first?


----------



## AusReich (Jun 22, 2015)

I want to ask about SS, blue dial, and orange hand, but I know Clemens is probably too busy to give an ETA. The wait is killing me, though!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Today the next batch of HELBERG CH8 was delivered into my office. Including bronze cases!  The first CH8 in bronze will be delivered also starting in this week.
> 
> View attachment 4792274
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> Any ETA on the no date black dials?


That's what I'd like to know, too !

Regards,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving mine 
Case finish is top notch!! Sorry I can't provide professional grade shots like my buddies but here are some quick cell shots
7" wrist for reference.





























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Here is mine. I will change the strap soon and go again. Brice, your one looks great by the way.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I guess the question of the no dates has been answered. Now I'm even more impatient to get a shipping notice.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Clemens includes some of the nicest straps/buckles amongst the boutiques - nice attention to quality and detail!


----------



## AusReich (Jun 22, 2015)

It's MY CH8 and I need it now!


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

For those that really want to keep tabs on their shipments

Live FedEx Flight Status ✈ FlightAware


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Who else is kicking themselves for not getting a second in bronze?


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

mrklabb said:


> Who else is kicking themselves for not getting a second in bronze?


I am,a bronze with a blue dial is just sexy. I will be happy with my SS one though, no need to be greedy !


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

mrklabb said:


> Who else is kicking themselves for not getting a second in bronze?


Ha ha funnily enough I was checking out their website looking at a bronze one earlier after my SS one arrived ! Wish I had pre ordered one last October (when I ordered my SS and debated a second bronze one ) as don't really have the money in the watch fund right now !


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Waiting and waiting for a tracking number on bronze


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Tickythebull said:


> Here is mine. I will change the strap soon and go again. Brice, your one looks great by the way.
> 
> View attachment 4802898
> View attachment 4802906
> ...


looks great like a squale 50 atoms but better


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

For anyone who got their watch so far does your order on the Helberg site say that you paid in full or still owe a balance? It shows I owe a balance but I paid the second Paypal invoice the day I got it. I'm concerned since I see people with my same configuration already receiving watches and mine is still processing. Here's what my order page looks like (note; I blanked the missing address and email info as they are in there).









Clemens, if you could check and let me know if there's an issue it would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Mine still shows a balance also, but it has shipped out already. Clemens probably has just not closed the orders out yet.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This is correct. The final payment was manually requested through the PP website and therefore the online store could not recognize the payment.  As long as you made the final payment everything is fine.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Craustin1 said:


> Mine still shows a balance also, but it has shipped out already. Clemens probably has just not closed the orders out yet.


And I think also your second one, the bronze CH8, shipped today with Fedex.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm sure I'll regret not ordering a bronze as well.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

.....damn, still no tracking number.

:-(


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Just got my tracking number. It looks like it'll be here Friday. I think this sums it up.


----------



## AusReich (Jun 22, 2015)

Wait a minute... I remember Clemens telling me mine would ship with my bracelet that I ordered... If that's the case, mine should be here soon? I got a shipping notification for that and forgot that the CH8 second payment wasn't processed through the website! ERMAGERRD!!! 

Looking at tracking, it was scanned into the U.S. on Monday!


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

I got my shipping confirmation to for my bronze blue dial!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Still no tracking for my ss and orange ;( eagerly waiting...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sav said:


> I'm sure I'll regret not ordering a bronze as well.


Me too. I regret it now that I have the SS one and size is fine. 
Had I not preordered the Magrette Vantage too I'd have probably given it a shot


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Crezo said:


> Still no tracking for my ss and orange ;( eagerly waiting...


Me neither...


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Mine is here !! Had it held at the local FedEx location. Now the dilemma is , to I wait to after work and pick it up then which is sort of on my way home, maybe a 6 or 8 miles out of my way. OR , do I try to do it at lunch time, knowing I will be late (only have an hour) , it is 25 miles from my workplace...so a 50 mile round trip to have it in hand in a few hours vs the end of the work day... I'm thinking it's going to be an extended lunch hour...


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

IPA said:


> Me neither...


Me too


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> And I think also your second one, the bronze CH8, shipped today with Fedex.


Yes indeed, thanks Clemens!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got tracking number for my Bronze/blue dial...
Wow, Clemens is fast.
Wahoo

Respect


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like these are going to be last ones shipped,


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

pepcr1 said:


> Looks like these are going to be last ones shipped,


I hope no...


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Justaminute said:


> Just got tracking number for my Bronze/blue dial...
> Wow, Clemens is fast.
> Wahoo
> 
> Respect


Congrats. Hope it gets there soon


----------



## Sarsippius (Sep 13, 2012)

Got mine yesterday. Absolutely gorgeous :









Sorry for the crappy pic. (Blue dial with superdome)


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Got it !! Ended up taking the extended lunch hour, had the mileage wrong. 62 mile round trip, picked up the watch and stopped for fuel and made it in an hour and 15 minutes. 
Love the watch ! Really haven't had much time to check it out , being at work but I'm very happy with the purchase. And for those that think it might be too big, I don't think I'd be worried. It actually seems a lot smaller than I thought it would be, and wears nicely on the wrist.


----------



## AusReich (Jun 22, 2015)

cw_mi said:


> Got it !! Ended up taking the extended lunch hour, had the mileage wrong. 62 mile round trip, picked up the watch and stopped for fuel and made it in an hour and 15 minutes.
> Love the watch ! Really haven't had much time to check it out , being at work but I'm very happy with the purchase. And for those that think it might be too big, I don't think I'd be worried. It actually seems a lot smaller than I thought it would be, and wears nicely on the wrist.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

My guess is that the bronze, green dial will be the last. Haven't seen hide nor hair of a tracking number...but, then, I really did not expect it until August...Great pics folks. Love seeing the "live" shots...looks like a really great execution!!! Thank you all for posting!!! Back to watching my email!!! LOL!!!


----------



## AusReich (Jun 22, 2015)

For those in the U.S., how long did it take for your CH8 to arrive after reaching the ISC in New York? Mine got there on Monday, but hasn't been updated since.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

AusReich said:


> For those in the U.S., how long did it take for your CH8 to arrive after reaching the ISC in New York? Mine got there on Monday, but hasn't been updated since.


I received an email from Clemens on Sunday , Departed Koeln DE at 9:00 pm , the watch hit Memphis TN at 11:30 last night and was ready to pick up here in Michigan (metro Detroit) at 8:30am this morning. Amazing how fast, I think.


----------



## AusReich (Jun 22, 2015)

cw_mi said:


> I received an email from Clemens on Sunday , Departed Koeln DE at 9:00 pm , the watch hit Memphis TN at 11:30 last night and was ready to pick up here in Michigan (metro Detroit) at 8:30am this morning. Amazing how fast, I think.


Dang. That's fast. I had something ship from him on the 23rd and it hasn't arrived yet. I'm becoming impatient. Haha.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Clemens, sorry to bug you when.I know how busy you are, but I've still not received a shipping email, and my setup was the very first lot that were supposed to be sent (ss, orange bezel, orange hands, black date dial, flat crystal).

Just a little concerned as you mentioned that you are shipping all of the single variations at a time, and seem to be shipping other colour setups now which should mean all of the orange/black have already gone.

do you still have some of those options to ship, or have they all been sent now?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Don´t worry, this has nothing to say. Also now I´m assembling similar watches as in the first day. Everybody will receive thie watch! Promised!


----------



## AusReich (Jun 22, 2015)

Huzzah! Out of the ISC and in NY for delivery. The. Suspense. Is. Killing. Me.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Don´t worry, this has nothing to say. Also now I´m assembling similar watches as in the first day. Everybody will receive thie watch! Promised!


Cool, I was hoping that, was just a bit worried after reading that all watches go out in combo order 

Sorry to bug you when you're so busy, but really appreciate the quick answer. I'll stop being so impatient now


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

pepcr1 said:


> Looks like these are going to be last ones shipped,


Oh, man ...
I really hope not !

Regards,


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just got the tracking # from fedex, now I feel better, Thank you Clemens!!


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Anyone have pics of their ch8 on mesh?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

mrklabb said:


> Anyone have pics of their ch8 on mesh?


Here you go....


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweet combo ^

Mine...







Take-off roll EDDK 
Time: 2004Z

Not this exact plane, but that is supposedly Cologne DE

Respect


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Justaminute said:


> Sweet combo ^
> 
> Mine...
> View attachment 4831841
> ...


Nice. The shipping label was created for mine yesterday but it wasn't picked up until today so the original date on the FedEx tracking of tomorrow has changed to Monday now unfortunately. Oh well, just 1 more weekend without it.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> Here you go....


Dude your photos are just killer!!!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

mrklabb said:


> Anyone have pics of their ch8 on mesh?


Here's a couple of mine on mesh:


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

AusReich said:


> For those in the U.S., how long did it take for your CH8 to arrive after reaching the ISC in New York? Mine got there on Monday, but hasn't been updated since.


If memory serves, my K2 left Germany on a Monday night and was at my door Wednesday evening!!! I could NOT believe how fast it got to me in California!!!:-!


----------



## AusReich (Jun 22, 2015)

What the heck?! I blame customs. Mine WILL be here tomorrow. About time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

anonsurfer said:


> Here's a couple of mine on mesh:
> 
> View attachment 4832841
> 
> ...


very Nice! Which mesh bracelet is this one?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

How about some Maddog pachyderm


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

Going on a dive tomorrow. Monterey, Ca at approximately 1 pm PST. Anyone else going diving, is this going to be the first?


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> very Nice! Which mesh bracelet is this one?


Just a generic 24mm mesh from eBay. The price was right, $12, and it has the same construction (mesh link size) as my more expensive "Omega" mesh bracelets.


----------



## chao76 (Dec 14, 2014)

timten said:


> Going on a dive tomorrow. Monterey, Ca at approximately 1 pm PST. Anyone else going diving, is this going to be the first?












After a long wait, it finally landed in sunny Singapore 


anonsurfer said:


> Just a generic 24mm mesh from eBay. The price was right, $12, and it has the same construction (mesh link size) as my more expensive "Omega" mesh bracelets.


Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

chao76 said:


> After a long wait, it finally landed in sunny Singapore
> 
> Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk


Oh you gotta take some more pics and post in the pic thread being the first bronzo. That is a bronze right ? (Can't tell 100%)


----------



## chao76 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

chao76 said:


> Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk


Are you sure it doesn't have my name on it? I am waiting for the exact same version to arrive here in Jakarta..


----------



## chao76 (Dec 14, 2014)

As requested


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

need a lot more pics of that bronze. come on!!


----------



## chao76 (Dec 14, 2014)

Martinus said:


> Are you sure it doesn't have my name on it? I am waiting for the exact same version to arrive here in Jakarta..


Double checked. Have to say you have great taste bro 

Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Am I the only one that still have not got a shipping notice?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

IPA said:


> Am I the only one that still have not got a shipping notice?


Survey says,,,, Yes, you are the only one!!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Does anyone on this forum know how to reach H2O? I sent a couple emails to the contact address on the web page and no answer. Also can't PM H2O on WUS.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m more or less away from Outlook and emails! Don´t expect at this stage of CH8 delivery email answers in return as I´m only completing right now the pre-order watches, which is my first priority! As soon as CH8 is delivered I will take more care of the emails. 

To answer some common questions in advance:
- We don´t send order confirmation. Create a customer account to see the status of your order and payment!
- As long as you go through the process of the shop checkout and pay with Paypal we always get your payment
- Especially customized watches require 6-8 weeks for delivery. So even we received your payment with order placement it takes 6-8 weeks for example for the ORCA to be delivered!
- Also all other watch deliveries are delayed at the moment due to the priority of the CH8 pre-order shipment. 

Thank you for your understanding. 
Clemens


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

IPA said:


> Am I the only one that still have not got a shipping notice?


Nope me neither. I've checked with Clems and he said that he's still working through all the watches (I've gone for the ss/black dial/orange hands/orange bezel/date/flat crystal) so I think we just need to be patient... Which I know is damn hard


----------



## AusReich (Jun 22, 2015)

I definitely should've ordered a second, in bronze. Kicking myself for that. 

In other news... Weren't these supposed to be shipped via FedEx? And, if so, how in the heck did the USPS get ahold of mine? Weird. Not that it's a huge deal. But waiting for the USPS is completely different than the 1-3 days from FedEx. It'll get here when it gets here, I guess. I have to stay in the city tonight and go into the office tomorrow, so, if it gets here today, I won't even get to it until tomorrow night. That's depressing.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

AusReich said:


> I definitely should've ordered a second, in bronze. Kicking myself for that.
> 
> In other news... Weren't these supposed to be shipped via FedEx? And, if so, how in the heck did the USPS get ahold of mine? Weird. Not that it's a huge deal. But waiting for the USPS is completely different than the 1-3 days from FedEx. It'll get here when it gets here, I guess. I have to stay in the city tonight and go into the office tomorrow, so, if it gets here today, I won't even get to it until tomorrow night. That's depressing.


Solution is simple: The package by USPS is the mesh you ordered! Watch comes with Fedex and I think your´s might be picked up today.


----------



## AusReich (Jun 22, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Solution is simple: The package by USPS is the mesh you ordered! Watch comes with Fedex and I think your´s might be picked up today.


Gah!!! Haha. Thanks, Clemens! I figured that's what it was, but wasn't sure. Can't wait (as you can see)!


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Solution is simple: The package by USPS is the mesh you ordered! Watch comes with Fedex and I think your´s might be picked up today.


I have got the tracking of the order 00022263 but the adrress is wrong, is the address of the invoice and its not the same...
Help clemens


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Alex, shipping address is ALWAYS and ONLY the actual Paypal address with no exception!


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Hi Alex, shipping address is ALWAYS and ONLY the actual Paypal address with no exception!


Can you change the phone number to 
+351 917 362 197???


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

FE650-TE300 said:


> Can you change the phone number to
> +351 917 362 197???


DONE


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks clemens


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

I haven't received my shipping notice either. SS bezel with blue dial but I'm sure it's in the works. At least I hope it is.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## AusReich (Jun 22, 2015)

winwood said:


> I haven't received my shipping notice either. SS bezel with blue dial but I'm sure it's in the works. At least I hope it is.


This was my configuration. Clemens mentioned in an earlier post, directed to me, that mine may be picked up for shipping today. Maybe your CH8 will, too.


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> DONE


I see in the paypal invoice and i put 2 diferent address in the 2 payments, where is the address of the delivery? The firts or the last??
Zip code: 4905-161 or 4900-925???


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

From last payment.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> - Also all other watch deliveries are delayed at the moment due to the priority of the CH8 pre-order shipment.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding.
> Clemens


I am now filled with great sadness.


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

My new anchor is here! Love it, its bold but still classy. The dial is stunning on the bronze, it stands out! Love the way it matches my weddingring which is part RG. Pics to follow!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

Such a great watch. I wonder who the first to flip will be.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Sadly there are 3 already on watchrecon.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> Sadly there are 3 already on watchrecon.


I'm not surprised. It's a large watch and some people probably bought it loving the design and hoping it wouldn't be too big for them. I'm sure it's no knock on the watch itself.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

And more than 250x watches have already been shipped.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> And more than 250x watches have already been shipped.


Awesome to hear. Mine is coming Monday and I can't wait. I'm especially glad I'll have it for WatchWorld Dallas. I'm sure it'll stand out.


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I'm not surprised. It's a large watch and some people probably bought it loving the design and hoping it wouldn't be too big for them. I'm sure it's no knock on the watch itself.


Yeah I have a small wrist, but no way I'm letting this one go. The pictures just don't compare to the real thing. I was really worried about the orange and blue, but wow.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> And more than 250x watches have already been shipped.


Nice. If the rate continues at 250 a week I'm sure we'll all have our watches soon.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well my CH8 bronze just got in, looks great also. Here are a couple of pics of it, and it's brother from a different mother


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Reeeally nice duo !

Congrats !


----------



## AusReich (Jun 22, 2015)

There are a few in the Sales Forum here.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

IPA said:


> Am I the only one that still have not got a shipping notice?


Nope...I haven't heard hide nor hair...but my config is probably the last on the assembly line...bronze, green dial, orange minute hand, orange Isofrane strap...etc...loved seeing the bronze pics...maybe next week!!!:-d


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> And more than 250x watches have already been shipped.


That sounds great...can you tell us how many MORE are left to be shipped??? I'm one that hasn't yet received a shipping notice and was just curious...thank you, Clemens!!! :-!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Still no shipping notice...I guess it will be next week or maybe even later...who knows???? And I notice now that even though all the pre-orders are not shipped, they are now available on the website for sale...hmmmmmm!!!????


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Hamilton923 said:


> Still no shipping notice...I guess it will be next week or maybe even later...who knows???? And I notice now that even though all the pre-orders are not shipped, they are now available on the website for sale...hmmmmmm!!!????


Patience grasshopper, you'll get it. Could be worse.....you could have an invicta and a battery replacement would net you a 6-12 month wait while they send it to Switzerland to put in a made in China battery.


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> And more than 250x watches have already been shipped.


Hi Clemens. I thought i was supposed to get an extra strap for full upfront payment but i didn't seem to get it? My ornder number is Ihr Versand Nr. 200000705 für Bestellung Nr. ORDER-SHOP-00022201. Here's a photo of what came with my watch. Btw can i also buy the brown horween strap for this watch?


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Hamilton923 said:


> Still no shipping notice...I guess it will be next week or maybe even later...who knows???? And I notice now that even though all the pre-orders are not shipped, they are now available on the website for sale...hmmmmmm!!!????


Clemens previously mentioned (and it also states on the site for new orders) that there is a delay on these getting shipped out, as ALL pre orders are being shipped first before any new orders go out.

For what it's worth, no shipping confirmation for me either yet, so we just need to wait... Which I know is hard!!!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

I just thanked the FEDEX pilots going KMEM to EDDK on behalf of everyone.
There were several FDX flights on frequency. 

Cheers

Respect


----------



## AusReich (Jun 22, 2015)

Mine has shipped and is currently in Koeln! I can almost taste it!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

JerylTan said:


> Hi Clemens. I thought i was supposed to get an extra strap for full upfront payment but i didn't seem to get it? My ornder number is Ihr Versand Nr. 200000705 für Bestellung Nr. ORDER-SHOP-00022201. Here's a photo of what came with my watch. Btw can i also buy the brown horween strap for this watch?


Please drop me an email. We get this solved.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

AusReich said:


> Mine has shipped and is currently in Koeln! I can almost taste it!


Mine just left there for delivery Monday!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Please drop me an email. We get this solved.


Hi Clemens. I already sent email. I will resend again. Tks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Got my tracking....

Wooohoooo :-!


----------



## ondmtn (Dec 2, 2010)

I have PreOrder showing a status of "processing". Anybody from the US receive shipping confirmation?

Cant wait to receive this watch!!!


----------



## AusReich (Jun 22, 2015)

ondmtn said:


> I have PreOrder showing a status of "processing". Anybody from the US receive shipping confirmation?
> 
> Cant wait to receive this watch!!!


Shipping time depends on your configuration (mostly). Mine shipped on Friday and will be here tomorrow. I got my CH8 with the SS bezel, blue dial, and orange minute hand. I'm sure you'll get your confirmation soon! Clemens is pumping these out pretty quickly.


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

Same configure here; ss bezel, blue dial and orange hand. No shipping confirmation yet. But mine may be close.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Just got a call from UPS, the delivery guy expected to be here within one hour =)


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello Clemens


there is a problem with delivery


----------



## AusReich (Jun 22, 2015)

Mine will be here today! I will post photos after I get home from work.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Holiday here....
Looking forward to all your Monday delivery pics.


Respect


----------



## hilfi.b (Jun 30, 2015)

Sarsippius said:


> Got mine yesterday. Absolutely gorgeous :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there... I have ordered the dome glass....cant u help sending the side view picture as well...tq

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

hilfi.b said:


> Hi there... I have ordered the dome glass....cant u help sending the side view picture as well...tq
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


Here is a side view showing the dome crystal.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Clemens


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

pepcr1 said:


> Hey Clemens just received my ch8 without the orange isofrane that was ordered with the watch, order # 22274. Can you get back to me


Is this something we have to talk about in a watch forum????????? 
If you have a service request please contact me through email!

Already answered by email.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Sort update on the assembly: I´m expecting to finish the shipping of the HELBERG CH8 around 17.08.2015! So please don´t get worried if you haven´t received your tracking number so far, it will take some more days to get all CH8 shipped.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Sort update on the assembly: I´m expecting to finish the shipping of the HELBERG CH8 around 17.08.2015! So please don´t get worried if you haven´t received your tracking number so far, it will take some more days to get all CH8 shipped.


Thanks Clemens, I am now patiently waiting as I cannot stop happily glancing my OC 8000. 
Though the bronze with green and domed look awesome, cant wait!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Clemens ( http://www.h2o-watch.com )
came through in a big way with the delivery today of my new CH8 in CuSn8 Bronze.







The Helberg hard travel case is high quality of course, but the watch is so stunning... the following pictures will not do it justice.








The combination of brushed surfaces with a tiny hint of polish is just perfectly balanced.








On the wrist it wears smaller than I worried and still stands tall with this flat crystal. Crown position is very comfortable.








The deep blue dial is a matte finish and doesn't compete with the beautiful bright bronze case or chrome inside. The blue will get more dramatic as the case patinas.








Looking forward to living with this one!
Crown action and setting is smooth and hand alignment is spot-on.

The caseback is a hidden gem and a thing of beauty. This is true of the springbar tool/screwdriver which is easily the most gorgeous screwdriver I own...








I couldn't be happier with the fit and finish, it is a flawless execution. The buckle is in a league of its own.







On canvas now for a dip.







My latest favorite watch...
Helberg CH8

Respect


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

I dun gots ma shipping cyode!!! Now I can finally stop checking my emails 10 times a day, and start checking the post box instead.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Justaminute said:


> Clemens ( H2O - Watch - Uhren, Helberg Uhren, H2O Uhren, Kalmar 2, Orca, Konfigurierbar bis ins kleinste Detail )
> came through in a big way with the delivery today of my new CH8 in CuSn8 Bronze.
> View attachment 4883738
> 
> ...


These are great pics!! Thanks for taking the time to post and share. I DO have one question: what's with the caseback design? It is stunning, but what is it? It really puts me in mind of the some of Magrette designs out of New Zealand. I am still waiting on my bronze...with the green dial and orange minute hand...time moves on!! :-d


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

This thing is HOT!


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Well damn, the green dial must be THE most unpopular of all...so glad I chose it....no tracking...ah, well!!!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Hamilton923 said:


> These are great pics!! Thanks for taking the time to post and share. I DO have one question: what's with the caseback design? It is stunning, but what is it? It really puts me in mind of the some of Magrette designs out of New Zealand. I am still waiting on my bronze...with the green dial and orange minute hand...time moves on!! :-d


It's a ray of some sort in a tribal motif?

That's my best guess. I don't remember it being discussed but I'm sure it probably was... Others may know for sure.
I think it's fantastic. I'm thinking about getting a stingray strap.

Cheers

Respect


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Well DAMN! Mine just arrived today, and after convincing myself that having to sell it isn't the end of the world... After opening that box and picking it up I am blown away!!

The pictures don't even come close to doing this watch justice!! 

Clemens, you've outdone yourself, this watch is a damn work of art!

Now I just need to make the difficult decision of do I get the car fixed, or do I buss it for a bit and keep the watch.

You've just made my decision a MILLION times harder!! This thing is just stunning!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Axelay2003 said:


> This thing is HOT!


Those peppers are hot!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hamilton923 said:


> I DO have one question: what's with the caseback design? It is stunning, but what is it? It really puts me in mind of the some of Magrette designs out of New Zealand.


The design is of a Sting Ray / Manta Ray. It really is a very interesting design and adds a lot of character to the overall watch.


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Its a nice watch but not as nice as my Kalmar2 yes I know it was cheaper. The green dial is not what I thought it would be (Drap Olive) should of been but instead (Emerald Green) Ok but not what I thought. Well put together and a nice watch given the price.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Mancuniandragon said:


> Its a nice watch but not as nice as my Kalmar2 yes I know it was cheaper. The green dial is not what I thought it would be (Drap Olive) should of been but instead (Emerald Green) Ok but not what I thought. Well put together and a nice watch given the price.


Interesting Comment, I'm curious to see mine with the green dial.


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

Interested to see mine; period. ;-) Stainless steel bezel, blue dial, orange hand. No shipping notice yet. You guys are killing me.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mancuniandragon said:


> Its a nice watch but not as nice as my Kalmar2 yes I know it was cheaper. The green dial is not what I thought it would be (Drap Olive) should of been but instead (Emerald Green) Ok but not what I thought. Well put together and a nice watch given the price.


Its a fantastic watch , irrespective of price ! A very well made and solid watch that looks superb in all its different configurations , personally I think it's an absolute bargain for what it costs . My only problem is that I want at least a couple more ! ( bronze with green dial and SS blue dial / SS bezel )


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Love this photo...
Timing is everything.








Btw, when I loaded this photo on TZ-UK the image looks better (like on phone)...
What can I do to improve upload results here?

Respect


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

unique combo


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Hamilton923 said:


> These are great pics!! Thanks for taking the time to post and share. I DO have one question: what's with the caseback design? It is stunning, but what is it? It really puts me in mind of the some of Magrette designs out of New Zealand. I am still waiting on my bronze...with the green dial and orange minute hand...time moves on!! :-d


Yes, the caseback design is a tribal art-style depiction of a Manta ray. I believe it has something to do with the overall design being a homage to the old Briel Manta 100 dive watch.

And, yes, I too am still waiting for my shipping e mail ...... !!! Anyone else waiting on an SS black dial, no date, black/orange, orange hand, flat crystal out there ? Haven't seen this combo yet .....

Regards,


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> And, yes, I too am still waiting for my shipping e mail ...... !!! Anyone else waiting on an SS black dial, no date, black/orange, orange hand, flat crystal out there ? Haven't seen this combo yet .....
> 
> Regards,


That's my combo too. Seems that I always end up choosing the combo that get ship last. 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

MEzz said:


> unique combo
> View attachment 4912154


Looks good have the same one coming. Along with black orange no date flat crystal that hasn't shipped yet either.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

itranslator said:


> That's my combo too. Seems that I always end up choosing the combo that get ship last.
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


Ditto.

Thats hooened to to me the last three H2O pre-orders. Next time I'll order exactly the opposite of what I want and it will ship first lol


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

chasecj7 said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Thats hooened to to me the last three H2O pre-orders. Next time I'll order exactly the opposite of what I want and it will ship first lol


3 in a row? Next time I will find out what you ordered and order the opposite 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Just as a matter of interest, wonder if Clemens can tell us which is / was the most popular choice combo ???

HaHaHa, probably the one we are waiting on !

Regards,


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

I went for that but with the date, arrived yesterday and trust me, it's WELL worth the wait


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, it's been a hard decision, but after wearing it for just half a day, despite needing the cash, there is simply NO WAY IN HELL that I can sell it. 

This thing is just stunning, and is definitely a keeper!


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

watchngars said:


> Interested to see mine; period. ;-) Stainless steel bezel, blue dial, orange hand. No shipping notice yet. You guys are killing me.


Got mine yesterday and I have the same config of yours. Already feel blue is the winner


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think the most ordered combination is:

- SS
- black dial with date
- black / orange handset
- black / orange inlay
- 4mm domed


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

MEzz said:


> unique combo
> View attachment 4912154


Really sophisticated!
This was my second choice but couldn't justify/afford.

Enjoy, I'm green with envy.

Respect


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd love to see some retro curved crystals (ala ch10/hydra) on this watch, that would look killer.

The dome looks amazing in pics, but warps the gorgeous dials too much, so I'm more than happy with the flat for now. 

Oh amd by the way clemens, the AR on the crystal is one of the nicest and clearest I've seen! And the lume is spot on too. This is the first watch I've had with a blue lume, which I never thought I'd really like, but I've got to say I love it.

Could not be more chuffed with how this has turned out, you make some AMAZING quality watches!!


----------



## DDinkov (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi, everybody. I received mine about 2 weeks ago and i am very happy with this piece of art. I took the bronze version and it looks killer, but one thing bothers me and doesn't look pleasant, is that when the case is touching my skin for a while it makes it greenish. I was wondering is this greenish thing ever go away or i'll have to clean my hand every time i wear the watch? Thanks


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

One thing I did on my last bronze is put clear packing tape on the back of the watch and trim it to size. Reduced the amount of green on my skin considerably


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

DDinkov said:


> Hi, everybody. I received mine about 2 weeks ago and i am very happy with this piece of art. I took the bronze version and it looks killer, but one thing bothers me and doesn't look pleasant, is that when the case is touching my skin for a while it makes it greenish. I was wondering is this greenish thing ever go away or i'll have to clean my hand every time i wear the watch? Thanks


It never really goes away.



pm1980 said:


> One thing I did on my last bronze is put clear packing tape on the back of the watch and trim it to size. Reduced the amount of green on my skin considerably


Definitely a good solution. You can also paint the back of the case with a clear enamel (nail polish works) so that it doesn't contact your skin directly. The spots you coat will not patina though.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

DDinkov said:


> Hi, everybody. I received mine about 2 weeks ago and i am very happy with this piece of art. I took the bronze version and it looks killer, but one thing bothers me and doesn't look pleasant, is that when the case is touching my skin for a while it makes it greenish. I was wondering is this greenish thing ever go away or i'll have to clean my hand every time i wear the watch? Thanks


I've had a few bronze watches. I find that once there is patina you won't have an issue. I assume the patina acts as a barrier between the metal and your skin.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

pbj204 said:


> I've had a few bronze watches. I find that once there is patina you won't have an issue. I assume the patina acts as a barrier between the metal and your skin.


Good to know...thanks for the tip!!! Still waiting for a shipping notice on my bronze...I don't mind a little green (although, I always knew this was a side effect of bronze)...I'm just hoping the shipping is going well and I will finally receive a notification and eventually, the watch...;-)


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Clemens, could you explain the composition of the bronze used for CH8, please?

I am curious how much % of the tin is used, or other elements maybe... 
There are more variants of copper bronze, or even CuSn8 bronze has few variants.... I had f.e. Armida a1 bronze (its stolen more than year btw) which supposed to be CuSn8 but it was deffinitelly more yellow than your bronze watches. 


Btw I am very happy with my CH8 bronze with dome and black date. On my wrist since I got it. There is also one very special thing on this watch - the dial is really deep, unusuall, especially with domed crystal.... its exceptionaly cool 
Also one more detail - chromed date window, really perfect. (and thanks for extras!!)


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

I thought Clemens said back in the beginning he would not disclose the bronze used but it had more of a reddish hue than cusn8


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

pm1980 said:


> I thought Clemens said back in the beginning he would not disclose the bronze used but it had more of a reddish hue than cusn8


I do believe I remember that as well...;-)


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Clemens bronze is a secret blend making it have nice red hues.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

It's like the caramilk secret. No one knows it, but we know it's sooooo dam good


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Ha I had to look up what caramilk was


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

pm1980 said:


> Ha I had to look up what caramilk was


LOL. Oops, it's a Canadian thing lol.


----------



## Hohoho (Jun 26, 2015)

My new toy with new clothes.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hohoho said:


> My new toy with new clothes.


Wow, bronze with date.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Hohoho said:


> My new toy with new clothes.


The watch being amazing is a given but that strap is absolutely stunning. Where's it from?


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Well, it's now Monday, 11:15 p.m. in Germany...I guess no shipping notification today...still waiting...waiting...waiting...waiting...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Well you should have it within 8 days since that is the projected time all CH8 pre-order shipments will be completed.

Clemens must be getting carpel tunnel writing out all those ship notices and filling out the warranty cards!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Well you should have it within 8 days since that is the projected time all CH8 pre-order shipments will be completed.
> 
> Clemens must be gettel carpel tunnel writing out all those ship notices and filling out the warranty cards!


Yep, I guess even the dream job of designing and making watches still has its sucky parts of the job


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

That Bronze/Croc combo looks amazing!!!!


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Mine's up in Sale forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hohoho (Jun 26, 2015)

SteamJ said:


> The watch being amazing is a given but that strap is absolutely stunning. Where's it from?


My friend made it for me.


Hamilton923 said:


> Well, it's now Monday, 11:15 p.m. in Germany...I guess no shipping notification today...still waiting...waiting...waiting...waiting...





Danny T said:


> Well you should have it within 8 days since that is the projected time all CH8 pre-order shipments will be completed.
> 
> Clemens must be getting carpel tunnel writing out all those ship notices and filling out the warranty cards!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

I only just noticed the serial numbers on the back, are all Helberg watches limited to just 999 per variant then, and then no longer sold?


----------



## KeyzerSausage (Aug 2, 2015)

Stunning watch! Just stunning. It's the first diver I feel I HAVE to get. I just need to get the money together.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Crezo said:


> I only just noticed the serial numbers on the back, are all Helberg watches limited to just 999 per variant then, and then no longer sold?


Yes, 999 is the limit for each material!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Well that just makes me even more convinced that deciding to keep it rather selling when it arrived was the right decision! The fact they are so limited is a massive selling point that I was completely unaware of!

I'm assuming that's the same for all h2o's as well then?

After seeing the quality of the ch8 (this is my first watch from helberg/h2o), I'm VERY strongly considering the Hydra / ch10 again for my wedding next year, it's between that, a speedy pro, or a longines heritage 1973.

The quality of yours will no doubt be on par if not better than both of those judging from the ch8, and the style I think appeals way more (especially considering it has swiss internals too!) it just comes down to what the Ti comes out looking like as I'm a big shiny shiny fan, and there won't be any on Ti.

Looking forward to the samples which will convince me one way or the other!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Trust me, you will really not regret it. The pictures whilst cool, do not come even close to doing this watch justice!!

The build quality, little details, finishing on the dial and case, stunning strap with that killer buckle, and more than anything the heft of the watch and actual feel of it are way beyond this price point, or even watches triple the price to be fair!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Crezo said:


> Trust me, you will really not regret it. The pictures whilst cool, do not come even close to doing this watch justice!!
> 
> The build quality, little details, finishing on the dial and case, stunning strap with that killer buckle, and more than anything the heft of the watch and actual feel of it are way beyond this price point, or even watches triple the price to be fair!


copy that 

very happy with my bronze domed black date all chromed  
Surprised actually how I like it.


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ah, looks like my all bronze version just shipped...it's Tuesday...ETA says Thursday in California...amazing speed if that happens...I guess I'll go sit by the door for the next 48 hrs!!! LOL!!!


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Still waiting...waiting...for my shipping notice :-( Hopefully not too much longer.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Put mine on canvas today and it's so much more comfortable. Light too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Freaky Fast Thursday...yep, this was on a desk somewhere in the wilds of Germany on Tuesday morning...this morning, Thursday, before 10 a.m. it was on my dining room table headed for my wrist...my Helberg CH8, 44mm Bronze, Domed Sapphire Crystal, Screw Down Polished Crown, Coin-edged Bezel, Olive Drab dial, chromed hour hand, orange minute hand, 1000m WR, 2 Leather Straps (one, of which, is Horween), Bronze Helberg Buckle, Orange IsoFrane Rubber Strap, Hex tool, and one of the finest strap changing tools I've EVER seen, Miyota 9015 Auto...initially, I am VERY well pleased, indeed!!! Patination time!! I love, love, love this configuration. The brushing is exquisite (as I learned from my K2!) The Miyota 9015 is smooth and seemingly effortless; the Olive Drab dial is perfect (I love this color); the domed crystal makes everything "pop"; the dial is easy to read for tired old eyes; I can't stop staring at it!!! All the elements coalesce into a simply stunning piece. I love it. Thank you, Clemens for another triumph of horological art!! Now the pics:

































Thanks for looking...have a great day!!! Or night!!! Or tomorrow!!! :-!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Hamilton923 said:


> Freaky Fast Thursday...yep, this was on a desk somewhere in the wilds of Germany on Tuesday morning...this morning, Thursday, before 10 a.m. it was on my dining room table headed for my wrist...my Helberg CH8, 44mm Bronze, Domed Sapphire Crystal, Screw Down Polished Crown, Coin-edged Bezel, Olive Drab dial, chromed hour hand, orange minute hand, 1000m WR, 2 Leather Straps (one, of which, is Horween), Bronze Helberg Buckle, Orange IsoFrane Rubber Strap, Hex tool, and one of the finest strap changing tools I've EVER seen, Miyota 9015 Auto...initially, I am VERY well pleased, indeed!!! Patination time!! I love, love, love this configuration. The brushing is exquisite (as I learned from my K2!) The Miyota 9015 is smooth and seemingly effortless; the Olive Drab dial is perfect (I love this color); the domed crystal makes everything "pop"; the dial is easy to read for tired old eyes; I can't stop staring at it!!! All the elements coalesce into a simply stunning piece. I love it. Thank you, Clemens for another triumph of horological art!! Now the pics:
> 
> Thanks for looking...have a great day!!! Or night!!! Or tomorrow!!! :-!


So I take it you like the watch?


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Danny T said:


> So I take it you like the watch?


Haha I was going to say the exact same thing  one VERY happy customer


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Danny T said:


> So I take it you like the watch?


wahahahaha. or as they say in Thai -5555555


----------



## Rider_Of_The_Storm (Dec 7, 2014)

Hamilton923 said:


> Freaky Fast Thursday...yep, this was on a desk somewhere in the wilds of Germany on Tuesday morning...this morning, Thursday, before 10 a.m. it was on my dining room table headed for my wrist...my Helberg CH8, 44mm Bronze, Domed Sapphire Crystal, Screw Down Polished Crown, Coin-edged Bezel, Olive Drab dial, chromed hour hand, orange minute hand, 1000m WR, 2 Leather Straps (one, of which, is Horween), Bronze Helberg Buckle, Orange IsoFrane Rubber Strap, Hex tool, and one of the finest strap changing tools I've EVER seen, Miyota 9015 Auto...initially, I am VERY well pleased, indeed!!! Patination time!! I love, love, love this configuration. The brushing is exquisite (as I learned from my K2!) The Miyota 9015 is smooth and seemingly effortless; the Olive Drab dial is perfect (I love this color); the domed crystal makes everything "pop"; the dial is easy to read for tired old eyes; I can't stop staring at it!!! All the elements coalesce into a simply stunning piece. I love it. Thank you, Clemens for another triumph of horological art!! Now the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I'll buy it off you..... Lol!

Enjoy that thing.....! That's a stunner.

Wear in the best of health.

If I had some extra cash I'd be throwing it at something just like that.

We'll done!


----------



## hilfi.b (Jun 30, 2015)

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Finally got my shipping notice today. Swear I must be the very last one lol


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

No still haven't gotten mine


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Got mine and expected to be delivered before noon on Monday!

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

chasecj7 said:


> Finally got my shipping notice today. Swear I must be the very last one lol





itranslator said:


> Got mine and expected to be delivered before noon on Monday!


Lucky guys !

Am still waiting for my notification..... I must be the very last on the list !

Regards,


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

pm1980 said:


> No still haven't gotten mine


Please drop me an email.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Please drop me an email.


Am in the same boat Clemens !

Have sent you an email.

Thanks.

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Got a reply from Clemens..... I'm in the last batch unfortunately, so will only ship Mon or Tues.

Oh, well ........... :roll: 

Regards,


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Got a reply from Clemens..... I'm in the last batch unfortunately, so will only ship Mon or Tues.
> 
> Oh, well ........... :roll:
> 
> Regards,


Don't worry, it's well worth the wait. And these pics aren't much of a spoiler, as the quality and finish are just insane, the pics (even some of the insanely good ones) just can't do the watch justice


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Please drop me an email.


Email sent. I figure my order is taking longer because you are making it extra awesome


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

pm1980 said:


> Email sent. I figure my order is taking longer because you are making it extra awesome


It might make you feel better knowing that mine was shipped and delivered but I still haven't got it: I sent it to US and someone will be bringing it to my country in a few weeks ---> tax planning


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

I'm not worried. It's not like I won't get the watch I paid for, probably just in the last batch to go out. And if not, I know Clemens will get it sorted.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

Love mine!

Inviato dal mio SM-G800F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ds800 (Nov 20, 2013)

Clemens, have solved the problem with delivery?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Which problem?  

HELBERG CH8 is nearly competely delivered. Tomorrow all pre-order watches are picked up by Fedex.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Clemens - did you receive the email you asked me to send to you?

Yay, watch on the way


----------



## Hamilton923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thought I'd play around in my vinegar cellar to get things going a little...I LOVE it...I know many of you do not!!! That's OK...I used 4 types of vinegar...worked on it most of the afternoon by fuming the watch over the warmed vinegars...then I let it fume overnight...I love the turquoise hue...changed out from the Isofrane Orange to the Horween brown...it looks a little rougher in the pics than it actually is...but this will give you the idea...I love it and cannot stop looking at my wrist!!! Have a great day!!!

Patination begins in earnest...

















Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Whoa! Looks like it's been sitting on the bottom of the ocean for years. Not my style....but the Turquiose is really exotic looking.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

CH8 blue dial and orange hands just landed today,and this is a one HAPPY family now!(just a quick picture)


----------



## KeyzerSausage (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello! 

I ordered my CH8 on the 12th of August - after being pushed over the edge by WUS-members in a matter of minutes after asking if I should (thanks, guys and girls). I just can't wait for this amazing piece. Since I ordered it I have naturally been checking the order at least once every waking hour and it always says "Processing". I'm not worried about time, but I just want to make sure that this is normal - and that the order is received, registered and I will be getting the watch at some point? I sent you a mail a few days ago, but I'm sure you guys are very busy at the moment.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

KeyzerSausage said:


> Hello!
> 
> I ordered my CH8 on the 12th of August - after being pushed over the edge by WUS-members in a matter of minutes after asking if I should (thanks, guys and girls). I just can't wait for this amazing piece. Since I ordered it I have naturally been checking the order at least once every waking hour and it always says "Processing". I'm not worried about time, but I just want to make sure that this is normal - and that the order is received, registered and I will be getting the watch at some point? I sent you a mail a few days ago, but I'm sure you guys are very busy at the moment.


Don't worry. You will get yours.
Please let Clemens fulfilled the preordered before doing yours.

We had been waiting since last year.

I can tell you is worth the wait.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

OK, so I just received my CH8 a short while ago.

This is my first H20/Helberg, and first impression is it is gorgeous ! I really love the vintage vibe, and the orange is not too bright.

Sizewise, it came as a surprise as I expected it to be much bigger. It sits great on the wrist, and I think I made the right decision to go with the flat sapphire, although domes are great on some watches....

The first time I saw the renderings, I was really drawn to this watch, and the orange bezel just sold me !

Clemens has done an outstanding job here, big congrats !

The ostrich strap is supremely soft and comfortable, only wish it was water resistant, though !

A few crappy pics here............

















Was supposed to receive another Fedex package today, with my Scorpionfish, but there is some delay in customs, so probably tomorrow ! :roll:

Regards,


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Having owned 3 CH8's, the bezels are finished different on the SS models depending on the inlay, the sapphire inlay has a polished bezel, the SS has an all brushed finish.
the Bronze is the Clear winner, blows the CH6 out of the Water!!! IMO


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

Clemens,

If I order an accessory for the CH8 from your website, what is the general delivery time to the East Coast in the US?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Over 2 weeks in and I still wear my CH8 every day. I can't get enough of it.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

KeyzerSausage said:


> Hello!
> 
> I ordered my CH8 on the 12th of August - after being pushed over the edge by WUS-members in a matter of minutes after asking if I should (thanks, guys and girls). I just can't wait for this amazing piece. Since I ordered it I have naturally been checking the order at least once every waking hour and it always says "Processing". I'm not worried about time, but I just want to make sure that this is normal - and that the order is received, registered and I will be getting the watch at some point? I sent you a mail a few days ago, but I'm sure you guys are very busy at the moment.


First to your question: As stated in the product description of the CH8 the expected delivery time of the CH8 is 4 weeks.

All HELBERG CH8 pre-orders were sent out and now I have to catch up with all the new orders that were coming in the last weeks as I didn´t have the time to assemble anything else than the CH8. Catching up with all orders will take at least 2-3 weeks and during that time I will only have the time to irregularely check my emails. As long as your order shows "processing" you know the payment was received and sorted to your specific order. I don´t send manual emails when I receive an order nor your payment. Everything could be followed in the shop system as long as you have created a *CUSTOMER ACCOUNT* during order placement!!!! This is important! *Please **ALWAYS create a customer account when you place your first order to H2O and login to your account before placing your second order.* This ensures that you have the best overview about your actual status and previous orders.

Currently all the open H2O KALMAR 2 orders will be prepared and shortly after that the CH8 orders. I think many of the open CH8 orders will be send by the end of the next week.

As the H2O/HELBERG watches are mostly CUSTOM watches the delivery always takes at least 4 weeks! Please take this into consideration before placing an dispute to Paypal. Once the dispute has been issued the watch will be assembled in the same time, but I will blacklist the customer account inside the H2O shop.

I´m doing my best, but as a one-person-company, I have to keep my processes as slim as possible. You will receive ALWAYS receive your watch, but due to the high order income it might be faster or, unfortunately, sometimes slower than you and I expect.

Anyway, it´s always worth the wait.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

wpparis said:


> Clemens,
> 
> If I order an accessory for the CH8 from your website, what is the general delivery time to the East Coast in the US?


I don´t knmow which accessory you mean, but expect for a strap 3-4 days until it´s passed over to the Deutsche Post (mail).


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Anyway, it´s always worth the wait.


I only own the CH8 but I can certainly attest to Clemens' quality in his watches. The CH8 was very much worth the wait.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Mine finally showed up yesterday and fully agree with Jason it is worth the wait. Even when I placed the order I was cautiously optimistic. Meaning the size and specs were just at my limits. Pleasantly it wears a touch smaller than it would suggest on paper and I'm very happy with it! This was H2O/Helberg #6 I believe I'm at now. Even though it is one of the cheaper ones the quality is still there just like Clemens' more expensive offerings. How he continually puts out such quality pieces at the prices he does is incredible. Keep up the great work Clemens!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

chasecj7 said:


> Mine finally showed up yesterday and fully agree with Jason it is worth the wait. Even when I placed the order I was cautiously optimistic. Meaning the size and specs were just at my limits. Pleasantly it wears a touch smaller than it would suggest on paper and I'm very happy with it! This was H2O/Helberg #6 I believe I'm at now. Even though it is one of the cheaper ones the quality is still there just like Clemens' more expensive offerings. How he continually puts out such quality pieces at the prices he does is incredible. Keep up the great work Clemens!


What no pics?


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> I don´t knmow which accessory you mean, but expect for a strap 3-4 days until it´s passed over to the Deutsche Post (mail).


I was referring to a buckle or mesh bracelet?


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

mekenical said:


> What no pics?


Couple quickies for now.

just taken









and played around with an H2O pumpkin last night I had kicking around









You can see the tail of the uber long Helberg straps in the first one. Makes it feel like I'm wearing a NATO, but I guess there could be worse things. I can look at making a shorter one for it later but I don't actually mind it like this. Call it pleasant bulk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

wpparis said:


> I was referring to a buckle or mesh bracelet?


Well, a mesh or buckle is send out in 2-4 days or faster.  As I bring the mail personally to the post office I try to have only two visits to them in a week.


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Well, a mesh or buckle is send out in 2-4 days or faster.  As I bring the mail personally to the post office I try to have only two visits to them in a week.


Perfect! Thanks for the info. Orders will be coming your way!


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

Great watch, and well worth the wait. Is the brown strap offered in the store? Any idea how long before the dials and bezels get put up in the store

Thanks so much.


----------



## KeyzerSausage (Aug 2, 2015)

I in no way meant to rush you, and I know it takes at least 4 weeks. No worries about that. I know it will be worth it. I was just wondering about the word "processing". Now that it's confirmed as normal, I can sleep well again. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

timten said:


> Great watch, and well worth the wait. Is the brown strap offered in the store? Any idea how long before the dials and bezels get put up in the store
> 
> Thanks so much.


My first priority is to deliver first customer orders. After having completed them there will be some time for photos and including parts for the CH8 and KALMAR 2 into the shop system.  So I think it will take around 3-4 weeks.



KeyzerSausage said:


> I in no way meant to rush you, and I know it takes at least 4 weeks. No worries about that. I know it will be worth it. I was just wondering about the word "processing". Now that it's confirmed as normal, I can sleep well again.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


It´s all fine with you & me, I didn´t get you wrong and didn´t had the feeling you wanted to rush me. And I´m quite sure you will see your new watch soon.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> And I´m quite sure you will see your new watch soon.


Which, in theory, could mean I could get to see my lovely olive dial soon


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

These are looking great on mesh. I'll have to check and see if I have a 24mm mesh to try out, think most of mine are 22 though unfortunately.

Would love to see a better picture of the one on the Super Engineer II also. That certainly has potential. I like having a bracelet option for most of my watches, and not sure I want to drop 200 bones on the H2O one to be honest.

Almost anything I have in 24mm is straps from Clemens.


----------



## CAD (Feb 6, 2015)

chasecj7 said:


> Would love to see a better picture of the one on the Super Engineer II also.


I did my best with the pictures


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Now all my pre orders came in,one happy family


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

BTW I have a question. I see that bronze CH8 has no Helium Valve(I see that steel version does have it). I am just a "desk diver" BUT isn't it defy the purpose of being a diver watch with WR of 1km? So it will not survive decompression chamber?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

You may have not read through the whole thread, but in the beginning there was a discussion WITH HEV or WITHOUT HEV. I think it was consensus that we don´t need HEVs. 

Between all my dive watch customers in the past 5 years there is only ONE(1) customer, who is working as a compression diver in the petrol industry. My guess is that maybe 0.001% of the dive watch board members ever did compression diving. So there is from practical point of view no reason to add two holes into the case. I did it for design reason in the SS version, but a SS HEV would look just ugly inside the bronzes cases as only SS part and that´s why dropped it for the bronze version. Even the crown is bronze with SS insert. 

Maybe the CH8 Bronze will survive compression diving without HEV as the front sapphire crystal is pressed heavily into the gasket. Who knows and could verify that?  

My best guess: At the end (nearly) all HEV in watches are there only for design reason.


----------



## rustytrombone (Sep 18, 2014)

taramuh said:


> BTW I have a question. I see that bronze CH8 has no Helium Valve(I see that steel version does have it). I am just a "desk diver" BUT isn't it defy the purpose of being a diver watch with WR of 1km? So it will not survive decompression chamber?


It believe it will explode!


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> You may have not read through the whole thread, but in the beginning there was a discussion WITH HEV or WITHOUT HEV. I think it was consensus that we don´t need HEVs.
> 
> Between all my dive watch customers in the past 5 years there is only ONE(1) customer, who is working as a compression diver in the petrol industry. My guess is that maybe 0.001% of the dive watch board members ever did compression diving. So there is from practical point of view no reason to add two holes into the case. I did it for design reason in the SS version, but a SS HEV would look just ugly inside the bronzes cases as only SS part and that´s why dropped it for the bronze version. Even the crown is bronze with SS insert.
> 
> ...


Thank you Clemens! I have missed that discussion. I personally do not need HEV,just wondering


----------



## sierra 18 (Nov 8, 2006)

This is my second Helberg. I bought a CH-6 in bronze last year as a gift for a friend. The CH-8 this year is for me. I own three Rolex, a UTS, Omega, Ulyse Nardin and Lacroix. I am extremely impressed with the fit and finish of this watch. The customer service is outstanding, lots of communication and questions answered as you go.

I received this beauty in a Pelican case, with impressive paperwork and overall delivery item quality.

I fitted mine with an orange Isofrane, the best rubber dive strap I've ever encountered in my life. This is a very comfortable, accurate, impressive looking piece. The level of quality and performance of this piece is way out of proportion with huge amount of quality you get with this.

I'll do some proper photos, but here is a quick and crappy cell phone pic.

I would/will buy another Helberg immediately and with complete confidence. Check my past posts, see what I've written, reviewed and commented on. This is an entirely unscripted response and I have received nothing from Helberg in response to my comments.

I look forward to new models to choose from.

best,

Chris


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

Is anyone looking to get rid of their orange isofrane? If. So, send me an IM....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KeyzerSausage (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh lord! The CH8 arrived today, with the fastest shipping I have ever experienced. What a beauty! So well designed, so nicely finished - and it just feels amazing on the wrist. I think I'm gonna have to wear it to sleep tonight...


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Man I absolutely love the Bronze. 

Clemens, any word on who received the free straps for posting reviews??


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Bronze is lovely! The bronze bezel looks gorgeous.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

On the subject of orange straps, and for those of us too tight to shell out 100squid for a rubber strap... It looks great on an orange nato too


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> You may have not read through the whole thread, but in the beginning there was a discussion WITH HEV or WITHOUT HEV. I think it was consensus that we don´t need HEVs.
> 
> Between all my dive watch customers in the past 5 years there is only ONE(1) customer, who is working as a compression diver in the petrol industry. My guess is that maybe 0.001% of the dive watch board members ever did compression diving. So there is from practical point of view no reason to add two holes into the case. I did it for design reason in the SS version, but a SS HEV would look just ugly inside the bronzes cases as only SS part and that´s why dropped it for the bronze version. Even the crown is bronze with SS insert.
> 
> ...


Hi Clemens. Please take a look at my email. From [email protected]. Tks.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Same config as mine....except added dome........Superb!


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey, how are the bronze owners, mine starts to get natural color,,, or dirt  but it gets more and more beautiful.

Cheers.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Respect


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Starting the season right for my Gators.


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mine ,whit manta ray strap from Jacobo


----------



## brian45acp (May 15, 2014)

how are you guys ordering these watches? I have tried 4 times on the site. It takes me to PP and then charges me 1 euro for the watch and 55 euros for shipping and converts that to US dollars. Not only will it not allow me to pay for the whole watch with the conversion its coming to be more money then what the web site shows. I keep cancelling my order and returning to the web site. I tried yesterday and today and still the same issue.

I hope this doesnt screw up Clemens because the orders are now appearing in my account as cancelled. Once it wouldnt even make it all the way to PP and got a PP error message to return back to the web site.


----------



## cajun72 (Jul 15, 2015)

I ordered a watch on August 22. The process went ok but so far no watch. Think it said it should ship in 2 weeks. All I see is processing on my account and have not been able to get in touch with anyone. Maybe it's the site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Clemens is out of the office till the 15th and he did mention this and also will not be answering emails until then also .


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Clemens is out of the office till the 15th and he did mention this and also will not be answering emails until then also .


Good to know.
Crickets were unnerving...

Respect


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

cajun72 said:


> I ordered a watch on August 22. The process went ok but so far no watch. Think it said it should ship in 2 weeks. All I see is processing on my account and have not been able to get in touch with anyone. Maybe it's the site.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The order page for the CH8 shows 4 weeks, as they are made to order to your specification.

Just listed my orange/black today and I'm already jonesing for my second one to show up


----------



## squash master (Jul 3, 2012)

I just today received the Helberg CH8 - although I bought mine from a gent on ebay. I have been reading up on the CH8 for a while now and became a bit obsessed with it. My other diver is a Seiko Sumo - and to me - it's really a desk diver. I'm not a big water guy - but love the look of diver watches. I love the Sumo and have really nothing but good things to say about it. 
Now - I have this new CH8 to add to my rotation (along with a Shinola - hey - I'm a Detroit guy!). Everything I have read about the watch on WUS has been accurate. This watch is fantastic! 
I have the orange/black bezel version with date along with the ostrich strap and an extra Isofrane. The CH8 is a beautiful watch. It is very solid with nice lines and it wears well. Okay - it's a bit heavy. Yes - it is heavier than the Seiko Sumo - which is also on the heavy side. But - I need to work on my left arm strength anyways. I'm including some pics of my new Helberg CH8 along with some comparison photos showing the Seiko Sumo and the CH8.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

@Clemens,

Are you still intending to put up the CH8 buckles up for sale?

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I recently received mine and after wearing it for a few days, here's my impressions, it wears way smaller than the specs suggest, I guess due to the super curved lugs. I'm actually pretty confused about this watch as on paper it is big, but on wrist it feels tiny, it is also quite thick, cuz the case back is one of the thickest I have but the curve hides it very well. So once again doesn't feel that thick but looks thick. I really want to try a Helberg Domed Crystal.

I agree after the CH6 I'm not too big of a fan of the so called "vintage" chrome markers I wish it was just more lume, but when light catches it at certain angles it does look pretty nice. Fit and finishing is perfect, I am usually a bit suspicious of leather straps but Helberg straps are super soft and smooth on the skin as usual. I love the machined buckle, this watch can easily be a daily wearer. I don't feel it being heavy or anything either, it feels normal what a watch of this size is. I never notice the weight on my wrist.

Here's a few pics, the size of the thing still boggles my mind.

This is the Scorpionfish I was comparing the CH8 to, it only has 49mm? lugs while the CH8 has 52mm? It looks way longer than the CH8 on my wrist due to the flatness.



















As you can see the CH8 appears to have way less over hang, but L2L is longer?!?!?!

Here's a 42SD for reference.










Surprisingly they are pretty much the same size but the SD wears way bigger on the wrist. The SD also looks bigger, but CH8 feels like a way smaller watch until you put something else next to it for reference.










BGW9 honestly isn't too strong, normally it is just a faint greenish blue glow less bright than this, but when the lights are off it does last all night.










Overall I love it, and will be a keeper for sure. Easily one of the most comfortable watch I own.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I definitely agree. The CH8 wears smaller than the specs would imply in a very good way. I've worn it more than most of my watches since I got it and I see it as a keeper. It's also one of the best quality German watches I've ever owned and has far better bezel action than either of the Sinn divers I've had (current or past). Such an amazing piece.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for all the compliments on the HELBERG CH8! Really great to see that you like this model so much and how well it compares against others. 

Currently I have no plan to make the buckle available as I ordered just a few more compared to the case QTY.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I was messing around with my phone's photo editor.

I think it would look good in white!

What do you say, Clemens?


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

It is uncanny how often I get stopped by strangers to compliment the watch! Excellent work and I couldn't be happier with it! I can't wait to purchase my next H2o piece!!!



H2O Watch said:


> Thank you for all the compliments on the HELBERG CH8! Really great to see that you like this model so much and how well it compares against others.
> 
> Currently I have no plan to make the buckle available as I ordered just a few more compared to the case QTY.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

dpelle said:


> I was messing around with my phone's photo editor.
> 
> I think it would look good in white!
> 
> ...


I'll take one too please. HOT!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We will see some more new HELBERG CH8 models coming today, but I think it´s more the absolute opposite!


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Wanted to share a nice lume shot from this afternoon

It's noon somewhere..!.!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Do you guys know if the h2o factory straps are waterproof? I mean they are nice but not sure if I want to get them wet


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> Do you guys know if the h2o factory straps are waterproof? I mean they are nice but not sure if I want to get them wet


the leather ones are not water proof.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> We will see some more new HELBERG CH8 models coming today, but I think it´s more the absolute opposite!


Wow, Clemens ..... does this mean there are going to be full black PVD/DLC CH8 models coming out ???

Awesome !

Regards,


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

phlabrooy said:


> Wow, Clemens ..... does this mean there are going to be full black PVD/DLC CH8 models coming out ???
> 
> Awesome !
> 
> Regards,


Or SS white dial!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Axelay2003 said:


> Or SS white dial!


Well. the absolute opposite of full white, would be full black, no ?

Hahaha, lets see ........

Regards,


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm about to jump in and join you guys buying ch8. I'll be buying a bronze with green dial soon.
at the moment, I'm still waiting for Clemens to reply my email regarding the current lead time.
I have spent a few days reading lots of stuff about this particular watch.

For those who have received their bronze watch, how is the patina going?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The leadtime is mentioned in the product description.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> The leadtime is mentioned in the product description.
> 
> View attachment 5659274


Thanks Clemens.

Order placed


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for placing your order!  
The shop display is a little misleading, because it must say IN STOCK otherwise an order could not be placed at all. On the other hand it usually takes about 4-6 weeks until a custom watch will be delivered. Unfortunately this could not be solved easily.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Thank you for placing your order!
> The shop display is a little misleading, because it must say IN STOCK otherwise an order could not be placed at all. On the other hand it usually takes about 4-6 weeks until a custom watch will be delivered. Unfortunately this could not be solved easily.


After reading 150+ pages, I'm convinced you do a good and terrific job. 
So, 4-6 weeks waiting time is fair enough for me, however less than 3 weeks is superbly marvelous.
cheers
Sony


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

For those bronze owners, post some pics please.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, I just thought I'd chip in on the quality of this for anyone who's not picked one up yet.

I was in a dealer at the weekend trying on a TUDOR Black Bay which I was thinking about picking up. As gorgeous as they look, it felt INCREDIBLY cheap in comparison to the CH8. I don't know if it was just the fact it was so light, and felt insubstantial, but the ch8 feels better made in almost every way, even down to the sapphire being much thicker (I couldn't resist a tap test on the tudor!) and the leather strap feels in a whole different league to the cheap one that comes with the tudor.

Even the guy in the shop was admiring it and was shocked when I mentioned it was about a quarter the price of the tudor.

I think this has ruined me! When looking at watches over 4x the price don't even come close to the quality of Helberg, that really says something.

Now we just need some eta movements in them and the rest of the Swiss watch world can go F itself


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Definitely value is just apparent.


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Crezo said:


> Well, I just thought I'd chip in on the quality of this for anyone who's not picked one up yet.
> 
> I was in a dealer at the weekend trying on a TUDOR Black Bay which I was thinking about picking up. As gorgeous as they look, it felt INCREDIBLY cheap in comparison to the CH8. I don't know if it was just the fact it was so light, and felt insubstantial, but the ch8 feels better made in almost every way, even down to the sapphire being much thicker (I couldn't resist a tap test on the tudor!) and the leather strap feels in a whole different league to the cheap one that comes with the tudor.
> 
> ...


ouch. but yeah, I would agree. I hope the other micro brands can catch up with the likes of Helberg which has an advantage due to their own machines in Germany. I expect all H20 and Helberg watches to be of significant quality.


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

sonykurniawan said:


> For those bronze owners, post some pics please.


here you go! I have posted more in the CH8 photo thread. great pics over there from the other guys too.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Crezo said:


> Well, I just thought I'd chip in on the quality of this for anyone who's not picked one up yet.
> 
> I was in a dealer at the weekend trying on a TUDOR Black Bay which I was thinking about picking up. As gorgeous as they look, it felt INCREDIBLY cheap in comparison to the CH8. I don't know if it was just the fact it was so light, and felt insubstantial, but the ch8 feels better made in almost every way, even down to the sapphire being much thicker (I couldn't resist a tap test on the tudor!) and the leather strap feels in a whole different league to the cheap one that comes with the tudor.
> 
> ...


That´s a great story and it also makes me a little more proud on my own products. 

ETA 2892: Well, maybe we will see something new coming up soon.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> That´s a great story and it also makes me a little more proud on my own products.
> 
> ETA 2892: Well, maybe we will see something new coming up soon.


YEAH you really should be!!

I've never actually tried on any swiss watches till the other day and my expectations were much higher than the reality of them. The ch8 really did feel a lot more solid and better made than quite a few of them which really surprised me.

Just goes to show how much of a damn bargain Helbergs are! Looking forward to seeing what you have in mind, as my only single negative is the very slight rotor noise of the miyotas... But to be fair it is considerably quiter in the ch8 than all my other micros. I think you must have lead lined the case or something


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Have you seen the Bronze CH8 with the Sapphire Inlay?


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Clemens, any news about the Marlin?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/h2o-marlin-development-thread-2502210.html


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/h2o-marlin-development-thread-2502210.html


Great thanks.

I suggest you share this on other threads like ch6 and hydra. There might be some people who don't follow WUS properly and might miss it.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Bronze CH8 with the Sapphire inlay.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

dsvilhena said:


> Great thanks.
> 
> I suggest you share this on other threads like ch6 and hydra. There might be some people who don't follow WUS properly and might miss it.


They wont miss it because it'll be at the top of f74 for about 100+ pages


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Light, natural patina.

Respect


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Is the sapphire bezel on bronze something new? it wasn't an option when I tried to get that configured a few months ago, that's why I got SS with Sapphire.


----------



## ponorka9 (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice lumi, nice picture, congratulations!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

This is such a great watch. The more you wear it the better it is I tell ya. I cannot take this particular strap off. It's the perfect look and comfy as hell.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Any idea when the extra bezels will be available in the store to buy ?


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm also curious as the whether the Bronze with bezel inlay will be available to the public? I'd definitely be in for one of those.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Clemens wrote: _"I will add the bezels in November as I have currently to much workload to add the parts to the shop.  A newsletter will be send as soon as they are added"

my CH8 "the dress bronze":









_


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

pmed


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Not "medicated" bronze, slowly getting some character.


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Thank you for placing your order!
> The shop display is a little misleading, because it must say IN STOCK otherwise an order could not be placed at all. On the other hand it usually takes about 4-6 weeks until a custom watch will be delivered. Unfortunately this could not be solved easily.


Is it still the 4 to 6 week time frame?


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

This thread did it for me. I was checking Helberg site for some time and every time i was there, my eyes stopped on CH8. Orange version. I loved the look of this watch, but when i found this thread, the watch looks even better. I wasn't ready to spend full price on it, since i just bought Orient Ray, but then an offer came in WUS adds department and i had to pull the trigger. It will be in the mail tommorow and then i need to wait couple days. It's going to be a loooong wait. Maybe you could easy my pain with nice photos of your CH8 models with cool straps? 

Does it take 22 or 24mm straps or could you use both?


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

24 mm


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Trust me you won't be disappointed! Pics look nice, but they do nothing compared to the real thing 

Here's mine on a nato that I never really wear as this is the only watch I've ever had that the standard strap (the ostrich one) is so nice I don't want to change it.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice picture, I see your also enjoying a very warm fall this year


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

CJN said:


> Nice picture, I see your also enjoying a very warm fall this year


Haha, I was a while ago, it's been hailing today so not so much


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

My CH8 has just finally appeared at my doorstep.
I got an 008/999 serial.
Are these bronze ch8 sent out randomly?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Normally they are random pucked and several are already pre-assembled. Usually the 001-010 are not available to the public, but this time my watchmaker accidently also assembled the low serials. So by chance you got this lucky number!


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Normally they are random pucked and several are already pre-assembled. Usually the 001-010 are not available to the public, but this time my watchmaker accidently also assembled the low serials. So by chance you got this lucky number!


Goosh my bad.. After second inspection, its maybe 608 instead. 
The numbering is so tiny and vague.

Anyway, CH8 exceeds all of my expectation and so glad I bought this out of impulse.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m quite sure you have the 008!


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Pairing it with Vintagerstraps by Micah. The green stitching compliments the green dial well.

Hi Clemens, do you have 24mm bronze buckle that match my bronze CH8?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello all Nice watch i can wear it for sure. However the machine work on the body looks a bit rough? Would that be because its a concept drawing? Anyway i really like the 2 tone look its different? turboharm


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Um did you look at any of the pictures of the actual watches people have received? It's definitely not rough.

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow i love the two tone bezel,domed crystal,Black face what a winning combo! on the isofane strap. Sadly i promised myself no more watches until i sell at least a box first. Addiction is hard to kick? turboharm


----------



## TheWatchBloke (Dec 17, 2015)

I like the offerings. But making it a bit manageable on measurements would be awesome! Can't wait till it is available to the general public.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

TheWatchBloke said:


> I like the offerings. But making it a bit manageable on measurements would be awesome! Can't wait till it is available to the general public.


It's available: HELBERG CH8 SS / BRONZE KONFIGURATOR


----------



## jaygibson (Feb 2, 2015)

All of these brass watches are causing a serious case of lust!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

There is a premium on bronze over brass

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------

